# Kingdom Hearts III - New Preview From Final Mix+ Out!!!



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

for anyone who is excited about Kingdom Hearts III(which im totaly excited about) as much as i am.... try this link. it puts right at the thought to be Kingdom Hearts III story line. and you can also check out the "Rumors" on below the story:

Kingdom Hearts III Story Line:
The GIF Request Workshop

Kingdom Hearts III Rumors:
The GIF Request Workshop

Kingdom Hearts III Worlds:
Link removed


just a lil info. im not gonna give you the shortened verson just so you dont have to read it.

lil Kingdom Hearts III:
it is most likely gonna come out in 2013(or so). its most likely gonna come out on the PS3. if come out for PS3, the graphics will look like it does at the beggining and end of Kingdom Hearst II on the PS2 through the ENTIRE GAME! there are gonna be all new charectors. no Sora, Riku, Roxas, Kairi, King Micky, Axle, etc. there are these nights that are being called "Chasers" right now. in probly takes place before Sora was granted the Keyblade. there are alot of Keyblades there. in the secret trailor, it takes place at the Crossroads(wich youve seen before in Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories at the beggining). there are 4 different ways from Crossroads, which are gonna stay exculded so you can read it. the "Chasers" are thought to make the Keyblades. the "Chasers" weild strong, strange, and cool Keyblades. the "Chasers" are thought to be chasing after someone(not gonna say who). Ansem(or Xemnas) is once again in this Kingdom Hearts. the "Chasers" are stocked all over with heavy armor. that should about do it for "some" of the information about Kingdom Hearts III.

now, go read the Kingdom Hearts III links i was so kindly to find and bring here.

REMINDER: alot of these are bassed of rumors. but there are some rock solid proof that some of the info is true.

enjoy -^_^-

P.S. loyal cow friends:
i guess i coulda copied all the info and pasted it here. but i gave you links cuz there is alot of info you wanna read on there along with Kingdom Hearts I, Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories, Kingdom Hearts II, and of course, Kingdom Hearts III. along with actual art from all the Kingdom Hearts releases.

Kingdom Hearts I Art:
YOU FAIL, here's why

Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories Art:
YOU FAIL, here's why

Kingdom Hearts II Art:
YOU FAIL, here's why

Kingdom Hearts III Art:
YOU FAIL, here's why

i hope you enjoy it -^_^-


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't wait for this game. But in 2013? Thats a hell of a along wait for this . Graphics will be insane hopefully too!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

sorry for the links not working like a few minutes ago. i just copied and pasted from another forum and didnt think to well... any way, enjoy...


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2007)

The Creater said FFXIII is going to be a test run for him to see what he wants to do for KHIII, so you guys are lucky he is going to have a full test run with a game thats not part of his to see what to do and not to do lol


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah, i havent heard of that yet.sounds like a good thing though. im just a HUGE fan of Kingdom Hearts. i hope it sets him up for it. there is also gonna be another filler game to bridge the HUGE gap between Kingdom Hearts II and Kingdom Hearts III. its called Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ and its a two game set and it has Kingdom Hearts II with deleted scenes from the origonal in it and it has Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories for the PS2! it has new voice overs and 3-D graphics adn it still has the same card based game play. im gonna get it of course...


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll play it just as long as I don't have to sit through a damn four hour long prologue like the last time...


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

hell i love the good cenematic openings. i will easily watch it. and in the Kingdom Hearts II prologue it was only 4 mins and 20 seconds long. and i loved it.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow thats really cool, awsome and exciting. But we gotta wait a long time.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

its well worth the wait. trust me, it will.


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 4, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> hell i love the good cenematic openings. i will easily watch it. and in the Kingdom Hearts II prologue it was only 4 mins and 20 seconds long. and i loved it.



No, I meant when you were running around Twilight Town with Roxas.  I love a good plot, but a four hour long backstory and setup just in case I hadn't played the original and CoM?  No thanks.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 4, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> No, I meant when you were running around Twilight Town with Roxas.  I love a good plot, but a four hour long backstory and setup just in case I hadn't played the original and CoM?  No thanks.



oooh, sorry. i liked that part of the game the best just cuz i loved playing as Roxas and i kinda have a crush on him but thats not why i liked it so.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 4, 2007)

I hope they don't drag out the game again, KH2's second half where you return to every world sucked huge balls.


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope they change the battle system. The button mashing in KH2 was one of it's many disappointments.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 5, 2007)

Gene said:


> I hope they change the battle system. The button mashing in KH2 was one of it's many disappointments.



Yeah, that to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2007)

7 Years for one sequel..... Lame


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 5, 2007)

Indeed.  7 years my ass.  This better be better than DMC, GOW, NG, and Zelda combined.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 5, 2007)

man you guys are hating some of the things that i loved about Kingdom Hearts II. i actually loved going back to the worlds a second time. and i loved the button mashing...


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2007)

The thing about the button mashing was that there was no actually strategy needed to beat the opponent. All you had to do was press X. I missed stuff like dodge roll in the first game.

I also think they need to make the reaction commands harder, like instead of just pressing triangle you have to put press a combination of random buttons for it to work (something like they did in God of War).


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 5, 2007)

You'll get your wish probably.  Going by Final Mix, they are making the reactions commands more difficult.  So I guess they'll follow up on it again in KH3.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 5, 2007)

/begin offtopic
reply to earlier comment of the game coming out in 2013.
if any of you have seen the trailer of 23 (the movie) you will know that the world will end in 2012 so unless they rush it we wont be having KH3 for noone
 /end offtopic

Fuck it,
Can't wait for it to come out .


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Gene*
> 
> I hope they change the battle system. The button mashing in KH2 was one of it's many disappointments.



Yeah, too east, but Kingdom Hearts was a button mashing as well (I barely even used the magics).

Anyways, it's definitelly going to come out in the PS3, but in 2013? I think that's going to happen (we waited for 6 years for Kingdom Hearts II, looks like we'll wait for another 6 years for KHIII ). 

Though, yes, there is going to be different characters (just like Capcom is doing to DMC4 ), but I think that the game is going to switch back and forth in the past and future (past, playing one of the chasers. then, future, playing as Sora and keeping info about the conflict).

Though, in KHII:FM, there is another secret ending (though, you guys would probably know since everyone seems to have gotten a pic of it) that shows one of the chasers with half of his mask broken...But, we'll have to wit for the Final Mix either this month or in the Fall.


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2007)

The first KH wasn't that much of a button masher. I wish KH2 didn't take out the platforming from the first one. ;_;

And Aeroga + Curaga ftw.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 5, 2007)

KHII is probably one of the most overrated games ever, but im still
looking foward to KHIII


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2007)

Won't this game be for the Wii as well?

Also, if it's coming in 2013, I say forget the game. Too long of a wait and if it is anything like the letdown of KH2,  i am not buying or renting it.

This game would be cool for wii AND ps3 alike, but I dont think it will happen.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2007)

O_O 2013?!?!?!? Are you fucking kidding me? I might not even pick up the goddamn game by that time..Hell I,ll be an adult by that time and forget all about Kingdom Hearts. However, if the game has graphics better then any other game I,ve seen before and if they fix teh reaction command system to make it seem a bit more difficult  I might just reconsider but until then fuck it I,ve got better things to do.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 6, 2007)

Wait a sec,wasn't this game supposed to be for Wii and be out by the end of the decade?


----------



## Tenrow (Mar 6, 2007)

Where in the world was it stated that KHIII was coming out in '13? At the most we can expect it to come by '11. Every KH numbered game has been released every 3 years. Even if FF13 is taking up all of Nomura's time, the project is pretty much finished, so that's about 1 year off. If we take that into account, its gonna come at around '10, or even late of '11.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 6, 2007)

/KH whore 

But in 2013? 

I'll probably be done with colloge by then.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 6, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!! 2013?...that's so fucking late!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy mother of god!  2013 is soooo long away.

Well, I guess it will give me some time to complete KH2 seeing as I stopped halfway through.  And to save up tons of money.


----------



## ifira (Mar 6, 2007)

well let's anticipate FFXIII than =)

2013 will come faster if we do that


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 6, 2007)

Uhh  Let's all remember that they are making a KHII: FM as well. Plus, all of the projects they're doing (FFXIII, FF vs XIII, that FF phone game I forgot ). It'll take them a while to get used to using the PS3 (since all of the games has been PS2 games). 

And guys, don't complain  we've pretty much waited this long when KH was released (and that was 6 years ago). We could wait for another 6 years. 

Also, as for the rumor of KHIII being games for both Wii and PS3....That may happen in Disney's side of the company (since we know that Square Enix is fully devoted to their games in Play Station). 



> Originally posted by *Gene*
> The first KH wasn't that much of a button masher. I wish KH2 didn't take out the platforming from the first one. ;_;
> 
> And Aeroga + Curaga ftw.



What do you mean by "Take out the platfoming from the first one"?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont think we will be waiting all that time, besides we dont have confirmation on anything by Nomura so far, so this is all speculation.


----------



## Gene (Mar 6, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> What do you mean by "Take out the platfoming from the first one"?


I guess I mean like finding items and solving puzzles. All you do in KH2 is fight (ignoring the Roxas prologue).


----------



## Genesis (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm glad that it's coming out. Should be good but they shouldn't let it drag out like KH2.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 6, 2007)

Gene said:


> I guess I mean like finding items and solving puzzles. All you do in KH2 is fight (ignoring the Roxas prologue).



..Eh? As far as I can remember, there was no puzzels at all in KH.  

Though, I agree that KHII was, by far, the most easiest game I have ever played XD But, I still love it (mostly is because of the reaction buttons). Though, trying the the rest of the sidequests to get the secret cutscene is pretty hard (espectially when it came to the Hades' cup). 

What X-T said IS true, these are just rumors (so all of you guys calm down  ). Square Enix may release the game in a few years (2 or 3) OR it could take a while (7 years max).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 6, 2007)

who said this is confirmed for PS3? i am hearing rumors that it might be for PS3 not a 100% fact that it will be.

@RPGFAN

fully devoted to play station? look what happened to DQ9


----------



## Gene (Mar 6, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> ..Eh? As far as I can remember, there was no puzzels at all in KH.


Well the stuff you had to do in Hallow Bastion were sorta like puzzles (ex. when you were in the sewers and you had to press the switches and crap)


----------



## crono220 (Mar 6, 2007)

Their was more platforming in KH1, In 2 they really stripped it down to a button masher with poor use of the reaction commands (Shenmue 2 and RE 4 are a good example of how to use the commands)

And for KH3 to come out in 2013... I just don't see that... Way to long... Though I'm sure the next game of KH will be a prequel of sorts...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope that it doesn't take as long as 2013 to come out. I don't wanna wait that long. Anyway, I can't wait to play it. I loved the first and second games.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2007)

I may be very excited about KHIII, maybe it will fix the excellent series 2 ruined.


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2007)

Hopefully they fix the  battle system It felt like I was playing Xenosaga III all over again. I mean absolutely no strategy accept get their health down by a hella lot and blah,blah,blah that and the first half of the game was so slow It wasn't even funny. 

Also my advice for KH series for reaction commands is make them more like Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't wait for this game!! but i will be a loooong wait


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Ssj3 Goku*
> fully devoted to play station? look what happened to DQ9



Oh  forgot about the DQ series (Square Enix has been mostly famous with FF, the Final Fantasy games has been mostly on the PSX and PS2). 


Gene: LOL XD That's kinda interesting.....still don't remember though 


I agree know, that the reaction command should have been more....free. Like they should've used all of the buttons (instead of just using the triangles). Though, because of the reaction commands, the battles were TOO easy. But, still love them 

crono220: The thrid game is a prequel, look at page 1 and see the links.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

If this game is ONLY for PS3 and not for Wii, forget Square Enix, they can stick it up from wherever it fits.

Bunch of arrogant.....


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 7, 2007)

hell, at the end of KHII im sure you guys must have loved playing as Riku when you were fighting Xemnas... i know i did. i hope they do a similar thing in KHIII. or even better, you can change your party leader like in FFXII. that would be really cool. but i hope they DO NOT carry over the same or even something close to the fighting mechanism that they use for FFXII. i will literally like die inside and brake down and start crying if they do


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

you like games that much that you will cry for something like this?

That kids, is what you truly call a game head!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 7, 2007)

hehe, i try atleast


----------



## Gene (Mar 7, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> hell, at the end of KHII im sure you guys must have loved playing as Riku when you were fighting Xemnas... i know i did.


I don't consider walking up to xenmas/sora and then pressing triangle "playing as Riku".


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked the battle system in FFXII,very good system.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 7, 2007)

well look at the positives of KHII. new clothes for the main charactors. the clothes they wore in KHI was just plain hidious. they looked like freaking clones on the highest calibur. i mean look at KHI Sore. doesnt he look like something other than "the last hope to save the worlds from darkness?" and the new clothes do make em look WAY hotter(Sora, Riku, Kairi, Roxas, the King but i dont "like" him, he just looks really cool) also, the worlds in KHII there was some new ones. new part of the world in Halloween Town, Port Royal, the Lion King one i believe, Beasts Castle, new part in the Hercules world(sorry forgot the name), Twilight Town, Land of the Dragons, Disney Castle(FINALLY WE GOT TO GO TO IT), Space Paranoids, the Black and White world, and the little meremaid one is of singing which is really fun and relaxing. new Gummi ship designs, like shooting and flying are way diferent. and like the making of new Gummi ships is way better. also there isnt as much reding i think. its just plain fun. its also the first game i was able to beat all the way through. 100% everything on hard but its all my opinion(s).



Gene said:


> I don't consider walking up to xenmas/sora and then pressing triangle "playing as Riku".



well you do get to fight as him, you get to run as him, and you kicked some serious ass as him. id say its playing as Riku. you also "play" as the King as well... ocasionally...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

double post!!! double post!!!^^^

mods come quick!!!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 7, 2007)

there, i put my two posts together. it doesnt even really matter...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 7, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> hell, at the end of KHII im sure you guys must have loved playing as Riku when you were fighting Xemnas... i know i did. i hope they do a similar thing in KHIII. or even better, you can change your party leader like in FFXII. that would be really cool. but i hope they DO NOT carry over the same or even something close to the fighting mechanism that they use for FFXII. i will literally like die inside and brake down and start crying if they do



I actually hated that part  All you could do was, jump, attack, and do that "special" move on the triangle. Playing that part was THE reason I died quite a few times in the last battle  I love the idea of having to play Riku...but they need to have more options when you get to play Riku (AND King Mickey).

As another person said, FFXII battle system was actually very good. I just hated the waiting time after each action (sorry XD Playing .Hack//Infection too many times).


----------



## Gene (Mar 7, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> well look at the positives of KHII. new clothes for the main charactors. the clothes they wore in KHI was just plain hidious. they looked like freaking clones on the highest calibur. i mean look at KHI Sore. doesnt he look like something other than "the last hope to save the worlds from darkness?" and the new clothes do make em look WAY hotter(Sora, Riku, Kairi, Roxas, the King but i dont "like" him, he just looks really cool) also, the worlds in KHII there was some new ones. new part of the world in Halloween Town, Port Royal, the Lion King one i believe, Beasts Castle, new part in the Hercules world(sorry forgot the name), Twilight Town, Land of the Dragons, Disney Castle(FINALLY WE GOT TO GO TO IT), Space Paranoids, the Black and White world, and the little meremaid one is of singing which is really fun and relaxing. new Gummi ship designs, like shooting and flying are way diferent. and like the making of new Gummi ships is way better. also there isnt as much reding i think. its just plain fun. its also the first game i was able to beat all the way through. 100% everything on hard but its all my opinion(s).


I'll agree that the clothes in KH2 are a lot cooler though I didn't have any problems with the original ones either. Gummi ship system was also improved upon greatly. As for the worlds, I'll just say that IMO there were a couple of good ones and a couple of bad ones.



Luna_Light said:


> well you do get to fight as him, you get to run as him, and you kicked some serious ass as him. id say its playing as Riku. you also "play" as the King as well... ocasionally...


His attack was pointless though. And the kicking ass part was during the cutscene. =/


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 7, 2007)

The gummy ship upgrade, IMO was the great. It was waaay funner than in KH. As Gene said, some were okay while others were.....eh strange (I'm talking about Atlanta...).

I was still surprised at how they changed Atlanta world into a......DDR game mode  But, it's kinda better IMO 'cause in KH, the controls were really hard to get use to. 

Though, what I REALLY hope for KHIII is new characters (and cool new outfits). And what I mean is, mostly seeing the characters from FF (damn it! I want to see Rinoa in KH! ).


----------



## Gene (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah KHIII seriously needs to have more FF and less Disney. zomg Anima as a summoning would be godly


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 7, 2007)

they preobly wont use too many FF charactors cuz theyre from another game. i know they use Cloud and Sephoroth and Tifa and MANY others. but they probly wont add many others. maybe Vaan or Basch or even Balthier or Fran or Penelo or Ashe. but thats not many to choose from...


----------



## Nexas (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL



EGM never fails to dissapoint this time of year.


----------



## Nejie (Mar 7, 2007)

I am getting exited to get that game! huhu... I will save my money for that!


----------



## The Captain (Mar 8, 2007)

What the fuck.

Mario.

In KH.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2007)

Nexas said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> EGM never fails to dissapoint this time of year.



Mario + Square is alway pure gold.


Fantastic announcement.


----------



## Dave (Mar 8, 2007)

gonna be for the wii
and gonna be awsome


----------



## nyu (Mar 8, 2007)

i want to play as cloud, damit they need to have atleast 2-4 ff playable like auron.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah, totally. i wanna play as Cloud too in KHIII. but remember, this might take place in the WAY past where there might not be next to none ff charactors...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> yeah, totally. i wanna play as Cloud too in KHIII. but remember, this might take place in the WAY past where there might not be next to none ff charactors...



Final Fantasy 1-6,9,11,and 12 are all in fairly medevil settings >.>


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2007)

The Captain said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> Mario.
> 
> In KH.





mystictrunks said:


> Mario + Square is alway pure gold.
> 
> 
> Fantastic announcement.


Note: This is from the _April_ issue of EGM... It's an April Fool's day joke.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

rotflol  lol hahahaha!!! thats soo funny. were you guys being seious? of course Mario is never gonna be in Kingdom Hearts. that needs a joining of Nintendo characters and Disney characters. never been done and never will. geez...


----------



## Nexas (Mar 8, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Note: This is from the _April_ issue of EGM... It's an April Fool's day joke.



Thank God I was hoping some one would notice.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

lol. you  did it on purpose?  lol


----------



## Nexas (Mar 8, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> lol. you  did it on purpose?  lol


Of course. I wanted to see what everyone's reaction would be. Trust me I know not to trust EGM after the whole sonic and tales in Melee prank a few years back.


----------



## angel2devil (Mar 8, 2007)

Will Nomura make a redesign of Mario? *universe explodes*


----------



## burntlettuce (Mar 8, 2007)

mizuho_kazami said:


> i want to play as cloud, damit they need to have atleast 2-4 ff playable like auron.




yes i totally agree with you, need lots of playable characters, still cant wait going to buy it the day it comes out


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

lol, youre gonna have to fend me off to get a spot in line lol. but i am too... cant wait...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> rotflol  lol hahahaha!!! thats soo funny. were you guys being seious? of course Mario is never gonna be in Kingdom Hearts. that needs a joining of Nintendo characters and Disney characters. never been done and never will. geez...



It's happened before >________> Don't remember the game though.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 8, 2007)

lol... it has?


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just read the "Mario in KH" article

..... Nice one XD

Anyways, for me on the 2-4 playable FF....kinda yes and no at the same time. Yes because.....well IT'S FF CHARACTERS! 

But, no at the same time 'cause that's where the disney character come to play actually (or else, it's mostly going to be 3/4 of an FF game besides the worlds).


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2007)

Why do people want so many FF characters in KH? The FF series is filled with TERRIBLE characters.

I want more original characters.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Why do people want so many FF characters in KH? The FF series is filled with TERRIBLE characters.
> 
> I want more original characters.



Okay...you DO realize that Square Enix (makers of FF of course) developed the game (also creating Sora, Riku, and Kairi as well). So, you're also insulting the characters in the game as well  (not trying to be mean).


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Okay...you DO realize that Square Enix (makers of FF of course) developed the game (also creating Sora, Riku, and Kairi as well). So, you're also insulting the characters in the game as well  (not trying to be mean).



Nah Final Fantasy characters are all either

1)Whiners(most main characters)
2)Useless(most females)
3)Pure Fail(Cait Sith and such(
4)Super whack(Sephiroth)


Best characters in the whole series are Cecil,Locke,and Rikku imo


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 9, 2007)

Whiners: Kairi and Sora (believe me, Sora CAN whine a lot and don't you dare tell me that Kairi doesn't whine in KH).

Useless: Donald (when he runs out of MP and his physical hits are bad) and the summon characters (well, I think of them as characters)

Pure Fail: Moogles (THAT is a FF character and it's also in KHII) and heartless (I think of them like moogles.....like mascots).

Super Whack: All of the bosses in KH and KHII. 

So, you're pretty much insulting KH as well (or else I wouldn't have managed to complete that list ).


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 9, 2007)

hehe, lol. but are you the one saying that? or are you saying that cuz someone else is saying that and youre proving a point? tell me...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm saying it because someone said that XD I don't like it when people are (sorta) bashing FF characters (espectially when they're in a game developed by the SAME people that created them). So, I compare them with Kingdom Hearts characters with FF characters


----------



## kaedeon (Mar 9, 2007)

2013...? o_o.

more like ps4 >_>


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL Nah XD It'll take like another 7 years or more for Sony to even do a sketch of PS4


----------



## Snowblind (Mar 10, 2007)

2013 is bullshit. Enough said.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 10, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> I'm saying it because someone said that XD I don't like it when people are (sorta) bashing FF characters (espectially when they're in a game developed by the SAME people that created them). So, I compare them with Kingdom Hearts characters with FF characters



yeah, totally...



kaedeon said:


> 2013...? o_o.
> 
> more like ps4 >_>



yeah, does seem like that... x_x



RPG_Fan04 said:


> LOL Nah XD It'll take like another 7 years or more for Sony to even do a sketch of PS4



hehe, yeah, probly. but just imagine on how it will look like and how fast itll be and the graphics...


----------



## The Internet (Mar 10, 2007)

...You guys do realize that, just because Square developed both FF and KH, that the same team doesn't WORK on KH?

I mean, Nomura only worked on maybe half of the FF, and that's just him. There's still the rest of his team.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 10, 2007)

Spectre said:


> ...You guys do realize that, just because Square developed both FF and KH, that the same team doesn't WORK on KH?
> 
> I mean, Nomura only worked on maybe half of the FF, and that's just him. There's still the rest of his team.



I do know that there are separate teams for different games (there is the KH team, who are also going to develop FF vs. XIII from what I've heard and there is the FF team.). 

-reads second last post- oops, (I was trying to say same company...not same people or team). My mistake 

But, yeah you're right (except for the Nomura one...I didn't know about that, so kinda unsure ).


----------



## The Internet (Mar 10, 2007)

* Final Fantasy IV (1991)
    * Final Fantasy V (1992)
    * Live A Live (1994)
    * Final Fantasy VI (1994)
    * Chrono Trigger (1995)
    * Super Mario RPG (1996)
    * Final Fantasy VII (1997)
    * Parasite Eve (1998)
    * Ehrgeiz: God Bless the Ring (1998)
    * Brave Fencer Musashi (1998)
    * Parasite Eve II (1999)
    * Final Fantasy VIII (1999)
    * The Bouncer (2000)
    * Final Fantasy X (2001)
    * Kingdom Hearts (2002)
    * Final Fantasy X-2 (2003)
    * Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories (2004)
    * Musashi: Samurai Legend (2005)
    * Final Fantasy VII Advent Children (2005/2006)
    * Kingdom Hearts II (2005/2006)
    * Final Fantasy V Advance (2006)
    * Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII (2006)
    * Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (2007)
    * Final Fantasy XIII (TBD)
    * Final Fantasy Agito XIII (TBD)
    * Final Fantasy Versus XIII (TBD)
    * It's a Wonderful World (TBD)
    * Monotone (TBD)

That's his game list so far


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah Final Fantasy characters are all either
> 
> 1)Whiners(most main characters)
> 2)Useless(most females)
> ...





You forgot one thing that's become prominent:

5)Girly boys (Tidus and ESPECIALLY Vaan).


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 10, 2007)

Spectre said:


> * Final Fantasy IV (1991)
> * Final Fantasy V (1992)
> * Live A Live (1994)
> * Final Fantasy VI (1994)
> ...




O.O Wow. XD



> Originally Posted by Laz-E-Boy
> You forgot one thing that's become prominent:
> 
> 5)Girly boys (Tidus and ESPECIALLY Vaan).



Girly Boys in KH: Wow...there are lots of them as well (Riku, SORA, Roxas, Demyx, Zexion, MARLUXIA). I could list tons in KH as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> You forgot one thing that's become prominent:
> 
> 5)Girly boys (Tidus and ESPECIALLY Vaan).



There's no way vaan is a dude,I don't care what SE says no man looks that famine


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> There's no way vaan is a dude,I don't care what SE says no man looks that famine




I've seen more characters who are more famine than Vaan (he's okay compared to TONS of other male main characters in game). If you see Marluxia in KHII and KHOM, he looks VERY famine IMO


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> There's no way vaan is a dude,I don't care what SE says no man looks that famine



Someone isn't familiar with J-rock.lolololololol


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 10, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> You forgot one thing that's become prominent:
> 
> 5)Girly boys (Tidus and ESPECIALLY Vaan).



hell, i love the girly boys. it makes them alot more fun to play as...(i think x_x)but it also make them nicer, hotter, and like more fun to be around(if they were real).  just saying i love them girly boys... and RPG, i want u to list all the girly boys you can that was developed by Square and/or by BVG(Buena Vista Games) if you can


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 10, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> hell, i love the girly boys. it makes them alot more fun to play as...(i think x_x)but it also make them nicer, hotter, and like more fun to be around(if they were real).  just saying i love them girly boys... and RPG, i want u to list all the girly boys you can that was developed by Square and/or by BVG(Buena Vista Games) if you can



Hmmm....I don't know about girly boys, but I'll list the characters that are famine (slightly). I'll list, what a lot of people call, bishies XD

Final Fantasy VIII: Squall, Zell, Seifer, Irvine

Final Fantasy VII (and Advent Children) : Cloud, Reno, Vincent, Rufus, Sephiroth, and Tseng (I haven't played VII, but I know all the main characters, storyline and bad guys) As for Advent Children: The characters I listed for FFVII plus Kadaj and Yazoo.

Final Fantasy IX: Zidane. Amarant, Kuja (I thought this guy was a girl when I saw the pic O.O). That's all I have (I barely pay attention about FFIX and never researched about it).

Final Fantasy X: Tidus....and I can't think of anyone else (well, MAYBE Seymour) 

Final Fantasy X-2: Baralai, Gippal, Tidus (again), Shuyin.

Final Fantasy XII: Vaan, Larsa (I thought he was a freakin girl when I saw him and continued to thought that he was a she even after he said that he was a guy :sweadrop), Balthier, REKS (dude, I thought it was kinda creepy when I saw him with a very girly pose with a armor that showed his stomach), and Rasler.

As for KH: Sora, Riku, Leon, and Cloud

KHII: Axel, Roxas, Marluxia, Demyx, Zexion, Sora, Riku, Saix, Zemnas/Xehanort, (all the guy characters in KH except Auron and Cid), and Hayner.

I'm not going to go into any other series SE has made, nor anything other games in BVG as well ('cause BVG has Disney games....and I will die if I list any Disney girly guys....-shudders-).


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2007)

Feminine characters in FF games: 
FF7: Cloud, Rufus and Reno. For some reason i don't see sephiroth or vincent as feminine at all, they just kick too much ass.
FF8: Zell, Squall, Irvine, and too a lesser extent Seifer
FFX: Tidus
FFXII: VAAN. His stupidly feminine appearance is what put me off buying the game in the first place.
KH: Sora, Riku, Cloud
KH2: *deep breath* Sora, Riku, Roxas, Axel, Zexion, Saix, Demyx, Marluxia, Seifer and Hayner.


----------



## ifira (Mar 11, 2007)

^ i find cloud in KH not that feminine XD.

and 2013 give fans more than enough time to complete chains of memories and KHII.


----------



## Gene (Mar 11, 2007)

How are Demyx and Saix feminine?


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 11, 2007)

Gene said:


> How are Demyx and Saix feminine?



It's just the hair XD And their face features (their faces kinda look girly ). 

The reason I thought Vincent and Sephiroth were in the feminen lists is beacuse of their hair and facial features (as goes with Cloud in KH). 

@str1ker: Don't let Vaan take you away from buying FFXII  It's very fun (though, I thought that Ashe would've been the main character instead of Vaan ).


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 11, 2007)

ifira said:


> ^ i find cloud in KH not that feminine XD.
> 
> and 2013 give fans more than enough time to complete chains of memories and KHII.



yeah, me either. he just has a healthy touch of a little femininity and a large quantitiy of masculinity.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 11, 2007)

and i personally love Demyx, i just dont know how the fuck to pronounce his damned name ><. i just like the english voice actor and the way he looks and acts and all that good stuff...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know.....everytime I see Cloud, I think feminen


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 12, 2007)

maybe just cuz hes a little bitchy and moody you think that, right? or the fact of the new awsome sexy outfit perhaps....


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 12, 2007)

hey luna light,if you havn't already seen this i recommend   at the av

and theres this cool interview one here Grim Tales From Down Below
just go down a little

and i can't wait for this game, i doubt it'll be in 2013 i say more like 2011
or even 2010

and they said they are going to make a lot of annoucments later this year


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 12, 2007)

Luna_Light: I guess it's because of his clothes XD All the RPG characters' outfits are getting soooo sexy XD (I mean, look at FFXII).

Twilight Deity Link: hmm...that might happen (the release date going to be 2010 or 2011). As for the announcements, I can't wait! ^.^


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 12, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Luna_Light: I guess it's because of his clothes XD All the RPG characters' outfits are getting soooo sexy XD (I mean, look at FFXII).



so you admit it eh? lol, i thought you would but i know the outfits are getting more and more sexy with every new Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts. i just love Clouds new outfit the most really. he just looks SOO FUCKING HOT in it. but the newer outfits in Kingdom Hearts II is better too. 

@RPG_Fan: are you a boy or girl?


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 13, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> so you admit it eh? lol, i thought you would but i know the outfits are getting more and more sexy with every new Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts. i just love Clouds new outfit the most really. he just looks SOO FUCKING HOT in it. but the newer outfits in Kingdom Hearts II is better too.
> 
> @RPG_Fan: are you a boy or girl?



 of course I'll admit it! XD But, to me, they should tone down the sexy outfits for KH.....for the younger childrens' sake (for kids around 8-10).

Anyways, I'm a girl


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 13, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> of course I'll admit it! XD But, to me, they should tone down the sexy outfits for KH.....for the younger childrens' sake (for kids around 8-10).
> 
> Anyways, I'm a girl



lol, i thought you were a girl 

and well, the game is E10+. so why would 8 year old kids be playing? i mean, i dont think they could even beat it on easy, let alone Proud.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2007)

Based on the original difficulty of the original KHII, I would strongly bet they would. Of course, not Sephiroth, but everything else.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 13, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> lol, i thought you were a girl
> 
> and well, the game is E10+. so why would 8 year old kids be playing? i mean, i dont think they could even beat it on easy, let alone Proud.



Trust me, there are quite a lot of young kids that could probably beat an 18 years olds' ass on a First Person Shooter....let alone beat a game. More young kids are getting better in games since more kids are playing video games. 

Plus, kids don't care about the ratings (again, some 7 or 8 year olds' could be playing M games and their parents would'nt really care). I mean, the first time I played an M game was...I think when I was 5 or 6.


----------



## Beachan18 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't think we'll have to wait til 2013. Hopefully. >_<

and hopefully Sora, Riku and the others will be in the game

Safe to say Sora will be in it, because I'm pretty sure this guy is adult Sora. And if he ain't then he sure looks like him. O_O



 Can't wait to see riku~!


----------



## Kai (Mar 14, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Final Fantasy VII (and Advent Children) : Cloud, Reno, *Vincent,*



Alright, how in HELL is Vincent a girly boy?


----------



## Beachan18 (Mar 14, 2007)

Space said:


> Alright, how in HELL is Vincent a girly boy?



It's the long hair. 

And he's not girly, I think. He's just...pretty.


----------



## ifira (Mar 14, 2007)

Vincent is a pretty boy, plus he live alone with a cellphone. XD how cool is that


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2007)

this is last thing the gaming world needs, another one of these games to distract everyone from the truly good games.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 14, 2007)

Taleran said:


> this is last thing the gaming world needs, another one of these games to distract everyone from the truly good games.



this is a good game... u just dont think so cuz u dont appriciate the best selling games for the PS2(Kingdom Hearts I & II, Final Fantasy X, X-2, & XII. soon to be XIII)



Beachan18 said:


> It's the long hair.
> 
> And he's not girly, I think. He's just...pretty.



i agree... defenetly



Beachan18 said:


> I don't think we'll have to wait til 2013. Hopefully. >_<
> 
> and hopefully Sora, Riku and the others will be in the game
> 
> ...



and no, Sora, Riku, and Kairi isnt going to be in it. its confirmed fact that they wont. 



RPG_Fan04 said:


> Trust me, there are quite a lot of young kids that could probably beat an 18 years olds' ass on a First Person Shooter....let alone beat a game. More young kids are getting better in games since more kids are playing video games.
> 
> Plus, kids don't care about the ratings (again, some 7 or 8 year olds' could be playing M games and their parents would'nt really care). I mean, the first time I played an M game was...I think when I was 5 or 6.



i think my first M game was when i was like 7 or 8...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> this is a good game... u just dont think so cuz u dont appriciate the best selling games for the PS2(Kingdom Hearts I & II, Final Fantasy X, X-2, & XII. soon to be XIII)



- Because I am asserting myself to a kid here, I won't be my blunt, donkey-punch self, and do this so he [The man you seem to be demeaning] doesn't reply in such a manner towards the statement you've claimed.

Hun, because games sell well doesn't mean they are good based on that. DMC2, 50 Cent Bulletproof, Shadow the Hedgehog, etc. So don't use the selling point to justify KHII as a good game. Let alone, just list S-E titles [fanboysih D:], and actually list X-2 as a good game doesn't support it well. Not to mention, there are games on the PS2 that have sold more then the one's you mention.

It's his opinion, so don't say he doesn't appreciate anything. The fact is; there ARE games that didn't sell as well as KHII that are better, deeper, and overall more enjoyable. There is no reason to deny that.

I do find the game to be good, but I can agree with him there ARE better games, most surely. But at the end of the day, it's a fast paced action RPG that is shallow in more ways than one. But despite that, I think it's good.
Not as good as Metal Gear [A HIND D?!?], but still fun.



Luna_Light said:


> and no, Sora, Riku, and Kairi isnt going to be in it. its confirmed fact that they wont.


- Also, don't post bold face lies claiming Sora, Riku, or Kairi won't be in the game. That's a house of lies, as Nomura has stated Kingdom Hearts is about Sora's adventure mostly. All that he confirmed about KH III is that armored man is NOT Sora, he has a different name, and that a trailer to KH III will be shown this year.


----------



## Beachan18 (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> and no, Sora, Riku, and Kairi isnt going to be in it. its confirmed fact that they wont.



Really? Where did u hear that from? Do you have a source?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 14, 2007)

So what console do you think it'll be on?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Mar 14, 2007)

Quite aways off if its true.  Damn I mean really thats way to far off.  I don't think thats right.


----------



## Detsu (Mar 14, 2007)

I wouldn't mind waiting 1 or 2 years but 7 !It's gonna be one hell of a torturing wait !The graphics will be absolutely amazing and I think it's a good idea of making a Final Mix for KH2.Can't wait for both....Grr very annoying about 7 years


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 14, 2007)

Soma Cruz said:


> So what console do you think it'll be on?



We've already guessed that it likely to be on the PS3.

As for that pic someone mention that was Sora...it's not. Again, confirmed that's it's a different character. 

Also, please don't complain about how long it's going to take (I know it's a long year but still...). We've waited for KHII for 6 years after KH so, we can get through that :sweadrop

As for *Taleran*: Please don't bash the games we're talking about. If you don't like the game, then please, ignore this thread ><


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

Soma Cruz said:


> So what console do you think it'll be on?



Very hard to say, kingdom hearts was never about the best graphics and what not. Was allway about the unquie characters etc. 

If sales do not shoot up for ps3 and if Wii keeps beating it ( which its been doing every week in japan and in USA) then you can see it on Wii for sure and i would not mind seeing an action RPG on Wii that would be cool.  Plus since Wii is trying to reach to the non gamer and highest demographic "disney characters" go along with that .

I mean square allready announced so much support for the wii so its highly possible. But the director of the game is pretty busy with Ff 13 so we will not hear anything new about it until that game is pretty much finished.


Depends on sales and profit, one reason why DragonQuest 9 is on DS now, time will tell.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 14, 2007)

Beachan18 said:


> Really? Where did u hear that from? Do you have a source?



its in the web links i posted first. its the firest freaking thing i posted on this thread.. cuz i was the thread starter and that started the thread...



Goofy Time said:


> - Also, don't post bold face lies claiming Sora, Riku, or Kairi won't be in the game. That's a house of lies, as Nomura has stated Kingdom Hearts is about Sora's adventure mostly. All that he confirmed about KH III is that armored man is NOT Sora, he has a different name, and that a trailer to KH III will be shown this year.



uhh, actually Nomura did say that Kingdom Hearts III will not have Sora, Kairi, or Riku. he did say that if you read the weblinks i posted here on page one. and pluss, there wont be a Sora cuz KHIII is thought to take plase WAY before Kingdom Hearts I. so this is gonna be when Sora is young and dont even know he will someday weild the enfamous keyblade. so, therefore, no Sora Kairi OR Riku!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 14, 2007)

This was from a Famitsu Interview and I hope it helps people to shut up about the Knight with the Crack Helmet being Sora....



> Famitsu: You said that none of the iron-clad characters of the secret movie were Roxas or Sora.
> Nomura: That is correct. However they are related to one or more characters we have already introduced. Please speculate and look forward to it as well as the new project.



So ya, I know this may be late into the entry, but oh well, hopefully this will help.  

Now since Nomura wants us to start speculating, I believe it might be a character from Roxas' group.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> its in the web links i posted first. its the firest freaking thing i posted on this thread.. cuz i was the thread starter and that started the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> uhh, actually Nomura did say that Kingdom Hearts III will not have Sora, Kairi, or Riku. he did say that if you read the weblinks i posted here on page one. and pluss, there wont be a Sora cuz KHIII is thought to take plase WAY before Kingdom Hearts I. so this is gonna be when Sora is young and dont even know he will someday weild the enfamous keyblade. so, therefore, no Sora Kairi OR Riku!



KH3

will have completely different characters in it's story.

Donald and goofy might not even be in it either


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> KH3
> 
> will have completely different characters in it's story.
> 
> Donald and goofy might not even be in it either



yeah, thats kinda what im saying here and its learned and alot of other people think that too. and well there IS alot of time to learn everything that we can about kingdom Hearts II that we dont know now. there is SOO much to learn. but we will know that later in life....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> uhh, actually Nomura did say that Kingdom Hearts III will not have Sora, Kairi, or Riku. he did say that if you read the weblinks i posted here on page one. and pluss, there wont be a Sora cuz KHIII is thought to take plase WAY before Kingdom Hearts I. so this is gonna be when Sora is young and dont even know he will someday weild the enfamous keyblade. so, therefore, no Sora Kairi OR Riku!



Once again, a bold face lie. He has made it clear that his ideas involves the past, but not only the past. When asked about what the shit he was talking about, he didn't answer, because he doesn't even know how to explain it himself. Not to mention he never said that specific element of the past would be KH III, as for all we know the upcoming project could be a side game, as he has stated the game which will follow that element WON'T be called "Kingdom Hearts III". So this doesn't confirm Sora/etc aren't going to be in the game at all. Maybe in the prequel game they won't show up, which, as of now, is NOT what KH III is.

_Nomura is thinking of a new installation that won't be a numbered sequel or something that takes place between two games the way that Chain of Memories (Game Boy Advance) did. If fans of the series find that a bit confusing, they have nothing to worry about, because they're not alone.

"It's difficult to explain it. I'm thinking about how to talk about it [without giving things away], which means that there will be some twists to it. Up until now, the series followed along a [straight] time line, going from Kingdom Hearts to Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories and Kingdom Hearts II. But the idea I have right now doesn't follow that flow," Nomura told Famitsu.com. "However, as long as it inherits the Kingdom Hearts title, it needs to have some connection [to previous installments] in terms of storyline, so it won't be too distant from the other titles. In any case, this is still at a conceptual phase, where I'm thinking about what I want to do."_

Where, in any of that, says "KH III will be in the past with no Sora, Riku, or Kairi"? Nowhere.

Not to mention, your source of information seems to be jumping to conclusions faster than people are assuming the plot for MGS4 is. But this tidbit from that link of the ASSUMED story on that site more or less confirms [irony] that your sense of it being confirmed is not true.

*This page concentrates on what we believe to be the strongest and most likely possibilities for the story behind the secret trailer in Kingdom Hearts II and the plot in Kingdom Hearts III. It's not confirmed by anyone and is mere speculation.*


----------



## anticute (Mar 15, 2007)

I still think that KH original characters will be in part three. The person we see at the end is probably Xemnas or rather Xehanort, and probably has to do with his past. If you look at the secret Ansem Reports, Ansem said that Xehanort has some unusal abilties when he first found him. He probably had something to do with the Chasers before he lost his memory. 

I also think that the Chasers might have been some sort of guardians of keyblades or maybe the origins of it. 
And maybe Kingdom Hearts will be like Final Fantasy, different characters and plots, stuff like that. 

AND WTF?! 2013?! I thought it was like 2010?
Maybe Japan will give us KH ReoM and KHII: FM+ during 2007-2009. If so I'm good with that! ^-^


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 15, 2007)

Final Mix+ is coming to the US in Fall 07. and i never read the Ansem Reports... too long and too many... and if its in the if you think its in the past... why would Sora and others be there to? hahahaha!! logic and reason. you just fucked yourself over buddy. sorry. and the Chasers are thought to make the keyblades and they come from the Crossraods in the seret trailor. and i think Xehanort was being "chased" by the "Chasers," hence the name...


----------



## Emery (Mar 15, 2007)

2013?  Is that actually CONFIRMED?

The PS3 will probably be friggen outdated by then.


----------



## Pure_snow (Mar 15, 2007)

In what console KH3 will be release?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 15, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> Final Mix+ is coming to the US in Fall 07.



Hun...don't get your hopes too high. S-E hasn't even confirmed or announced it for the US, but as said that S-E Japan knows of the demand for it. EU wasn't even mentioned at all with it D:


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 15, 2007)

True...about KHII:FM+ 'cause usually Squsre Enix does those kinda stuff for Japan and never import them here 

As for KHIII, yeah I think that they'll going to have one scene and a few battles where they're in the past and playing new characters. THEN, they switch to another scene and battle into Sora, Kairi, and Riku (KHIII will no doubt be only the past....remember the ending?)


----------



## anticute (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> Final Mix+ is coming to the US in Fall 07. and i never read the Ansem Reports... too long and too many... and if its in the if you think its in the past... why would Sora and others be there to? hahahaha!! logic and reason. you just fucked yourself over buddy. sorry. and the Chasers are thought to make the keyblades and they come from the Crossraods in the seret trailor. and i think Xehanort was being "chased" by the "Chasers," hence the name...



 Oi, Luna dont start that was just my opinion. They'll probably show flashbacks of the past or something. Only Square Enix knows.  

Wanna be friends Luna?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 16, 2007)

Whether it comes out here or not, I'm importing the game.  I am willing to put down $89.30 so I can have it on the 29th and play the game that will probably take a long time to complete since I will be doing Critical/Serious Mode and seeing how Ultima Weapon is 10x worse in KHFM, I wouldn't be surprised they make it a pain in the ass in this one too.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Oi, Luna dont start that was just my opinion. They'll probably show flashbacks of the past or something. Only Square Enix knows.



uhh, i dont remember what you are talking about... 



Honey Bunny said:


> :Wanna be friends Luna?



and sure i guess...


----------



## Akira (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry to go off topic, but this was bugging me. Do they ever explain the reason for Xemnas being THAT much stronger than all the other Organization 13 members for any reason other than that he is their leader?


----------



## Detsu (Mar 16, 2007)

The Chasers are probally 'Chasing' down all the Keyblades.Xehanort/Xemnas will most probally have been with them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

They didn't really explain any Org member besides Roxas and to an extent, Axel.

The rest are just underdeveloped characters.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> They didn't really explain any Org member besides Roxas and to an extent, Axel.
> 
> The rest are just underdeveloped characters.



Agreed, we never knew most of the Organization's somebody (or whatever it's called). Besides the six students of Ansems' and Roxas, that's really it 

Though, MAYBE, we'll see them in the KHIII before they were nobodies (though, it's pretty unlikely).


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 16, 2007)

KH3 is not going to take palce in the past





> Tobi is a good boy


:shrooms ]


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

str1ker said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but this was bugging me. Do they ever explain the reason for Xemnas being THAT much stronger than all the other Organization 13 members for any reason other than that he is their leader?



simple explanation actually. 

well, you should know when a strong hearted person falls to the darkness in their hearts their body turns to a nobody. and Xemnas is the nobody of Xehanort(i thinks thats how you spell it) and the "Ansem" you fought in Kingdom Hearts I was actually the heartless of Xehanort. Xehanort was Ansem the Wise's apprentice. he was baisically just made into existance that way though. or that he was the person with the strongest heart when Xehanort turned into a heartless.

i got a few questions that have been bugging me. 

#1 howcome Namine(if i spelt that right) was made into existance is able to alter and affect the memories of Sora and those alined with him?

#2 how did Namine turn out to be Kairi's nobody?

#3 does Riku have a nobody?

#4 how is Roxas number 13 in Irganization XIII? i mean, hes Sora's freaking nobody and that would make Roxas be like the most strong hearted nobody there....

#5 why did Diz(at the time Ansem the Wise was) and Ansem(Riku) put Roxas in a "virtual" Twilight Town?

#6 who and why did erased Roxas' memory?

#7 Why does Axle seem gay?

sorry if some of these questions are kinda stupid and retarded... thanx if you answer them...


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG!! brain storm! 

i just thought of something! you know the Chaseres? like they could have been turned into heartless/nobodies and ended up in Organization XIII. but i noticed that in the trailor the guy with the mask broken off and stuff, he looks alot like one of the members in the Organization. i forgot his number or even name. it gotta take plase before Kingdom Hearts I. so you can play a little back story that you WILL need to know for Kingdom Hearts IV O.o like Xehanort will like be found by Ansem with no memory and stuff. its in the links i posted on page one. 

think of your own rumors and post them here. we'll see where it ends up at.

sorry if i sound a little nerdy x_X. i just love games alot. mostly anything by Nomura


----------



## Gene (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> i got a few questions that have been bugging me.
> 
> #1 howcome Namine(if i spelt that right) was made into existance is able to alter and affect the memories of Sora and those alined with him?
> 
> ...


#1 - Because her ability is memory manipulation? And because Organization XIII ordered her to wipe out everybody's memory about Sora.
#2 - First KH game where Kairi lost her heart and Sora gave his to her. Which resulted in him turning into a heartless.
#3 - I doubt it.
#4 - Roxas is numero diez y tres because he is the last member to join
#5 - I'm guessing to hide him from Organization XIII
#6 - Most likely Namine.
#7 - Because he is Roxas' yaoi partner


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

Gene said:


> #1 - Because her ability is memory manipulation? And because Organization XIII ordered her to wipe out everybody's memory about Sora.
> #2 - First KH game where Kairi lost her heart and Sora gave his to her. Which resulted in him turning into a heartless.
> #3 - I doubt it.
> #4 - Roxas is numero diez y tres because he is the last member to join
> ...



lol, those are some "odd" answers but they seem like they are accurate... and i thought Roxas was straight? why do ALL of the Organization look like "gay?"


----------



## Gene (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> lol, those are some "odd" answers but they seem like they are accurate... and i thought Roxas was straight? why do ALL of the Organization look like "gay?"


They are gay because they are emo. They are emo because they lack love. They lack love because they lack a heart.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> lol, those are some "odd" answers but they seem like they are accurate... and i thought Roxas was straight? why do ALL of the Organization look like "gay?"



 All I have to say about that is blame it on Square Enix  They developed the game and kinda adding some of the elements of FF along with it (like the outfits and magic...well kinda). 

To answer your questions (that *Gene* answered, but I'll answer some anyways).

3: There is a sllliiiigggghhhhtt chance that they'll make a nobody for Riku, but that's really doubtful. 

5: Because Diz wanted to hid Roxas and give him a (sort of) normal life that's (kinda) the same as Sora's. Plus, it kept Diz in check of Roxas when they decided to use him (to awaken Sora).

6: Namine (I guess you haven't played Chain of Memories?) and because Diz ordered her too so that they could tell Rozas when the time is right.

7: Again.....blame it on the developers


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 17, 2007)

i played Chain of Memories a little. but i kept dieing at this part and gave up. so im just gonna wait for Final Mix+ to come out and play it there. and well, still kinda not exactally what i was expecting...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 17, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> i played Chain of Memories a little. but i kept dieing at this part and gave up. so im just gonna wait for Final Mix+ to come out and play it there. and well, still kinda not exactally what i was expecting...




 Same here! XD I was almost finished with the game until I got to this boss (dunno which, but I think it was somewhere in the thrid time you go into the world thingy ). I tried to beat it, but gave up ( that was one of the reasons, the other was because I didn't like the battle system ).

Anyways, you can just research online and find the whole storyline of Chain of Memories (it also is part of the storyline of KH....which is the reason why SO many people are confused in KHII since they haven't played COM).


----------



## The Internet (Mar 17, 2007)

You know, if you love games by Nomura so much wouldn't you, I don't know, fucking pay attention to them? All of the questions you asked was anwsered in the game you know.


----------



## anticute (Mar 17, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> uhh, i dont remember what you are talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> and sure i guess...



lol okay. Luna you should just read some of Secret Ansem Reports, they may help you understand something. Obviously KH III has something to do with Xemnas past. Maybe he was good or was one of the Chasers. Plus, this is random, I wish I had Zexion's power! I wish I had the ability to copy my oppents weapon.


----------



## anticute (Mar 17, 2007)

Spectre said:


> You know, if you love games by Nomura so much wouldn't you, I don't know, fucking pay attention to them? All of the questions you asked was anwsered in the game you know.



Relax Spectre, shes just lazy.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 17, 2007)

Spectre said:


> You know, if you love games by Nomura so much wouldn't you, I don't know, fucking pay attention to them? All of the questions you asked was anwsered in the game you know.



i do pay attention. just i dont get some of the story line of Kingdom Hearts II.



Honey Bunny said:


> lol okay. Luna you should just read some of Secret Ansem Reports, they may help you understand something. Obviously KH III has something to do with Xemnas past. Maybe he was good or was one of the Chasers. Plus, this is random, I wish I had Zexion's power! I wish I had the ability to copy my oppents weapon.



Xehanort at the time. Xehanort was Ansem the Wise's apprentice. Xehanort disobayed him.



Honey Bunny said:


> Relax Spectre, shes just lazy.



yeah, i am x_X




RPG_Fan04 said:


> Same here! XD I was almost finished with the game until I got to this boss (dunno which, but I think it was somewhere in the thrid time you go into the world thingy ). I tried to beat it, but gave up ( that was one of the reasons, the other was because I didn't like the battle system ).
> 
> Anyways, you can just research online and find the whole storyline of Chain of Memories (it also is part of the storyline of KH....which is the reason why SO many people are confused in KHII since they haven't played COM).



i liked the battle system quit a bit. and i got WAY further than you. i was in Wonder Land and kept dieing.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 17, 2007)

Muhahaha, Chain of Memories was really a pain in the ass, but I got through it.  You guys missed out on Reverse Rebirth, the part of the game where you play as Riku and it is a lot simpler since you just stick to his deck that you can't edit and you are able to get through his story with no problem hehe.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 17, 2007)

awww, damn it. that mustve been fun... >_< and i gave up on it too soon... >_<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2007)

Actually it wasn't ubar fun. I would suggest you just look at the game script of it on GameFAQS because nearly everything else is below average.

That's why I hope with the remade CoM, it actually adds FUN to the game.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 17, 2007)

Spectre said:


> You know, if you love games by Nomura so much wouldn't you, I don't know, fucking pay attention to them? All of the questions you asked was anwsered in the game you know.



Dude, calm down. She probably didn't have a GBA. 

And yeah, in COM you get to play as Riku and go through his story in COM. But, I was too annoyed of the game and stopped  (i think I was somewhere in Neverland, fighting the Hook (and kept losing of course ).


----------



## The Internet (Mar 17, 2007)

Luna_Light said:


> i do pay attention. just i dont get some of the story line of Kingdom Hearts II.



Then either you're a tad dense or you in fact DIDN'T pay attention.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Actually it wasn't ubar fun. I would suggest you just look at the game script of it on GameFAQS because nearly everything else is below average.
> 
> That's why I hope with the remade CoM, it actually adds FUN to the game.



I liked com for GBA, it was fun...saved me from being bored a whole weekend in long island


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 17, 2007)

Spectre: Or she didn't finish COM (in order to really understand all of the plots in KH series, you have to play ALL of the games and play and read along the way).


----------



## anticute (Mar 17, 2007)

Detsu said:


> The Chasers are probally 'Chasing' down all the Keyblades.Xehanort/Xemnas will most probally have been with them.



I was thinking about that too. Maybe the person at the end of the secret ending was Xemnas and he wants the Chasers to go after Sora and the gang. Then it'll probably show the past of the Chasers and stuff.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2007)

awsome ness
i cant wait for thhis


----------



## The Internet (Mar 17, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Spectre: Or she didn't finish COM (in order to really understand all of the plots in KH series, you have to play ALL of the games and play and read along the way).



The only one not anwsered fulled in KH2 was the Riku's nobody question


----------



## anticute (Mar 17, 2007)

Seriously I was thinking about that too. Where the fuck did his nobody go? Maybe the person at the end of the secret ending will be his nobody? Damn you Square Enix! >.<


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hm....yeah, I'm wondering that as well. Riku...well, I forgot that if Riku became a heartless or not ( gomen guys). All I remember is that he worked for the heartless, but didn't become a heartless though, so I guess that's the reason: Worked for the heartless, but didn't become one. In order to have a nobody, you need to have the a strong person's heart taken away from a heartless, resulting as an empy shell of what their somebody was.


----------



## Detsu (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be honest with you here;

What is a Kingdom Hearts Game without Sora,Riku,Kairi and the others ?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 17, 2007)

Detsu said:


> I'll be honest with you here;
> 
> What is a Kingdom Hearts Game without Sora,Riku,Kairi and the others ?



It's still Kingdom Hearts.  As long as the keyblades, heartless, Disney and the doors exist.  This is like asking what is Final Fantasy without Cloud, Tifa and Sephiroth.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

I've played all the Kingdom Hearts games but I can't wait till' KH3 comes out.
Is it really comming out for PS3? I hear it everywhere... If so, I unfortunately cannot play that game. Because I only have a PS2. D:​


----------



## Nexas (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> I've played all the Kingdom Hearts games but I can't wait till' KH3 comes out.
> Is it really comming out for PS3? I hear it everywhere... If so, I unfortunately cannot play that game. Because I only have a PS2. D:​



Don't worry it doesn't come out for like another six years or so. Thats plenty of time to save up for a PS3.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Don't worry it doesn't come out for like another six years or so. Thats plenty of time to save up for a PS3.



Haha. When is the exact release date? ​


----------



## The Internet (Mar 17, 2007)

The fucking game isn't even being worked on yet, the team is finishing up FFXIII versus.

I mean for gods sakes, have you ever heard of a games EXACT, hell, HYPOTHESISED release date?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 17, 2007)

There is no exact release date.  I believe it will be in 2009/10 because FFvXIII isn't due out in Japan until 2008.  

Here is something from Gemaga, a Japanese Gaming Magazine.  This will stop the whole "KH3 will be a prequal" speculation. 



> The secret movie is connected to what is coming in the future! Nomura says it would be a shame if you miss out on it. This disproves any theories about Kingdom Hearts III itself taking place in the past, although there may be flashbacks.
> 
> A scheduled announcement of the next Kingdom Hearts Project will definitely take place after the summer! (He’s now saying this in every interview he has. He must be excited!)
> 
> ...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 17, 2007)

Spectre said:


> The fucking game isn't even being worked on yet, the team is finishing up FFXIII versus.
> 
> I mean for gods sakes, have you ever heard of a games EXACT, hell, HYPOTHESISED release date?



We THINK that the game  is going to come out arounf 2010 or 2013. 

As for the question about if Sora, Kairi, and Riku weren't in the game.....the game will pretty much crash down bad. If they totally erase those characters from the game and add different characters....it'll (to me) be like reading a mary sue (you guys'll understand what I'm saying if you read fanfiction)


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> We THINK that the game  is going to come out arounf 2010 or 2013.
> 
> As for the question about if Sora, Kairi, and Riku weren't in the game.....the game will pretty much crash down bad. If they totally erase those characters from the game and add different characters....it'll (to me) be like reading a mary sue (you guys'll understand what I'm saying if you read fanfiction)



Daum. I'd be outta HS by then. D:​


----------



## The Internet (Mar 17, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> We THINK that the game  is going to come out arounf 2010 or 2013.



She asked for an exact one, and even then, I don't really care what any person other then Nomura himself says when or within when the game will be out.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 17, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> We THINK that the game  is going to come out arounf 2010 or 2013.
> 
> As for the question about if Sora, Kairi, and Riku weren't in the game.....the game will pretty much crash down bad. If they totally erase those characters from the game and add different characters....it'll (to me) be like reading a mary sue (you guys'll understand what I'm saying if you read fanfiction)



As much as love the original gang (Sora, Riku, Kairi), I'm not so sure the success of the game completely depends on them being in every sequel. I mean, don't they switch of the main characters FF all the time? And FF has been a very successful franchise regardless. If KH is anything like FF, I'm sure it'll be just as successful even if we're introduce to a new set of characters.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 17, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> As much as love the original gang (Sora, Riku, Kairi), I'm not so sure the success of the game completely depends on them being in every sequel. I mean, don't they switch of the main characters FF all the time? And FF has been a very successful franchise regardless. If KH is anything like FF, I'm sure it'll be just as successful even if we're introduce to a new set of characters.



Actually it can't be like FF. since FF switched characters in every single of their games (except for X-2), KH doesn't and can't really do that (since KHII and COM already have the same characters). If they do erase the  main characters in KHIII, people will be thinking 'What happened?'.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 17, 2007)

oh phuck..
it'll be released on _2013 (or so)_?!

>>

if all these are true, then I realy have to save up for that PS3 console.  it'll be worth the wait.
wait.. no Sora? D:
*rants*

edit: I don't think I'll like the game w/o Sora. O:


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 17, 2007)

^hopefully by then the ps3 will have gone down a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 18, 2007)

kakoishii: I hope so too. 

Bisuke: Well, we don't know if Sora and the others will be in KHIII, but we're sure that it's going to take place in the past.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 18, 2007)

Nomura said when Kingdom Hearts II was coming out in Japan that it was the end of Sora's story.  I know they had a message at the end, but I am sure that we are gonna have new characters and they will probably make Sora, Riku and Kairi, cameos.


----------



## Key (Mar 18, 2007)

Having new character in KH will be awesome, Sora is just getting to out of style. We need a new base character with no damn goofy and donald.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> ^hopefully by then the ps3 will have gone down a couple hundred bucks.



if its even on the ps3 =0


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> if its even on the ps3 =0



I'll bet that they'll put it on the PS3 (since they doing that to FFXIII and FF vs. XIII). There are some rumors aobut them putting it on the Wii as well, but I don't believe that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

^ well the KH series was never about grapihcs and square is pushing for multi console games and not fully supporting sony like they did in ps2.

Would be a great addition to the Wii library and seeing how DQ9 shipped over to DS! because of great sales we will see what happens with KH! =0


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ well the KH series was never about grapihcs and square is pushing for multi console games and not fully supporting sony like they did in ps2.
> 
> Would be a great addition to the Wii library and seeing how DQ9 shipped over to DS! because of great sales we will see what happens with KH! =0



I don't know about the KH series was never about graphics (maybe for the children, but for adults  

KHIII will (of course) sells LOTS (mainly because of that annoying cliffie in the end of KHII


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Final Fantasy Versus XIII will be the last Final Fantasy Nomura will direct



Fuck yes. Let's hope he stop's giving generic mish-mesh art for the FF series too.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm..I look forward to this one, but sounds like it will take a while before the launch. All new characters is fine as long as they don't wander too much off.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 18, 2007)

Key said:


> Having new character in KH will be awesome, Sora is just getting to out of style. We need a new base character with no damn goofy and donald.


but I like Sora.

>>

anyway, what you say may be true.  but do you think Disney will allow Square-Enix to continue the Kingdom Hearts series without anything Disney-ish?


----------



## chrisp (Mar 18, 2007)

Bisuke said:


> but I like Sora.
> 
> >>
> 
> anyway, what you say may be true.  but do you think Disney will allow Square-Enix to continue the Kingdom Hearts series without anything Disney-ish?



Square-Enix is like Itachi. Their badass mofo's. But it won't be the same without the Disney feel. Maybe that's what Square-Enix aim for. Kingdom Heart 3 will probably be darker and more 'realistic'. Fine with me really.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Most of what the game is 80% Disney, 20% S-E in terms of the universe, so taking out the Disney stuff would just simply kill the soul of the game.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Most of what the game is 80% Disney, 20% S-E in terms of the universe, so taking out the Disney stuff would just simply kill the soul of the game.




That is true. The only thing that's Square Enix-ish is the characters. The rest are Disney and cartoon-ish.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Hm....yeah, I'm wondering that as well. Riku...well, I forgot that if Riku became a heartless or not ( gomen guys). All I remember is that he worked for the heartless, but didn't become a heartless though, so I guess that's the reason: Worked for the heartless, but didn't become one. In order to have a nobody, you need to have the a strong person's heart taken away from a heartless, resulting as an empy shell of what their somebody was.





Honey Bunny said:


> Seriously I was thinking about that too. Where the fuck did his nobody go? Maybe the person at the end of the secret ending will be his nobody? Damn you Square Enix! >.<





Spectre said:


> The only one not anwsered fulled in KH2 was the Riku's nobody question



well, what i think is that the secret charector in the secret ending of KHII was actually Xehanort. and i think Riku was kinda like a heartless/nobody cuz he went into the darkness and became Ansem's heartless thingy to control the darkness around him. just a little brain storming...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> That is true. The only thing that's Square Enix-ish is the characters. The rest are Disney and cartoon-ish.



Actually..besides the FF characters....everything else is owned by Disney. Even Sora, Roxas, and all of the Org.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2007)

Sqaure Enix is just as cartoonish as Disney. Bambi made me cry more than any FF did.

P.S. Riku doesn't need a nobody as he was never a heartless
Reason being.

*Spoiler*: __ 



In CoM you find out Riku can use darkness without becoming a heartless


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

@mystictrunks: ok, yeah he can. but i read 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that Riku was the keyblade weilder but turned to darkness and then the keyblade left him to find another pure hearted person, aka Sora.




@Goofy Time: they are?! i didnt know that? i thought that Square developed Sora and friends as a contributation of the Final Fantasy franchies. and well the Disney charectors are quit cartoonish and well thats what gives them there charm... but its easier to understand that Sora and friends are owned by Disney, but the ENTIRE Organization XIII?! dang...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Actually..besides the FF characters....everything else is owned by Disney. Even Sora, Roxas, and all of the Org.



Not surprising to me. since Disney is a larger company that Square enix.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

Contribution of FF? lawl.

Disney has the rights to put any of the characters wherever they want without S-E's consent. Like they did with the cell-phone game.

Think of it as a concept artist. They draw an art, and who they are drawing it for can use it the way they want to.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 20, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Contribution of FF? lawl.
> 
> Disney has the rights to put any of the characters wherever they want without S-E's consent. Like they did with the cell-phone game.
> 
> Think of it as a concept artist. They draw an art, and who they are drawing it for can use it the way they want to.



Huh? I though SE would have control of the whole game since THEY developed it.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not sure about this.  Kingdom Hearts II was such a letdown in comparison to the first one.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Huh? I though SE would have control of the whole game since THEY developed it.



Nope,Disney owns the rights to all characters created for KH.


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope they can work Irvine and Zidane (Tribal.. although if they worked the football player, as well, it would be sort of neat.. in a surreal way) into KHIII


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuhrer Worm said:


> I hope they can work Irvine and Zidane (Tribal.. although if they worked the football player, as well, it would be sort of neat.. in a surreal way) into KHIII




>.< I hope that Rinoa will finally be in KHIII (quite a lot of people are thinking the same way as well....I think ).


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 21, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> >.< I hope that Rinoa will finally be in KHIII (quite a lot of people are thinking the same way as well....I think ).



I guess that is possible considering Squll getting a letter from her at the end of KH2


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2007)

^ Yeah why not she make an appearnace in KHIII. That'd be cool


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ Yeah why not she make an appearnace in KHIII. That'd be cool



Agreed  Besides, I've always wanted to know what would happen if Tifa and TRinoa met each other (since, they look so alike XD


----------



## Gene (Mar 21, 2007)

zomg pics =ooooo


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2007)

To be honest i just hope the actual story line will be a bit longer and more complex. The last one was a bit easy to get grips of and easy to forsee what will happen. So i hope that Square enix takes this into consideration before they make KH3. 

The game was also a bit short, finished it in 3 days, with breaks. I mean thats short, i mean really short:amazed . So i hope that KH3 will be mucg longer to more interesting to play.

The forms were really good, except Master form, that had something to do with fluck really.


----------



## Freeshooter (Mar 21, 2007)

Tifa and Rinoa do look alot a like. Wasn't Rinoa in FFVIII? What about Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories? I read that only cinamatic scenes with voice over works are only in the Castle Oblivian hallways. I hope the it will be launched in the US >< i hope so...


----------



## Mojim (Mar 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> zomg pics =ooooo


Very cool! 
Ty. I see new people


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 22, 2007)

Those pics have been up on KHU and KH-Videos since Monday and yes, they are interesting.  The BU (Bald Unknown) is in Ansem's uniform and it is said that he and the AU (Armored Unknown) take out the other 3 Enigmatic Soldiers with ease in the new secret movie.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

are those pics from KH 3 i assume?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Those pics have been up on KHU and KH-Videos since Monday and yes, they are interesting.  The BU (Bald Unknown) is in Ansem's uniform and it is said that he and the AU (Armored Unknown) take out the other 3 Enigmatic Soldiers with ease in the new secret movie.


Sounds interesting. That baldy guy must have some kind of relationship with Ansem.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 22, 2007)

Freeshooter said:


> Tifa and Rinoa do look alot a like. Wasn't Rinoa in FFVIII? What about Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories? I read that only cinamatic scenes with voice over works are only in the Castle Oblivian hallways. I hope the it will be launched in the US >< i hope so...



Yeah, rinoa was the main female characters in FFVIII....and they didn't have KH RE: COM with Rinoa in it (they haven't placed Rinoa in KH at all 

And thanks for the pic *Gene*


----------



## ifira (Mar 22, 2007)

wow, the guy in the second pic.. got a badass looking keyblade.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 22, 2007)

really cool pics!!! what do you think is the back story to them?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> zomg pics =ooooo



You're AMAZING


----------



## Gene (Mar 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Those pics have been up on KHU and KH-Videos since Monday and yes, they are interesting. The BU (Bald Unknown) is in Ansem's uniform and it is said that he and the AU (Armored Unknown) take out the other 3 Enigmatic Soldiers with ease in the new secret movie.


It was Tuesday actually.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 22, 2007)

really? i didnt know that....

also, i just got past the part of Space Paranoids in KHII(yes, im playing it for the 7th time x_x) and the DTD(door to darkness) got me thinking. here are some questions that ive been pondering...

#1 what is ENCOM? 

#2 why did Ansem the Wise want to costimize the origonal ENCOM program for his own personal use? 

#3 when Sora tried to figure out some stuff on the nobodies(right after the fight with the Hostile Program(boss)), why was the data currupt(if i spelt it right x_x)? 

#4 why was Xehanort soo persistent to do more research on the hearts of the world? 

#5 what does "I/O" mean in I/O Tower? 

#6 why did Ansem the Wise have a portrait of Xemnas(to what it appears to be)?

#7 why was Xehanort Ansem the Wise's apprentice when he could have gone so much further?

#8 why did Ansem the Wise do so much research on the worlds and their hearts and ties to other worlds?

#9 why was Ansem the Wise's study in Radiant Garden(Hallow Bastion)?

#10 what is with the little maze leading to Ansem the Wise's study?

#11 why was Tifa introduced in this Kingdom Hearts?

#12 why was Tifa looking for Cloud?
i think thats all the questions i have for now... thanx if you answer them...


----------



## anticute (Mar 23, 2007)

I made a thread about KH but no one is visting it.  Anyways I was just saying that KH ReoM and Final Mix+ is coming out next week in Japan.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

it is? lucky for them. nice banner by the way. and where is your KH thread? ill go to it and ill post my questions there i guess.... who will answer my questions here? they need answers...


----------



## anticute (Mar 23, 2007)

Man I'm real tired but I guess I could answer some questions. 

#6 - I believe when Xehanort began calling himself Xemnas, and as you know it is an anagram of 'Ansem', he maybe thought of _himself_ as a great man such as the real Ansem. He obviously thinks that he is better than him.

#7 - He probably felt devoted towards him for taking him in. The darkness most have gotten towards him later on.

#8 - He probably became curious like Riku about how they were on this land and not another, why they could travel any farther then how they were now.

#9 - Maybe that's his home planet? 

# 10 - So no one can find it. Remember he's studying the hearts of the worlds and stuff. If someone found out it could lead to something horrible. Sadly it did.

# 11 - Tifa had something to do with Cloud. 

# 12 - As you can see Cloud was misguided, he wasn't sure to follow the light or dark. That's where Tifa comes in.

Nomura actually wanted to put Vincent in KH II.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2007)

5: The I/O tower means the computers "tower" you know th eon/off button it has an I/O on in in most models.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah but "what" does I/O mean?


----------



## Vasp (Mar 23, 2007)

Input/Output = I/O


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

ooooh, they never did mention it in Space Paranoids for some reason. it makes sence though...


----------



## anticute (Mar 23, 2007)

lol yeah you see Input/Output on a lot of devices, I hope Square Enix give us FM+ or ReoM...or both.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 23, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> lol yeah you see Input/Output on a lot of devices, I hope Square Enix give us FM+ or ReoM...or both.



Actually, ReOM is IN KHII:FM+ as a (kinda) mini game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, seeing as we never got FM1, maybe they can just give us something epic like "Kingdom Hearts: Teamo Supremo Edition" which has both FM games and REoM

For those who get the Teamo Supremo joke...my sympathetic output goes out to you.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

what does it mean? is it like the show tunes tv show? and KH Re: CoM and KHII FM+ are ALL together in the Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ thing. in the KHII part, there are gonna be like deleted scenes that werent in KHII orginal. and also i hope that you get to fight all the Organization XIII members in KHII....


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 23, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> what does it mean? is it like the show tunes tv show? and KH Re: CoM and KHII FM+ are ALL together in the Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ thing. in the KHII part, there are gonna be like deleted scenes that werent in KHII orginal. and also i hope that you get to fight all the Organization XIII members in KHII....



Let me explain:

KHII:FM+ will have:

Deleted scenes + extra bosses

A new costume for Sora

A new form

Able to play COM as sorta of a mini-game (as in playing the whole thing again with cards and the bosses as the same except PS2 graphics and larger screen).

And...some other stuff I forgot


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 23, 2007)

aiight.. so there's gonna be KHIII?

I thought it was all gonna be ReoM (for PS2)?

x__X


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Let me explain:
> 
> KHII:FM+ will have:
> 
> ...


oh really?! i didnt know there was gonna be a new outfit for Sora or that h
e gets another form!!! but what could be better than Final Form?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 23, 2007)

One that was lazily put togeath--

ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE SORA'S KH I ATTIRE OF COURSE!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 24, 2007)

ive seen somthing that looked like someone put Sora's KH I colors on his KH II outfit.... it looked kinda cool but not so much.....


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 24, 2007)

The last time I've heard of the KHII:FM+ (before seeing this forum), they said that Sora's extra outfit was going to be a christmas outfit XD


----------



## Detsu (Mar 24, 2007)

That would be a sight to see


----------



## Gene (Mar 24, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> The last time I've heard of the KHII:FM+ (before seeing this forum), they said that Sora's extra outfit was going to be a christmas outfit XD


They were probably referring to Sora's new Halloween Town outfit.

Girl Pins the Guy Down


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG!!!! that outfit is SOOOO HOT!!!! i hope it is Sora's new Halloween Town outfit!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2007)

I believe it is.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 24, 2007)

Gene said:


> They were probably referring to Sora's new Halloween Town outfit.
> 
> Death Note: The Abridged Series (Episode 3)



cool outfit XD And yeah, I think so too.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 25, 2007)

now just think about Roxas or Riku wearing it.... *daydreams.....* hehe...


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> now just think about Roxas or Riku wearing it.... *daydreams.....* hehe...




 Roxas will wear kinda the same thing, but lighter color (like white and outlines black). While Riku...I bet will wear something more sexier (I mean, come on! Did you see his KHII outfit?


----------



## anticute (Mar 26, 2007)

RPG_Fan04 said:


> Actually, ReOM is IN KHII:FM+ as a (kinda) mini game



 Even better then!


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 26, 2007)

howcome they get more stuff than us


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2007)

Square-Enix has been biased to it's home land of Japan for years dood.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 26, 2007)

KHU got some new pictures in and they look interesting.  Three more days until I get this beauty of a game


----------



## dwabn (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah the game looks sick but the kh series actually favors the US unlike other series from square because we usually get it first plus our versions are more complete, but i rally want to se KHoM on ps2.
 only roughly 1456 more days to KH3
any1 want to start camping out?


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 26, 2007)

dwabn said:


> yeah the game looks sick but the kh series actually favors the US unlike other series from square because we usually get it first plus our versions are more complete, but i rally want to se KHoM on ps2.
> only roughly 1456 more days to KH3
> any1 want to start camping out?



Nah  I never camp outside stores to buy something that's new  And actually, KH series favors Japan as well (if they did favor U.S, how come we don't have KH:Remix?). 



> Originally posted by *Goofy Time*
> 
> Square-Enix has been biased to it's home land of Japan for years dood



As well as any other Japanese game company really


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> They were probably referring to Sora's new Halloween Town outfit.
> 
> Hinata tribute



*orgasm*!!!


im lost at looking at some screenshots....are those the characters from the US secret ending that are fighting along side of sora in Remix??


----------



## Shiron (Mar 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> They were probably referring to Sora's new Halloween Town outfit.
> 
> Hinata tribute


Wow, that's awesome! 0_0 Although, I'm wondering if that's Sora's new outfit for Halloween town period, or one that he switches into when he goes to the Christmas Town portion of Halloween town... Either way though, it's still awesome.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 26, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Wow, that's awesome! 0_0 Although, I'm wondering if that's Sora's new outfit for Halloween town period, or one that he switches into when he goes to the Christman Town portion of Halloween town... Either way though, it's still awesome.



Hmmm now that you think about it, thay may be Sora's new outfit when he goes to Christmas Town (while Halloween Town, it's the same outfit as KHII). Since the outfit does look "Christmasy". 

Plus, in the photograph, there is a pic of where Sora and Jack are in Christmas Town with Sora in a different outfit XD


----------



## ifira (Mar 27, 2007)

*prays that KHII: FM released a international version. PLEASE!!*

anyway both Halloween Town outfit looks pretty cool on Sora.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 27, 2007)

The game's been leaked.

Sry, no links as of yet.  If I find it, I'll post it though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 27, 2007)

Do what you want cause a pirate is free.

You are a pirate.

Lawl.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 27, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> The game's been leaked.
> 
> Sry, no links as of yet.  If I find it, I'll post it though.



Which reminds me...I forgot when KHII:FM+ is going to beb released in Japan  Can anyone remind me?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 27, 2007)

3/29

Yarr >:3


----------



## The Captain (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey guys, some new info popped up from a Japanese site on their inputs of the new Kingdom Hearts II FM+ Org. Battles!! How they got there already I don't know.

Xemnas
Simple Points
- Sora Fights alone in this battle as well.
- You can stop the Xemnas Ariel Blade attack with a few reaction commands.
- Xemnas is the most difficult fight.
- The Reaction Commands as of follow "Break it" "Repel it" and "Stop"
- He will move around completly in darkness when his HP hits below 35%

Techniques (Yes they have official names)
1. Spark Wall -When Xemnas creates the Wall, however this time you can actually return it with the command "Prevent it"
2. Continuous Attacking - Xemnas will be continuously attacking when his HP hits a certain point. (Sounds like Final Mix's version)
3. Two Katana Attack - When Xemnas' health is at a certian point, he will be mixing "Spark Wall" with his Two Katana Attack. (Not sure what this is either possibly the one that's impossible to hit him). It's recommended to use Reflect.
4. Return to Nothingness - This is the move Xemnas uses at the beginning of the match, which can only be stopped by a reaction command. He uses it again once his HP hits around 15-30%. However it's stated (From the blog posted) that Xemnas will also do the two Katana attack, while you are in this state.
5. Building Fall Attack - This time if you mess up on the reaction command, Xemnas gets a 5 hit combo attack off of you instead.

Xigbar
In KH2FM+ Final Mix, it is the same area as Kingdom Hearts II.
Simple Points
-Xigbar starts off with a Variety shot.
-You are not allowed to use summons.

Techniques
1. "Shooting" Xigbar will go into a sniping position, and shoot at you, you must "Warpsnipe" 3 times to complete this reaction.
2. "Shot" Xigbar will fire four discharged shots, it's easy to avoid this using "Replenish". When the bullets vanish, this is because he is reloading.
3. "Charged Shot" This time when his HP hits 70% he will fire a charged shot, dealing twice the amount of Damage, the KH2 version had. It's the same technique to "Warpsnipe" it back at him.
4. "Ultima Shot" This is used when his HP is around 35%. He will glow blue, as various shots will be coming out of different directions. According to the blog user, just running around in circles will not work this time, mainly because the shots are in a different pattern.



Xaldin
His KH2FM+ Battle takes place at the bridge in Beast Castle.

Basic Information
- A person who's influenced to be one of the top classes, like Xemnas and Roxas.
- "Jump" will be needed for this match, just like in Kingdom Hearts II.
- His Method of attacking changes 3 times, depending on his HP.
- Stage one attacks slowly.
- Stage Two attacks more instantly, and perfect timing with Reaction Commands are needed.
- Stage Three features a variety of Combination attacks, making it much harder to him.

His Attacks are the exact same as in Kingdom Hearts II, however they will be a mix variety of speed, and weaponry.


Vexen
Battle Areas
reOM: Same areas as COM for Sora and Riku.
Kh2FM+ = Twilight Town infront of the Mansion.

Basic information
- Vexen moves slowly in battle.
- He has a huge shield that you can't get past unless attacking him from behind, his ice attacks are also very similar to that from COM.
- When his HP hits 0, Vexen's card effect will activate only in reOM reviving more of his HP. (Unknown to if this happens in KH2FM+ as they didn't mention it.
- Data is rising during this battle against Vexen, when it hits a certain amount, a Replica of Anti-Sora is created, and both attack in pairs at the same time, like teamwork. It should be noted that this Data bar works EXACTLY like a Drive Bar.

Techniques
Shield Attack - Vexen pushes forward with his Shield in an attempt to hurt you with it.

Blizzara - Vexen fires a ice attack at you, rather it hits the ground or you, the area will be turned into a frozen crystal.

Freeze - A lump of ice is brought up as Vexen says "Frozen!" when it hits you, you must use the reaction command button to break free, your HP will slowly decrease during this time.

Ice Needle - Vexen shouts out "VANISH" and a group of ice will spring up from the ground under you.

Ice Ban - Vexen will float higher as his hands glow blue, creating ice on the floor, Sora will slip on this in both reOM and KH2FM+.

Diamond Dust - Vexen will generate a snowstorm, which will slowly take down your HP, the person has yet to find a method to dodge this.

Replica - Vexen will create a Replica of Anti-Sora in a certain amount of time, and will send it to attack Sora, attacking with Anti-Sora making it a hard battle.


Lexaeus

Basic Information
The battle in reOM takes place on the 4th basement floor.
The battle in KH2FM+ Takes place in an area resembling Castle Oblivion.
- The POWER bar on the side represents "ANGER".
- When Lexaeus' POWER Gauge surpasses Sora's by a certain amount Lexaeus will perform a very powerful and fast dash.
- The stage seems to be made purposefully this way so it would be harder to dodge Lexaeus' attacks.

Techniques
Continuous Attack - Lexaeus will swing his sword 3 times, to kncok the party away.

Tomahawk shot - Lexaeus says "Dodge this" as he throws his Tomahawk at Sora and company. The Tomahawk will first be thrown over head, and then be moving along different directions across the ground.

Impact - Lexaeus slams his Tomahawk onto the floor, and a shockwave is shot out from all directions.

Lock Hit - The Blog user has yet to find a way to dodge this, but Lexaeus will say "It's impossible to break" and a rock will appear from under Sora, and shoot out in different directions. (Not literally shoot out, just see this as the move used in the trailer)



Zexion
KH2FM+ and reOM's location - Collapsed Destiny Island.

_Basic Information/
- Ability to copy other people's weapons.
- Ability to confine party members in the "World of " with the "World" book.
- His HP Is considerably low in comparison to every other Organization battle.

Weapon Copy - Zexion will copy a party member's weapon and attack with it.

One's "Double Attack" - One's double attack is when Zexion produces two books, and uses both of them during battle.

World of Black Magic - Zexion takes you to a whole different world, where alot of book pages are flying around. Zexion himself cannot be damaged at all in the World of Black Magic. The Command menu itself changes if you defeat the book that is hiding Zexion. The commands are as following "Read", "Cheat" and "Lie". If there is a person confined in a book, they can not escape until Zexion's book is found.

Saix
Simple Note
The fight area is the same.
He fights almost the exact same as last time besides the following.
The reaction command does alot less damange then usually.
His Berserk drive rises up even faster then before.

Axel
Wow...this information was rather...err yeah.

Basic information
Arcana states it's impossible to beat Axel, and ends it on that note. Oh, and the reOM battle is very similar to that of kh2FM+'s with a mix of a few other techniques, sadly Arcana did not go into detail there.

Demyx
Demyx is everything we already know. Basically
- He hits harder
- He summons double the nobodies that must be defeated in a certain ammount of time.
- He found Wisdom Form + Fire to be the GREATEST method to accomplish this.


Luxord

Basic information
Luxord will have the same abilities as last round, however here are the changes.
His attack pattern and speed has been changed.
Most of his patterns will change depending on how much time is left.
When you are a die, the time passing will change. (Lost me on this one a bit.)
The reaction commands require quicker reacting to the picking of a "o".

Marluxia

Techniques
"Sentence of Death" - Marluxia starts off the battle by using a spell very similar to "Countdown" caused by Phantom in Kingdom Hearts Final Mix. However this time it depends on how much you get hit till you die. However if you use the technique "Rob Scythe" you are able to increase the time.

"Crescent Shockwave" - Marluxia slashes with his Scythe, sending a shockwave towards his opponent.

"Phantom Saver" - Marluxia will appear to have vanished, however will suddenly appear behind you.

"Circle Reject" - Marluxia will spin his Scythe around in a circle, and a shockwave will appear from under you.

"Blossom Shower" - Marluxia will say "We will go" and petals will be scattered everywhere, injuring you upon contact. The blog poster refers to this as a "Very large range attack."

"Desire" - Marluxia will slash down, despite the range though, the attack will reach you. The blog user fiound this suspiciously similar to Xaldin, as you could use the reaction command to "Learn it"._


----------



## The Captain (Mar 28, 2007)

Larxene

Basic stuff
-Larxene seems to have some of her original abilities back in this one, such as the way she throws her knives ect.
- Her thunder attack spells damage is UNREAL.
- She easily combines her attacks (The blog user found the possibilities endless, but overall annoying.)
- She can use thunder spells to easily conceal you and your party member's movements.
- The blog user found this battle very odd.

Techniques
Continous Attack - (Same throwing technique she did in COM)

Slow Knife - Larxene screams out "DISAPPEAR" and six knives are thrown at you.

Thundara - She only uses it when you have alot of HP, basically 3-4 of those same very deadly thunder spells are casted.

Angry Rush - She only uses it when you have low HP she slashes four times, with a mix of a thunder spell. The attack is easy to nullify, but it seems to be more in a case of scaring you off.

Lightning Bolt - Electricity is discharged from both hands, and she fires it at a party member only. This attack instantly K.O's that party member.

Teleport Rush - She will warp around the area, using a mix of her continuous attack, and slow knife attack.

Double Attack - She will move around you quickly enough to throw five knifes simultaneously from 5 different directions.

Cage Thunder - A cage of thunder is produced around a member, or you, trapping them inside the cage for an unknown period of time.

On a Side note
The Blog user had huge trouble trying to track Larxene, as to him her speed was almost impossible for even the camera to keep up with at times.


Roxas
Simple Stuff
- The Blog user found the battle very challenging.
- Not only was Roxas really fast, his attack power was high.
- He hates the Promotion video for making the battle look easier then it really is.
-He stated the HP was just around as much as Xaldin's and Xemnas'. (Meaning Xaldin and Xemnas' HP is around 13 too I guess).

Attack
Ground Intercept - Roxas will quickly dash infront of the area you are running towards, and slash both of his keyblades left, and then right.

Horizontal Apperance - If you are too close, or hitting Roxas for a certain period of time. Roxas will knock you away with both of his keyblades.

Combo Break - If you try to finish off a combo hit, Roxas will spin his keyblades around, getting around a 8 hit combo, as well as knocking you away.

Air Pierce - At times, Roxas will quickly jump in the air, and do continuous somersaults in order to knock you to the ground.

XIII Reflection - Roxas will float in the air, as the background area changes, nobody signs appear on the ground.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2007)

Just curious, why are we discussing KH2FM+ in a thread titled Kingdom Hearts III?

Oh well. Videos from ReOM:

Opening
Castle Oblivion 1st Floor cutscenes
Castle Oblivion 2nd Floor cutscenes
Axel, first fight

Wow, the person fighting Axel here really sucks at this game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 28, 2007)

Geg said:


> Just curious, why are we discussing KH2FM+ in a thread titled Kingdom Hearts III?



because we actually have info on FM+, unlike 3.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Mar 28, 2007)

Geg said:


> Just curious, why are we discussing KH2FM+ in a thread titled Kingdom Hearts III?



'cause There hasn't been any info so far in KHIII, so we'll subsitute that with new KHII:FM+ stuff


----------



## Zenou (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah, so FM+ is finally out. Wish I could find a non-private tracker for it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm the good non-pirate gamer who actually buys his games and I am pissed right now at Play-Asia for having short supply on KH2 FM+ and keeping my order status as "Preparing Order" -.-

EDIT:  Nevermind, my status changed to "Order Shipped" YAY!


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 29, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Nero can do it.  Use the Burn Image to Disk option.
> 
> EDIT: the people asketh, and GANT deliverith.
> *The Search Continues*



thx for the link....BUT how can i burn an image file IF its a bunch of rar files??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 29, 2007)

Unrar to the main ISO, and burn that.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, cuz there is like nothing else to talk bout KHIII right now..... so we talk bout KHII FM+....


----------



## Gene (Mar 29, 2007)

A video of the secret trailer has been posted @ 

No sound though. T_T


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING EPIC


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 29, 2007)

In-fucking-deed.

Seems to confirm it's a scene from the past, though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mickey is fighting with his apprentice keyblade.


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2007)

Bah, secret movie won't be any fun without sound. I'll wait til later.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

Please if the sound movie comes on tell me! Anyway that movie was badass, was that sora who was frozen?


----------



## Gene (Mar 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _@ crazymtf_ 



Either it's Sora's ancestor or time travel is now possible in KH.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah i see thanks, man it kicked ass, i really wanna see one with sound. I found a better trailer with hi res but no sound still.


----------



## Tenrow (Mar 29, 2007)

Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: _@ crazymtf_
> 
> 
> 
> Either it's Sora's ancestor or time travel is now possible in KH.



Next KH game is going to take in the past


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

^Really, nice, seems it will kickass.


----------



## Gene (Mar 29, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Next KH game is going to take in the past


I don't think you understand what I just said.


----------



## Nexas (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay lets recap what we saw:
Some Old dude dressed as Xemnas' heartless
Some masked dude dressed like Riku from the first game
The Blue haird Akatsuki is one of teh knights
Roxas gets frostbite
And what appears to be a younger Mickey.

Simply put: I have no idea WTF I just watched.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm psyched looks like a lot more mickey in this game. Time Travel seems plausible,after all if the heart can travel through world,it may as well be able to go through time.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 29, 2007)

WTF?! ROXAS!! so sad

Y are yall saying the past? How do u know?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 30, 2007)

It can't be Roxas since he is one with Sora again.  Nomura even said that the 3 are not Roxas nor Sora, so I think it is someone to fool people to thinking it is Roxas.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2007)

The guy in the black armor remind me of Riku in KH1.


----------



## The Captain (Mar 30, 2007)

Good god.

I very nearly pissed my pants watching that.

Carnage is now in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2007)

Lawl so there's a guy who looks like Batman, and one looks like Carnage.

Also: I came


----------



## The Captain (Mar 30, 2007)

ROFL at old bald dude.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 30, 2007)

Damn looks like Kingdom Heartz 3 is gonna be DAMN good


----------



## The Captain (Mar 30, 2007)

Good god,he freeze dried the blonde kid.

And Mickey in the final few seconds...


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 30, 2007)

from that video the old guy seems like an older xehanort, plus since he split in two, the one in black armor seems like an older riku (plus riku wore a similar armor in kh1). the 3 knights looked like a young roxas, an unknown blue haired girl and the last guy to me seemed like an older version of sora, since he has the same hair colour and same eye colour, before they turned yellow obviously.


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking that blond kid was Roxas. Way too similar-looking.


----------



## X (Mar 30, 2007)

Those screenies are damn nice. By the way, when is it coming out?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2007)

Uh, KH III? No effing clue, just that this summer means KH projects will be revealed.

Speaking of KH, what Disney stuff do the games reference out of the games? Like in KH II, Santa references the Nightmare Before Christmas movie, making it seem like it exists in the KH universe. So I wanted to know ishhh what other stuff is like that.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 30, 2007)

Is the guy in black using the Bond of Flame?

Which maybe makes him axel's real form/person. That'd make sense if old guy was xehanort, given the parallels it'd have with riku.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 30, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Is the guy in black using the Bond of Flame?
> 
> Which maybe makes him axel's real form/person. That'd make sense if old guy was xehanort, given the parallels it'd have with riku.



I don't think that is the Bond of Flames, it was less black in KH2 and I don't think they would change it.  There was a lot of new keyblades introduced in this Secret Video so I think that one is new too.


----------



## Akira (Mar 30, 2007)

Am i the only person who realises that the armour of the knight in dragonbattosais sig is IDENTICAL to Riku's armour when he gets possessed?


----------



## Rinsaku (Mar 30, 2007)

Is this going to be a Playstation exclusive?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 30, 2007)

> Am i the only person who realises that the armour of the knight in dragonbattosais sig is IDENTICAL to Riku's armour when he gets possessed?


 
No it isn't, not even close. It's the same material, is all.

Yeah, that's not the Bond of Flame. It's not less black though, just more spikey. Really close design otherwise, though. Ah well, too bad.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 30, 2007)

*KH 2 FM Extended Secret Ending( No Lie, its F***ING AWSOME!)*



This really really really makes me want the game and now I cant wait for KH3 even more.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 30, 2007)

This was simply amazing +reps.  I can't wait to play this for the PS3.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 30, 2007)

Just go ahead and make a %*&* anime or CGI movie of this entire KH story. I want to see where this goes ASAP!


----------



## Detsu (Mar 30, 2007)

Ace.

I'v seen it before like..

Still good.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 30, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> This was simply amazing +reps.  I can't wait to play this for the PS3.



i've been hearing thats there's evidence that it might be going to the wii,
so i dont know. maybe its go multiplatform?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i've been hearing thats there's evidence that it might be going to the wii,
> so i dont know. maybe its go multiplatform?



Disney supporting Wii isn't evidence, square still owns the right to most of the main characters. So at the moment were going off with Kingdom hearts staying on a Playstation line.


----------



## Iruka (Mar 30, 2007)

It _is_ flipping A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!!!!!! 
I'm so excited!!!  I can't wait for the game!


----------



## Bronwen (Mar 30, 2007)

HOMG. 

OMG. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nexas (Mar 30, 2007)

Still no sound effects? Lame.


----------



## NarutoShippuden (Mar 30, 2007)

Who is that who is frozen? Is it roxas? 
Also is that the Real Ansem or is it a new villian? I mean he has the same coat as Xenahort.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> square still owns the right to most of the main characters.



No they don't, Disney does.

Disney owns every original character in the KH series. They can put them in anything they want without S-E's consent.


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

*TO EVERY ONE*

* NONE OF THE PEOPLE FROM KH AND KH2 ARE IN THIS GAME*
* THEY ARE ALL NEW*
* XCEPT MICKY*
* THIS HAS BEEN SAID COUNTLESS TIMES*

* OK!*​


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2007)

If anyone's curious about the new Organization boss fights, this guy has some:

Link removed

They're all just him being owned, though. Apparently you can try these fights fairly early into the game because he appears to be at a low level.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2007)

This may not even be kingdom hearts 3, it was said in some interview just done.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's the KH3 trailer for y'all who haven't seen it yet:


Link removed


----------



## QuantumMischief (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry, 2008-2009 Wii, yes I am a believer KHIII will be on Wii, plus in a few years it is very possible that PS3 will lose FF exclusivity(main games at least) and most likely other Square games. Wii makes sense because the Wii has more of an audience for that type of game, I really don't think the devs will see graphics as THAT important.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm hearing that there's a secret battle against one of the Knights. Does anyone have any more info?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2007)

QuantumMischief said:


> Sorry, 2008-2009 Wii, yes I am a believer KHIII will be on Wii, plus in a few years it is very possible that PS3 will lose FF exclusivity(main games at least) and most likely other Square games. Wii makes sense because the Wii has more of an audience for that type of game, I really don't think the devs will see graphics as THAT important.



2008 - No, won't even be a trailer out. 2009 trailer, 2010-2011 will be a release date set, when who knows. As for Wii i doubt it. If anything it'll be on both, not exclusively on Wii.


----------



## Xell (Mar 31, 2007)

The.. Secret ending.. IS BAD ASS.. Wow.. It was pretty tough to tell what was going on though (since it was such fast paced battling).. But damn.. The music was awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 31, 2007)

This might be the highly rumored CGI movie for Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can find all the CG movies from KH and KH2?

And maybe some sprites or gif animations?


----------



## Zenou (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is a video of the Knight fight (gameplay):
Link removed

Jin: I've only made 1 gif so far:

Would you be interested in more?

Hmmm. I feel nice.

I am now taking gif requests for the KH2 secret extended movie. Please tell me the timeframe, what's happening, the size of the image, border or no border.


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, that ending was awesome now I really want KHIII


----------



## Seany (Mar 31, 2007)

Holy shit! XD
he took everyone out with a slice hahaha awesome.


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

what are the new keyblades


----------



## The Captain (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems that this might have occured during the period where Mickey was missing.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 1, 2007)

or there are some people saying this could be when he was younger and training cause he has the star seeker 
I don't know maybe they're right

I want it to be summer so square will reveal the new projects

and here are some websites I go to search free ringtone

img1


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

They need to make it again for US...I would <3 that!!


----------



## Woodrokiro (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't WAIT. And to think that the graphics are going to be that good....


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

it looks good.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Here is a video of the Knight fight (gameplay):
> this one
> 
> Jin: I've only made 1 gif so far:
> ...


Thanks for sharing out the youtube link!!


----------



## Athrum (Apr 2, 2007)

This is soooo strange, it's true that Nomura said that there wouldn't be any known characters from past Kh on KH3 but, he could be lying. We have a Roxxas look-alike, a dude who looks like a grown up Sora, especially when you see his blue eye, the bald guy is dressed like Xehanort's Heartless and....argh....i dont what to think anymore, the movie confused me as hell.


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2007)

ZABINA!!!!!





and my sig!


----------



## Pein (Apr 3, 2007)

I am pleased. I have my own FC now.
looks like its not a sequel but whole other game in the same universe


----------



## Rhyth (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG. Thanks for the links guys.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2007)

X-T said:


> This is soooo strange, it's true that Nomura said that there wouldn't be any known characters from past Kh on KH3 but, he could be lying. We have a Roxxas look-alike, a dude who looks like a grown up Sora, especially when you see his blue eye, the bald guy is dressed like Xehanort's Heartless and....argh....i dont what to think anymore, the movie confused me as hell.



He's lied before, more than once actually.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 3, 2007)

Didn't he say the blindfoled dude in the kh1 secret ending wasn't Riku.....


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2007)

lol thad be funny if he did


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

games is coming out sweet.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Didn't he say the blindfoled dude in the kh1 secret ending wasn't Riku.....



Yeah he did.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

Nomura is planning a all new series?



The cgi we were looking at are clues to the new series but once again it's not KH III. I guess we have two kingdom hearts games to look forward to.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2007)

The extra cutscenes in FM+ mention a war at Castle Oblivion where everyone had a Keyblade, so maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## Champloon (Apr 3, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Nomura is planning a all new series?
> 
> 
> 
> The cgi we were looking at are clues to the new series but once again it's not KH III. I guess we have two kingdom hearts games to look forward to.



So the new Kingdom Hearts is gonna have something to do with xenahort? Seems like the new game is gonna be about Xenahort's past then since that one guy looks so much like him. I hope Riku and Sora DO make an appearance


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

Riku and Sora probably won't be shown in this game.  I'll still shocked that none of that is part 3 but it makes sense because Sora isn't the main character.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 3, 2007)

Pretty sure they'll hint to him (Sora) though if it's the past.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 4, 2007)

*The Chasers*

I bet i know who the chasers are.  Somebody who are related to the nobody's of sora, kairi, and riku.  Sora=Roxas, Kairi=Namine and Riku=Zemnas.  I know they have to be related somehow


----------



## TreeofSephri (Apr 4, 2007)

Xemnas was Riku's nobody because Riku never lost his heart.  Riku lost his body and all that remained was his heart.  Anyway the person you are talking about is Xehanort's Heartless


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 4, 2007)

Ahhh.  I know that.  The = sign meant is the person with the heart meaning that the person after the = signis the nobdy.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 4, 2007)

Xenmas wasnt RIku's Nobody, he was Xehanort's Nobody.


----------



## dwabn (Apr 4, 2007)

This looks so sick!!!

but no one in this clip is sora, riku, roxas, etc.
The only person from KH i see is the guy whou takes off his helmet at the end is definitly a younger Xehanort if u look. Its definitely in the past.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 4, 2007)

i WAS getting tired of the cheesy dialong from donald and goofy.
if they're gonna remove those they should also ditch the whole disney act because the whole childish crap just put me off!
i mean come one! the fans are growing up and there should be more mature stuff. KH2 was so much easier than the first one(maybe because now im more experienced and all - which makes my point stronger).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> i WAS getting tired of the cheesy dialong from donald and goofy.
> if they're gonna remove those they should also ditch the whole disney act because the whole childish crap just put me off!
> i mean come one! the fans are growing up and there should be more mature stuff. KH2 was so much easier than the first one(maybe because now im more experienced and all - which makes my point stronger).



I couldn't disagree more. I like disney stuff in there, it actually add's the extra "Charm" the the series. Darkside of the story will never get that dark, it's for all ages and a fun game. What you want is asking to give Mario a gun, it just won't work


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with you crazy.  What he's asking for is to the change the whole element that makes Kingdom Hearts Kingdom Hearts.  The game you probably interested in is the new KH game that's coming out.  It probably won't have any disney characters besides Mickey so your good.  I'm more excited for KH 3 though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

^Yep, agree 100%.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 4, 2007)

It's going to be a pain in the ass waiting for KH3. >_<


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

^I checked out one of your blog posts and I think it's pretty good.  I know you've watched plenty of anime's so your expertise is well appreciated.


----------



## plox (Apr 4, 2007)

yes! a new Kingdom hearts game, i never played Kingdom hearts before cause i thought it was stupid but then  i got a $10 copy of KH 2 and i loved it


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I like disney stuff in there, it actually add's the extra "Charm" the the series. Darkside of the story will never get that dark, it's for all ages and a fun game. What you want is asking to give Mario a gun, it just won't work



ok fair enough.
Rant - unrevised and maybe makes no sense - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But excluding the whole mario with a gun analogy; the first game came out in 2002. i was 11 or so yrs back then, the game was aimed at my age group so i enjoyed it and it was at a moderate difficulty level. come kingdom hearts 2, ive had my 15th birthday and it comes out, the characters have grown up a bit and i would expect the game in it self to be aimed at the age of the fans of the last game (which have also grown up). i did like it but near the end when i came to play it in proud mode, i finish the game in less that 24 hours game play! AND i have ultima weapon! it seems a joke to me.
though i do understand its so that younger players wont have a hard time and having younger players will also bring home the cheese.

KH3 will probably come out in, lets say, 2008-2009. I will be working by then though i will still be a fan of the kingdom hearts series. many of the younger fans of KH2 will also be open to a wider range of games of harde diffulculty.




Ok, keep the disney cast and whatnot, but MAKE THE GAME HARDER AND LONGER


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

I do agree on making it a bit harder and maybe a bit longer, but the charm of disney should stay if you ask me. I do think the idea of a whole new series that there making about the knights is awesome but that's putting it to the side. As much as the logic of growing up with fans is nice, it'll never happen. My sister grew up with mario and now she's 26 and doesn't care to play mario but it's still the goofy guy who kills creatures by jumping on there head. But you'd expect it to change but it won't, it still catchs a wide audience. Same goes for Final Fantasy's, zelda's, and so on. 

I do see where you coming from but it won't happen. And i played kingdom hearts in 7th grade, then the second when i was either 17 or close to it *Forgot when it came out* So you know i would like them to be a bit darker but at the same time i can't see it being called kingdom hearts. That's why i think the new series about the knights *Just guessing it will be* is a good idea.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 4, 2007)

well if what'shisname's(forgot the creator's name) not lying about it all being about the 3 knights, removing donald and goofy WOULD remove the disney element since not having disney party members would see out of place imo


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

Homura is the creator's name and Mickey might be in it.  I doubt we won't see no disney character for the knights game.


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm playing Final Mix+ right now... I wonder how I'm going to be able to tell which abilities are which..


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 5, 2007)

2013?

Lawl!


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm. I'm a bit tired of seeing Goofy and Donald...though I wouldn't mind them being replaced by Mickey (and possibly someone else).



Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^I checked out one of your blog posts and I think it's pretty good.  I know you've watched plenty of anime's so your expertise is well appreciated.



Thanks for the comments.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

I want to see new Disney characters like Gargoyles*sorry for the spelling* and Darkwing Duck, Tail Spin.  There are so many.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Omg! Kingdom Hearts 3! I can't wait till' that game comes out... But 2013 is too long to wait. I have very short patients. And omg, do I have to buy a PS3 in order to play that game?  I only have a PS2 and oviously it's not for PS2 because the graphics are too good.


----------



## anticute (Apr 6, 2007)

It should actually be around 2010 but I don't give a f*ck I'm waiting after watching this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZK5oJiFeug[/YOUTUBE]

I ALMOST cried watching this!


----------



## Geno (Apr 6, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> It should actually be around 2010 but I don't give a f*ck I'm waiting after watching this video:
> 
> I ALMOST cried watching this!


That part in which that knight gets frozen, along with the music, it's sad.
This game looks awesome, I can never get tired watching that video.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 6, 2007)

whos played the end of KH2 mix? i saw it on youtube and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT SECRET BOSS IS CRAZY HARD


----------



## R3trograde (Apr 6, 2007)

If this game comes out in 2013 I will physically consume my foot, bones and all.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 6, 2007)

HOLEY MONKEY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez, i missed a HELLA LOT of stuff in my absence.... >_< OMG I MISSED SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shika-maru (Apr 6, 2007)

THis is going to be really cool! Also i dont think it will come out in 2013 since the other 2 were like only 2-3 years apart...


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2007)

Guys, just to give you sem brief detail on Final Mix+.. The new difficulty is extremily hard.. Normal Heartless can kill you in 2 - 3 hits.. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 6, 2007)

Xell said:


> Guys, just to give you sem brief detail on Final Mix+.. The new difficulty is extremily hard.. Normal Heartless can kill you in 2 - 3 hits.. It's fucking ridiculous.



i guess thats ultra realistic.

so basically you have to learn to be untoucheable... hows that possible with half the bosses? 

i bet you will have to grind till like lvl 20 as Roxas on those stairs just to beat the first boss


----------



## Shika-maru (Apr 6, 2007)

Man i saw the new final mix+ secret ending and looked at it for like 2 hours!Some people say this isn't true but i saw roxas!He is the one to get frozen.If you can't see then look at the hair eyes and face!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2007)

Shika-maru said:


> THis is going to be really cool! Also i dont think it will come out in 2013 since the other 2 were like only 2-3 years apart...



4 years apart mostly.


----------



## Key (Apr 6, 2007)

wtf is this? First people sayed that sora was not going to be apart of KHIII, now they say he is? Fuck this, this are all rumors and fake, quit with these fake news.


----------



## Shika-maru (Apr 6, 2007)

ok ty 4 years apart but the new secret ending is awesome.If you didn't notice that roxas is in it(the hair,eyes,and face.)


----------



## Champloon (Apr 7, 2007)

Xell said:


> Guys, just to give you sem brief detail on Final Mix+.. The new difficulty is extremily hard.. Normal Heartless can kill you in 2 - 3 hits.. It's fucking ridiculous.



Holy shit! Is it like MASTER NINJA MODE (ala Ninja Gaiden) hard? How are the boss battles?


----------



## crono220 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fuck, is that critical mode a bitch or what? Have any of ya scene the vids where you take on the entire 13th order, only now they are far more powered up...


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 7, 2007)

wasnt it confirmed that the videow isn't for kh3, but a new series in the same kindof universe? i saw it on IGN i think, or on this thread.


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2007)

4 years?

fucking DAMN IT!


----------



## Seany (Apr 7, 2007)

damn that trailer was awesome!!!


----------



## Shiron (Apr 7, 2007)

Lone Uchiha said:


> damn that trailer was awesome!!!


Definitely. 0_0

I can't wait for this game to come out now, after seeing it!  It seems like an excellent addition to the KH series to me.


----------



## Xell (Apr 7, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> i guess thats ultra realistic.
> 
> so basically you have to learn to be untoucheable... hows that possible with half the bosses?
> 
> i bet you will have to grind till like lvl 20 as Roxas on those stairs just to beat the first boss



I may actually need to do some grinding. It took me 7 tries to get past the 'protect the gate' part.



Champloon said:


> Holy shit! Is it like MASTER NINJA MODE (ala Ninja Gaiden) hard? How are the boss battles?



I haven't played Ninja Gaiden >_<

The first boss on Roxas was a close call for me. I was lucky that the second time it used the reaction command managed to kill it, otherwise I probably would have lost.

Axel was easy, but I think that's due to the ub3r Dual Keyblades!! ^_^

But the gate level where you have to hold off the Nobodies.. So damn hard. Here's a bit of advice if you play this game.. Stay away from the Samurai Nobodies.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 7, 2007)

whoa.

i would definitely buy a ps3 for this game, then again the ps3 dosn't have much good games.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 7, 2007)

dbcomix said:


> whoa.
> 
> i would definitely buy a ps3 for this game, then again the ps3 dosn't have much good games.


Same here. But then again, I don't believe the system that KH3 will be on has been announced yet, so you might not have to, depending on what it comes out on.


----------



## Gene (Apr 7, 2007)

Xell said:


> Guys, just to give you sem brief detail on Final Mix+.. The new difficulty is extremily hard.. Normal Heartless can kill you in 2 - 3 hits.. It's fucking ridiculous.


I know what you mean. I couldn't get past Mulan's world on the last difficulty option which I'm guessing is Very Hard mode. So I restarted my game on the 2nd difficulty option which I'm guessing is Normal. ><

Well at least they finally fixed it. I guess they heard about the complaints about KH2 being too easy.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 7, 2007)

Chaotic Melody said:


> Same here. But then again, I don't believe the system that KH3 will be on has been announced yet, so you might not have to, depending on what it comes out on.



a multiplaform would be a great choice indeed.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 7, 2007)

Gene said:


> I know what you mean. I couldn't get past Mulan's world on the last difficulty option which I'm guessing is Very Hard mode. So I restarted my game on the 2nd difficulty option which I'm guessing is Normal. ><
> 
> Well at least they finally fixed it. I guess they heard about the complaints about KH2 being too easy.


Yup, I'd rather the game be extremely challenging for me than be very easy, like KH II was. The challange makes the game all the more fun, and you feel like you've accomplised more after beatng a hard game than an easy game, after all.


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Nomura is planning a all new series?
> 
> 
> 
> The cgi we were looking at are clues to the new series but once again it's not KH III. I guess we have two kingdom hearts games to look forward to.




Kingdom Hearts II is going to be a new series? So does that mean they're going to ditch the Disney characters?!   Finally! It's about time they dissed all those damn childish characters!


----------



## stardust (Apr 8, 2007)

It wouldn't be Kingdom Hearts without the Disney characters. To me, it wouldn't have that same charm.

On another note, you know you're obsessed with Kingdom Hearts when you're considering buying KHII:FM, when you've a European PS2. >_>


----------



## tanukibeast (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't wait four years.


----------



## stardust (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll be twenty when it comes out! >_<
I used to hate when I read in random ps magazines 'Kingdom Hearts- out late '03!' then 'Kingdom Hearts- out early '04!' and on and on and on, and in the end I thought. '...It's never coming out.' But then it did. HUZZAH! And such.
But I don't think I can go through all the trauma again! *whimpers*


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2007)

Also another requirement if Tetsuya wants me to still love this game the ingame graphics of the game must be like the Bouncer.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 9, 2007)

OMFG!!!! 2013!!!! WTF?????? they better come out with a badass game that gets like 10/10 in every magizine


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

Argh. The Knight is hard. I'm lvl 99 on Critical Mode, can't beat him still.

I've tried to defeat (data) Roxas but I'm having issues there too. At least I can get him down to a few life bars.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Argh. The Knight is hard. I'm lvl 99 on Critical Mode, can't beat him still.
> 
> I've tried to defeat (data) Roxas but I'm having issues there too. At least I can get him down to a few life bars.



He's THAT HARD?  Maybe you should try increasing your defense and attack status.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah it's just the matter of learning his attack patterns. I pretty much can't get hit once or it's over. Critical Mode limits your max HP to 60. It's not too hard in the normal game. I had no problem beating the game and the final boss.

Roxas isn't that hard either. He has two keyblades and there's a chance you can take one and thus you have two, then you pwn him. Still can't finish him off though.

Limit Form is a godsend though. Whenever I'm on low HP I go into Limit Form and it resets my MP/HP to max, then I get off a few attacks in the form and revert back with full MP/HP.


----------



## Kai (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, the ES is horribly difficult.

This guy got him down to 1hp. Skilled.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgrpdDa2zxI&NR=1[/youtube]

The end was a shame.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

I think I'll try to take down all the data forms of the Org. XIII before putting more effort into ES. *shakes fist at Axel*

And I still haven't unlocked the new secret ending. I need to complete all worlds, wtf am I missing...
[EDIT] Hmm I think I have to beat ES.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 9, 2007)

Zeno said:


> I think I'll try to take down all the data forms of the Org. XIII before putting more effort into ES. *shakes fist at Axel*
> 
> And I still haven't unlocked the new secret ending. I need to complete all worlds, wtf am I missing...



Zeno do you have this equipts or know how to get them? 

Dark Vexen shield
Dark save the queen
Dark save the king
and the Lexaeus wand for Donald? O_O

I have seen this equipts on some YT vids but I wonder where you get them or how D:Btw they arent the official names just the names I gave them because of their darkish colors


----------



## Zenou (Apr 9, 2007)

Could you give me a video so I can see what they look like? Or if possible, the Japanese name.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 9, 2007)

K here around 57~1:00 you'll see Donald with Lexaeus...thingy O_o and Goofy with Light Vexen shield

I can't stop watching this OP for a new anime.  The dancing...

And here you see Donald's dark Save the queen and Dark Vexen shield (around 5 ~10)

I can't stop watching this OP for a new anime.  The dancing...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> So does that mean they're going to ditch the Disney characters?!   Finally! It's about time they dissed all those damn childish characters!



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????._,,-~~???????????~--,,_???????????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????????,,-~?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?~-,??????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????..,,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .??-,????????????????..
????????????????????????????????????............,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-,???????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????..,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,???????????????
??????????????????????????????????????,/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,|??????????????..
?????????????????????????????????????.,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,,-~;;|??????????????..
????????????????????????????????????__/ . -,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-?;;;;;;,???????????????..
??????????????????,,-,,_....__,,,,,,,--------~~~~~~??????????????? :,? . .-,,??~-,,_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-~??;;;;;;;;,???????????????..
????????????????.,-~?? : : : ?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . . . .??~-,,_ . . . . ,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?,;;;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????
???????????????.,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,?---,, (????~-,, ??~ . ~--,,???~-,, . . . . . . ,?;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????..
???????????????,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : /\, . . ??~,, . . .???~-, . . . . . . . . . _,,- . ,?;;;;;;_,--;????????????????
??????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . ?-, . . . ??~,, . . . .??-,, . . . .,,-???_,,_,?;;-~?? ,,-~ )???????????????..
??????????????,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?,,-~???~, . . . . ??-,, . . . .??-,, ,-? ,-??? . ,-?-? . . .-, .),?????????????????
?????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,,,---,,,,,,,__ : : : : : : : : : : : ?,?-, . . .??~-,, . . . ??~,,_ . . ??-,,( . . .,? . . . ) _,?,-?/????????????????.
?????????????..| : : : : : : : : : : :,,-~;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;~----,,,,__.|,--?-, . . . . .?-,,_ . . . -, . . -, .?- . ,-? . . ._, -~,-??????????????????
?????????????.|: : : : : : : : : ,,--??-~~--,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-, . .??~,, . . . .,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?, . .,,_,,-~???????????????????
?????????????..| : : : : : :,,-??? , , , , ,/ , , ,???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,? .??-, . . .??-,, . . . ? . . . . . . . . . . .?, .,?,;,???????????????????.
?????????????..?, : : : ,,-?? , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, . .??-,, . . -, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?,/;;;-,-,,_?????????????????
???????????????,,,-~?? , , , , , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , ??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, ??~-,,\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;-,,.??????????????..
????????????_,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;?, . . . .?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|;;,-??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,.?????????????
??????????,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,| , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~--?-,_ . . . ?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,???????????.
????????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~---??-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,????????..
??????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,??????~~----;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,_??????
???_,,,-~??? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-,, . . . . . . . . . . . . ,\-, , , , , , , , , ???~~-;;;,,,-~????;;;???-,????.
?.,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?| . . . . . . . . ,,-~?? , ,\ , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;\.............
-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~?, . . . ._,,-~?? , , , , , \ , , , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , ??-;;;;;;;;;;;,???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , / , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?,-?;;;|_,,,-?? , , , , , , , , , , \ , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , , , , ,??-;;;;;;;;???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , / , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ?, ???? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?, , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , ?-;;;;;;???.

By your logic, Sora, Riku, and all of them would be ditched to, and this would be Final Fantasy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 9, 2007)

Kai said:


> Yes, the ES is horribly difficult.
> 
> This guy got him down to 1hp. Skilled.
> 
> ...



Indeed watching that video was really hard, getting him to 1hp is hard enough ....let alone needing to beat him with a finisher. I am working on it myself. At level 61 right now, I was able to get a good 5 bars off of him.

I'm trying to get to level 100, but even though FM is different this is my 4th time through a Kh2 game making it a bit redundant to get to 100 again especially with the Critical Mode. heh


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 9, 2007)

Im still on Reverse Rebirth, but close to completing it and then moving onto to KH2 Final Mix.  I can't believe your HP is only at 60 in Critical Mode <.< that is gonna cause problems and seeing that guy take on ES just got me excited to take him on myself.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????._,,-~~???????????~--,,_???????????????????..
> ...




Sora Riku and the others are actually original characters so they can't be tossed away.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Apr 9, 2007)

Why would it be out in 2013 ?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 9, 2007)

-Bakkun- said:


> Why would it be out in 2013 ?



Because Square-Enix likes to be assholes.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Sora Riku and the others are actually original characters so they can't be tossed away.


Yes, but they're still owned by Disney, and thus if you were going to take all Disney characters out of the series, you'd be taking them out too. 

@-Bakkun-: Because the people who will make KH III are currently working on all the FF XIII games and have yet to do much with KH III because of that.


----------



## l)emonMarine (Apr 9, 2007)

I never even finished KH 2 after my friend spoiled the ending for me. After he did I didn't think it was worth the time. But I can't wait for this game.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Apr 9, 2007)

But where did Nomura himself say that it will come out in 2013 ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Sora Riku and the others are actually original characters so they can't be tossed away.



Owned by Disney, take out the Disney elements = 3 worlds and like, 6 characters in the entire game left.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

-Bakkun- said:


> But where did Nomura himself say that it will come out in 2013 ?



Nomura never said this.  People just figured it will come out by then.  This is 2007 and the next game comes out in 6 more years?  We might have a PS4 by then.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Owned by Disney, take out the Disney elements = 3 worlds and like, 6 characters in the entire game left.



For all we know the new series will revolve around one gigantic world. Also the next game may not have Sora, and Riku in it. Nomura said It was gonna be Xeanhort time to be in the spotlight and there might be new characters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2007)

That's a good thing since I would like to know about Xehanort's story and als seeing new characters kind of makes it feel fresh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> For all we know the new series will revolve around one gigantic world. Also the next game may not have Sora, and Riku in it. Nomura said It was gonna be Xeanhort time to be in the spotlight and there might be new characters.





..You didn't get what I meant exactly it seems....


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ..You didn't get what I meant exactly it seems....




I  get what you mean and If I'm correct It was Normura who was responsible for Sora and Riku's character not Disney.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> I  get what you mean and If I'm correct It was Normura who was responsible for Sora and Riku's character not Disney.



..Which, Disney owns.

He creates them, they can do anything they want with them.

case and point: put Sora and co in a cell phone game with S-E's approval.

Think of it like this: Ayami Kojima draws character for Castlevania, and she doesn't own the characters, Konami does.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ..Which, Disney owns.
> 
> He creates them, they can do anything they want with them.
> 
> ...



Oh, okay I get it.


----------



## stardust (Apr 9, 2007)

Sora and co may not be in it, but I still think that BHK II is Roxas in the secret ending.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 9, 2007)

^ I though it was confirmed that they were completely new characters O-o


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> Sora and co may not be in it, but I still think that BHK II is Roxas in the secret ending.



Which would be weird, because Roxas was created when Sora became a Heartless.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Which would be weird, because Roxas was created when Sora became a Heartless.



He could be an ancestor or probaly Roxas was sealed inside Sora for some reason when he was born and when Sora stabbed himself it allowed him to escape.


----------



## anticute (Apr 10, 2007)

So which is your favorite character in the secret ending? I liked the girl Aqua. 
And does everyone think KH will suck?  I think it's pretty interesting.


----------



## anticute (Apr 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> He could be an ancestor or probaly Roxas was sealed inside Sora for some reason when he was born and when Sora stabbed himself it allowed him to escape.



I agree. Maybe Sora is some sort of reincarnation of him. Or, maybe Sora, Riku, and Kairi are reincarnations of the knights? Btw the one that looks like Roxas name is Ven. I still don't understand how Xemnas' heartless was able to weild a keyblade.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 10, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> So which is your favorite character in the secret ending? I liked the girl Aqua.
> And does everyone think KH will suck?  I think it's pretty interesting.



The same, the blue haired girl.
I'm not sure what you mean by the second question, but even though KH2 was a bit on the unchallenging side not counting Critical mode in FM as that is a different game that is limited to Japan atm. I think if a Critical mode is just added to the core Kingdom Hearts 3 games I am sure it will rekindle a lot of those iffy fans of the direction the series is going and still attract the younger fanbase it has.....and with micro-transactions a KH3 FM won't really be needed...but don't quote me on that. heh

That's just me though, I personally liked Kh2 regardless....I had a lot of fun and the series has a lot of charm.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 10, 2007)

Just turn on 0 EXP and you'll find the game to be more challenging.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 10, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Just turn on 0 EXP and you'll find the game to be more challenging.



I wanted to hold on to my sanity, so I choice to turn that ability off.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Apr 10, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> So which is your favorite character in the secret ending? I liked the girl Aqua.
> And does everyone think KH will suck?  I think it's pretty interesting.


The bald man. He's pure evil  He's the only one that did something interesting in the trailer so that's probably why he left more impression on me than the others.


----------



## anticute (Apr 11, 2007)

That's info on the characters. I still think that Sora and the gang are reincarnations of the Soilders. Aqua is suppose to stand for _sea_, which is the meaning for Kairi. Ven stands for _sky_, that is the meaning for Sora, and the Enigmatic Soldier name probably means something like _earth_ for Riku's name. And when you kinda think about it, Aqua looks like an older version of Kairi with blue hair and Ven looks like Sora and Roxas at the same time. The Enigmatic Soldier reminds me of Riku because he acts like the leader of the group. They also seem to have mixed up the keyblades, Aqua with Mickey's Kingdom Key, Ven has Way To Dawn, Riku's keyblade, and the E.S. has Sora's Kingdom Key, thus making him the leader. 
Um, did I make any sense here?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

So far I am hating Critical Mode -.- I had Mickey come in on every boss fight so far because I lack strength and I chose Sword and Shield...BAH, I might just go back to Proud Mode, seeing that it is pretty simple to unlock both Secret Endings and I get to have a better stats to end with.


----------



## anticute (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucky dragon  Getting to play on critical mode...  I envy you!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you own the game Honey?


----------



## anticute (Apr 11, 2007)

FM+? Nope I don't.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> FM+? Nope I don't.



Your missing out on a sweet package then lol.  To be honest, I was excited to get into Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix after I beat REhain of Memories, but looking back now, I enjoyed playing REhain of Memories and want to replay it again because it was really cool with the cutscenes and everything.  

Hopefully, there will be a release in the US, because there is no additional voices on the new scenes so far.


----------



## anticute (Apr 11, 2007)

They should. I hate when others say KH suck.  Did you read my theory on the other page??


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> They should. I hate when others say KH suck.  Did you read my theory on the other page??



Yep, it's a good theory and the symbolism is all there in the Secret Ending and with the Main Characters.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's true, Nomura kinda sucks at keeping their backgrounds a secret  everyone knew Roxas was apart of Sora before the game even came out because of the Secret Movies.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone care to make a gif for me?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 11, 2007)

AkiRa said:


> Anyone care to make a gif for me?



What is it that you would like?


----------



## masterriku (Apr 11, 2007)

That guy whose eyes turned yellow at the end is he Xehanort


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

AkiRa said:


> Anyone care to make a gif for me?



 I love your sig and avatar.



Moondoggie said:


> What is it that you would like?



 Could you make me a gif of Aqua (the girl in the scret ending) too? That's if you have time.  I like your gif in your sig too.



masterriku said:


> That guy whose eyes turned yellow at the end is he Xehanort



Nope. Maybe he's related to Xehanort, did you notice that his hair is similar to his?


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Yep, it's a good theory and the symbolism is all there in the Secret Ending and with the Main Characters.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's true, Nomura kinda sucks at keeping their backgrounds a secret  everyone knew Roxas was apart of Sora before the game even came out because of the Secret Movies.



lol. I wasn't into KH much then everyone kept saying it was good and I felt left out sp played the game. I bought part one a long time ago. And I got REALLY into it so I got part 2 like maybe two months after it came out in the U.S. After I finished it (in 7 days and got really sick AS soon as I finished it, seriously as soon as I got to the part where Riku found Kairi's letter -_-) I was looking at some pictures. People had some pictures of Roxas before game came out and people were already giving him a name.They said that he reminded them of Sora so they were calling him Roas. Omg I had to lol real hard cause ppl were so close to finding out who he was before the character had orignally been released.
At least Nomura gives some clues so we won't be in the dark for long. I wonder what the text in japanese is saying. I already know what "Birth by sleep" means. 
  Do _you_ know what it means?


----------



## Homura (Apr 12, 2007)

I loved the secret trailer from Final Mix! I can't stop watching it! Though I keep wondering if the person who got frozen was Roxas (most likely it isn't him) I also heard it was a girl. o.o


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

Wait, what? Could you rephrase that a bit Karin?


----------



## Homura (Apr 12, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Wait, what? Could you rephrase that a bit Karin?



Lol, well when I was telling my friends about the trailer and they told me it wasn't Roxas who got frozen, it was actually some girl who looked like him. o.o


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 12, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Could you make me a gif of Aqua (the girl in the scret ending) too? That's if you have time.  I like your gif in your sig too.





Thank you very much.


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

W.T.F.?? 
That's a boy. I'm positive. When you watch the first secret movie you can tell the second solider we see is a female, which is the one with blue hair, Aqua. I already knew it was a girl because the way she walked. The hips were swaying. (plus the hips was more womanly)  As for the last solider,Ven, the one that looks like Roxas, walks like a boy. And you can tell this is a boy by looking at the lips and other facial features.


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Thank you very much.



You friggen rock.


----------



## Gene (Apr 12, 2007)

wtf they already have names

Where'd you get the name Ven from, HB?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 12, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> lol. I wasn't into KH much then everyone kept saying it was good and I felt left out sp played the game. I bought part one a long time ago. And I got REALLY into it so I got part 2 like maybe two months after it came out in the U.S. After I finished it (in 7 days and got really sick AS soon as I finished it, seriously as soon as I got to the part where Riku found Kairi's letter -_-) I was looking at some pictures. People had some pictures of Roxas before game came out and people were already giving him a name.They said that he reminded them of Sora so they were calling him Roas. Omg I had to lol real hard cause ppl were so close to finding out who he was before the character had orignally been released.
> At least Nomura gives some clues so we won't be in the dark for long. I wonder what the text in japanese is saying. I already know what "Birth by sleep" means.
> *Do you know what it means?*



Something around the lines of being born when a person goes to sleep when he or she is lost to darkness?


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

Gene said:


> wtf they already have names
> 
> Where'd you get the name Ven from, HB?



KH-Insider, that's like one of the best sites to get info at.  



dragonbattousai said:


> Something around the lines of being born when a person goes to sleep when he or she is lost to darkness?



Lol the answer is in my sig.


----------



## Gene (Apr 12, 2007)

The site doesn't say where they got the names from. >_>


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 12, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> What is it that you would like?


I'd like one of the bald bald guy please(it looks like he kicks ass) and the size as 500x150.


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah but they have their ways.  They have their ways. 
I like Aqua better than Kairi.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 12, 2007)

OMFG.
mickey mouse ruined that entire freakin trailer.

It's like...you get caught up in the action, and then wham. you see mickey's cartoony face on there..LMAO.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 12, 2007)

Im figuring the Enigmatic Soldier is Xehanort...They both have the same hairstyle, although Xehanort's is long and white, but hey, Nobody's get different changes to their hairstyles (Sora and Roxas for example) and both have that area of hair in the center sticking up.  Xehanort does have Aqua's Armor in his secret room and he says "It's been a while my friend."  

Nomura also said you learn a new secret about Xemnas upon the defeat of the Enigmatic Soldier, so I believe ES is Xehanort.


----------



## anticute (Apr 12, 2007)

kool-ka-lang said:


> OMFG.
> mickey mouse ruined that entire freakin trailer.
> 
> It's like...you get caught up in the action, and then wham. you see mickey's cartoony face on there..LMAO.



 Mickey was kinda looking cool though.  



dragonbattousai said:


> Im figuring the Enigmatic Soldier is Xehanort...They both have the same hairstyle, although Xehanort's is long and white, but hey, Nobody's get different changes to their hairstyles (Sora and Roxas for example) and both have that area of hair in the center sticking up.  Xehanort does have Aqua's Armor in his secret room and he says "It's been a while my friend."
> 
> Nomura also said you learn a new secret about Xemnas upon the defeat of the Enigmatic Soldier, so I believe ES is Xehanort.



Yeah maybe they have an connection. Also Xehanort had platinum(sp?) blode hair when he was working with Ansem The Wise. It's so confusing!


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 12, 2007)

AkiRa said:


> I'd like one of the bald bald guy please(it looks like he kicks ass) and the size as 500x150.



500x150?
That's way too big for a gif. heh
There's a 1mb limit on signatures.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn, I forgot about that. Well, make it as big as it can be(which probably isn't that much).


----------



## masterriku (Apr 12, 2007)

every time i look at Ven after his freeze can't help but think Aqua cast a freakin fire spell


----------



## Xell (Apr 12, 2007)

masterriku said:


> every time i look at Ven after his freeze can't help but think Aqua cast a freakin fire spell






Sure, let's burn the poor bastard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 13, 2007)

Xell said:


> Sure, let's burn the poor bastard.



..That pic you posted has given me a near totally perfect place of potential to post this ASCII, for the sake of God.
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????.._,,,___,,,---,,,_??????????????????????????????????????????
?????????,,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ; ;;;;;''~-,????????????????????????????????????????
???????..,-~';;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ; ; ; ; ; ;;;;;;''~-,??????????????????????????????????????..
??????..,-'; ;;;;;; ; ;;;;;;; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;;;;;;;''-,?????????????????????????????????????..
??????.,' ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ''-,,????????????????????????????????????..
??????,' ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; : : : ; ; : : ; ; ; ; ; : : : ',????????????????????????????????????.
?????..,' ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,- : : : : : : : : : : : : : : , ,,-~-,\-~''''''~-,,????????????????????????????????..
?????.(: :~-, ; ; ,-' : : : : : : : : : : : : ,,-' , , ,' ,'?'-,'|||||||||??,;;''-,???????????????????????????????..
?????..| : : : '-,-': : : : : : : : : : : : ,,-''', , , , |' -''?,' |'=''II||||||;;;;;''-,-------,,,,,,,,,,,_____??????????????????????
?????.,' : : : :?''-, : : : : : : :,,-~''? . . .'-,, , ,' . .-',-| . '-, ''''-,;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?'''~,-~~--,?????????????????.
?????.(, : : : : : :,''~--,,-~''? . . . . . . . . ''~, ,', . .,-' . . ', . .|;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-;;;;;;;;;;-,????????????????.
???????'''~-,,-~' . . . . . . . ._,,-~ . . . . . . . . . . . . . .| . ,';;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\????????????????
????????', . . . . . . . . .,,--~'''??')_,,--, . . . . . . . . | . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\???????????????
????????..|-, ,,_ . . ,-~'' . . ,,-~'' . . ,-'-, . . . . . . . ,' . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',??????????????..
???????...,-| .'-,, ,-~'' . ,,-~''? .,,-~''? .,-' . . . . . . . ,' . ,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,??????????????
?????...,-,~'';;| . .,''' . . . '' . .,,-~'' . .,,-~'_ . . . . ., . .,' . . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;~-,,;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,?????????????.
?????.,';;,';;;;;| .,' . '' ,, . . .'' . .,,-=''~''''?_,' -, . ., . . ,' . . .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,????????????..
?????.|;;;|;;;;;| . . . . . ,, . . . .'' . _,,-~''' ,-~ .'-, .', .,-',,_ . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,????????????
?????,';;;',;;;,-' . . . . . . .,, . . ,-''-,, . ,,-'' . . . . .,-'?, ,-' .?'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,???????????
?????|;;;;;',;,' . . . . . . . . . .,-';;;;;;;''~--, . . _,-'', , , / . . . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,,??????????
????...|;;;;;,-'' . . . . . . . . . ,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;| ?''? . .)~--~'-, . . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\?????????.
?????''-,;,' . . . . . . . . . .,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;', . . . ,' , , , , ,', . ',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,????????..
??????,' . . . . .,- . . .,-';;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;', . . .| , , , , , ,', . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,???????..
?????.,-| . . .,, . . .,-~'';;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . . .| , , , , , , ', |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,??????..
?????,' .', . . . . . .,'\;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . . | , , , , , , , '|;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',??????
????,-'/ . .'-, . . . . ,';;',;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;', . .', , , , , , , , |;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,?????
???..,';;', . . .''~-,,_,,- ',;|;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;', . .| , , , , , , , ',;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',.',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',????..
???,-';;;;', . . . . . . . . ',;|;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . .| , , , , , , , |;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,.'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',????.
??.,-';;;;;;;;-,, . . . . . . ./,';;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . .| , , , , , , , ',;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,.''-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,???..
??,';;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,, . . . .,';/;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;', . ', , , , , , , , ,|;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,???
~~--,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?''~-~';/;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . .| , , , , , , , ',;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\??...

Also I have KHIIFM+ laying around here, should I actually play it, or continue to play the Rocket Knight Adventure games, as I am currently doing?

Also, the ASCII doesn't come out perfect due to it's size ;_;


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 13, 2007)

Play it, Critical Mode will piss you off and make you lose your friends. <.<


----------



## anticute (Apr 13, 2007)

Man I would love to play in critical mode! I think Ven will get out of frizzagra, probably use heal or something.


----------



## Dralavant (Apr 13, 2007)

Is Kingdom hearts final mix+ out in English? God I hope so.


----------



## Gene (Apr 13, 2007)

This trailer better not trick me like Deep Dive did. ><


----------



## crono220 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hopefully the playablity in the next game could be like the trailer, that would truly be next-gen...


----------



## Sasukemaniac (Apr 13, 2007)

By 2013?????????????????????????? 
Until then we have a lot of boring hours without a good rpg like that.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

*pant pant pant* whew *clams down* ok i just saw the Kingdom hearts III box for the PS3... the image is below... i almost fainted when i saw it...

to my friends, sorry i havent been on lately... ive been kinda busy with stuff.... o_x yes yes yes, sounds like her eh? but, i am back and hopefully i can regualr again... >.<


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

i always thought that "Birth by Sleep" was when Kairi lost her heart, but then Sora gave his heart to Kairi which made him temporarily a heartless(which u played as) and then Namine and Roxas were born.... thats what i thought at least... -.-

and umm, i heard that Kingdom Heart II Final Mix+ might not come out in North America.... its a slim chance to get Kingdom Heart RE: CoM... but if u are really KH fan, ud buy the Japanese version and a converter(like what im gonna do if it doesnt come out in USA)...


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2007)

lol don't tell me you think that box thing is real?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

thats what i think.... ?


----------



## anticute (Apr 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> *pant pant pant* whew *clams down* ok i just saw the Kingdom hearts III box for the PS3... the image is below... i almost fainted when i saw it...
> 
> to my friends, sorry i havent been on lately... ive been kinda busy with stuff.... o_x yes yes yes, sounds like her eh? but, i am back and hopefully i can regualr again... >.<



O.O ..........   I LOVE YOU!!!!

Even if it's not real I like to stare at it and just imagine.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> *pant pant pant* whew *clams down* ok i just saw the Kingdom hearts III box for the PS3... the image is below... i almost fainted when i saw it...
> 
> to my friends, sorry i havent been on lately... ive been kinda busy with stuff.... o_x yes yes yes, sounds like her eh? but, i am back and hopefully i can regualr again... >.<



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????._,,-~~???????????~--,,_???????????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????????,,-~?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?~-,??????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????..,,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .??-,????????????????..
????????????????????????????????????............,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-,???????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????..,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,???????????????
??????????????????????????????????????,/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,|??????????????..
?????????????????????????????????????.,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,,-~;;|??????????????..
????????????????????????????????????__/ . -,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-?;;;;;;,???????????????..
??????????????????,,-,,_....__,,,,,,,--------~~~~~~??????????????? :,? . .-,,??~-,,_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-~??;;;;;;;;,???????????????..
????????????????.,-~?? : : : ?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . . . .??~-,,_ . . . . ,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?,;;;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????
???????????????.,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,?---,, (????~-,, ??~ . ~--,,???~-,, . . . . . . ,?;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????..
???????????????,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : /\, . . ??~,, . . .???~-, . . . . . . . . . _,,- . ,?;;;;;;_,--;????????????????
??????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . ?-, . . . ??~,, . . . .??-,, . . . .,,-???_,,_,?;;-~?? ,,-~ )???????????????..
??????????????,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?,,-~???~, . . . . ??-,, . . . .??-,, ,-? ,-??? . ,-?-? . . .-, .),?????????????????
?????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,,,---,,,,,,,__ : : : : : : : : : : : ?,?-, . . .??~-,, . . . ??~,,_ . . ??-,,( . . .,? . . . ) _,?,-?/????????????????.
?????????????..| : : : : : : : : : : :,,-~;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;~----,,,,__.|,--?-, . . . . .?-,,_ . . . -, . . -, .?- . ,-? . . ._, -~,-??????????????????
?????????????.|: : : : : : : : : ,,--??-~~--,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-, . .??~,, . . . .,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?, . .,,_,,-~???????????????????
?????????????..| : : : : : :,,-??? , , , , ,/ , , ,???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,? .??-, . . .??-,, . . . ? . . . . . . . . . . .?, .,?,;,???????????????????.
?????????????..?, : : : ,,-?? , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, . .??-,, . . -, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?,/;;;-,-,,_?????????????????
???????????????,,,-~?? , , , , , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , ??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, ??~-,,\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;-,,.??????????????..
????????????_,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;?, . . . .?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|;;,-??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,.?????????????
??????????,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,| , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~--?-,_ . . . ?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,???????????.
????????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~---??-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,????????..
??????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,??????~~----;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,_??????
???_,,,-~??? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-,, . . . . . . . . . . . . ,\-, , , , , , , , , ???~~-;;;,,,-~????;;;???-,????.
?.,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?| . . . . . . . . ,,-~?? , ,\ , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;\.............
-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~?, . . . ._,,-~?? , , , , , \ , , , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , ??-;;;;;;;;;;;,???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , / , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?,-?;;;|_,,,-?? , , , , , , , , , , \ , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , , , , ,??-;;;;;;;;???.

Welcome to fan created game covers, circa 1990.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> *pant pant pant* whew *clams down* ok i just saw the Kingdom hearts III box for the PS3... the image is below... i almost fainted when i saw it...
> 
> to my friends, sorry i havent been on lately... ive been kinda busy with stuff.... o_x yes yes yes, sounds like her eh? but, i am back and hopefully i can regualr again... >.<



....Fake as purple hair.....


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 14, 2007)

You should know it's fake because the next KH wont be part 3.  Nomura said it's a whole new game thus a new name. Damn I must of said this and posted the link with Nomura interview 5 times, and I'm still being ignored.


----------



## Gene (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow. That's obviously fake.


----------



## anticute (Apr 14, 2007)

Shut up!! Your ruining my excellent imagantion!

 *stares at it with wonder and amazement*


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

well, if it IS fake... oh well... i just like the thought of Kingdom Hearts III and it made me feel a WHOLE lot better when i did see it... and im not ignoring u Cyber Celebrity... i just missed a lot of pages and i havent gotten to read them all.... -.-


----------



## Zenou (Apr 14, 2007)

You fail. It's clearly fake. KH3 hasn't even been announed yet.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

riiiight!!!! i kinda forgot KHIII is a ways off... and why would there be a KHIII PS# box yet... x_o sorry, i lost my head and well got kinda excited over nothing... >.<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> well, if it IS fake



*Spoiler*: __ 




.????????????.|\????_______
.????????????.|::'-?_?-~"?:::::::::::::?"~-?,/|
.????????????.|:?-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/:,'|\
.????????????./:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,':,-';:|:\
.???????????../:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|:,';;|:|:::\
.???????????,':::_::::::::::::::_::::::::::::::::::::::::|
.???????????|:,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;';;-;,::::::::::::::::::|
.?????????..,~?|::|;;?-~----?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;';,::::::::::::::,'
.?????????./?-~"?_?-~--~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::,'
.????????,-~"--~"??'?""~---?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,':::::::::::::\-?~-,
.???????../:::-~-~---<?"??"~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',::::::::::,::|:',;',:?"~-?_
.???????/::::::"?"~~-,:|~~-?;;;'~~,------~,;/::::::::,-':::|::|;;|::::"?::?"""~--
.??????.?":::::::'-,-~-'::|:|?""?|;;,'\;;;?"~~"?:::::::/:::::::,';/::::::::::?-~":::::
.?????..,-':::::::::,-'?"_,/-'\~---'\;;;?-';;;;;;;?-~"|::::::,'::::::::::::::,-~"?::::::::::::
.????..?-'::::::::::?:"?/::\:::::\: ,_?:????: : :,'::::,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
.????./:::::::::,_??-~":::::\:::::\: :???"""~: : :/::?-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?-~"
.????/::::::::-~";,':::::::::::\:::::|:?'""""": : : /?-"/:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?-":::::::
.???./:::::::::::::::|::::::::::::::"-,:'---~-?__?-~'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?-~":::::::::::
.??../:::::::::::::::::|::::::::\:::::::::"~--------~~--?_:::::::::::::::?-~"?:::::::::::::::::




There is no IF it is fake..because it IS fake.

Seriously...my brain is bleeding. You can't see...ANY of the pixelation in the shitty cropping of the PS3 name, on the side bar, and overall rating image?



Not to mention, that's the blandest looking box art ever. Worse than the NES Megaman box arts.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

well sorry for getting cought up in the moment... i mean, when i saw it, i instantly believed it was real just cuz it had the KHIII thing on it...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, you my dear miss, are gullible.

If I has ANY photoshop skills, I'd crop some KH yaoi on the cover and call it KHIII.

Would you believe THAT would be real too?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Another way to tell it is fake is the box.  That isn't how the PS3 Boxes are setup in layout 

Anyways, Pissed off at FM+ again, this time, the Tron Motorcycle Mini-game that you have to play to go on with the story, but ITS 100x WORSE ON CRITICAL MODE!!!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

oh, right... the PS3 boxes are smaller than the PS2's... and hahahahaha...... so i guess u got the Japanese version then(since its not out in the US and might not...) is it fun?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 14, 2007)

Heh, got my first crown in FM.
It's amusing seeing Sora with a little crown on his head.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> oh, right... the PS3 boxes are smaller than the PS2's... and hahahahaha...... so i guess u got the Japanese version then(since its not out in the US and might not...) is it fun?



Very little new cutscenes at the moment.  The only new ones so far I've seen in the game is just the Orgs sitting on their thrones talking to one another and Xaldin throwing his spear at Axel, which cuts strands of Axel's hair.  Critical Mode is a bitch, that is all I can say about it...

REhain of Memories was fun, I beat both sides and it was a hell lot better than the GBA Version.  It had a lot more depth to it this time around.  Not to mention a new final form for Marluxia.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

what is ES? do the Chasers have different names?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

@ dragonbattousai: whoa, REoM is better?! well i kinda expected as much -.- so u must have a converter for ur PS2 as well right? how much does one of those go for? how much did u pay to import KHII FM+? and like does the converter change the characters voices into English, or just the text or both, or does it just allow u to play it on an American PS2? whats the name of the Chaser that has the cool big ass Keyblade that you actually fight in FM+?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> @ dragonbattousai: whoa, REoM is better?! well i kinda expected as much -.- so u must have a converter for ur PS2 as well right? how much does one of those go for? how much did u pay to import KHII FM+? and like does the converter change the characters voices into English, or just the text or both, or does it just allow u to play it on an American PS2? whats the name of the Chaser that has the cool big ass Keyblade that you actually fight in FM+?



Actually I have a Japanese PS2, never modded my US PS2.  I can get through Japanese games because I have a good sense of direction and can understand where to go next after watching a scene.  It cost me $89.30 to import on Play-Asia, but that is because I chose fast shipping so I could get it to my door on the day of its release.  

I don't believe there is a converter that converts Japanese to English.  The game has English Voice Acting for Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix because Nomura wants the Japanese Community to experience the voices from Disney's US Origin.  Everything including REoM is Japanese Voice Acted and the new scenes are silent, but you can unlock Theatre Mode when you beat the game and if you beat both games you get the new cutscenes voiced by the Japanese.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

so all the voices are in english then?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Just in Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix, not REhain of Memories.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

AWWWW AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! man do i want it now....


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

@ Moondoggie: can u make me an avi of Ven with his mask half broken off? its really cool i think... thanx if u do.. i mean if u have time or something.... -.-

i figured some people might like this pic... so here you go.. -^_^-


----------



## Rue (Apr 15, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> what is ES? do the Chasers have different names?





Honey Bunny said:


> That's info on the characters. I still think that Sora and the gang are reincarnations of the Soilders. Aqua is suppose to stand for _sea_, which is the meaning for Kairi. Ven stands for _sky_, that is the meaning for Sora, and the Enigmatic Soldier name probably means something like _earth_ for Riku's name. And when you kinda think about it, Aqua looks like an older version of Kairi with blue hair and Ven looks like Sora and Roxas at the same time. The Enigmatic Soldier reminds me of Riku because he acts like the leader of the group. They also seem to have mixed up the keyblades, Aqua with Mickey's Kingdom Key, Ven has Way To Dawn, Riku's keyblade, and the E.S. has Sora's Kingdom Key, thus making him the leader.
> Um, did I make any sense here?



There's my answer Oathkeeper. You should really look back at the old post.


----------



## Gene (Apr 15, 2007)

Those names (Aqua, Ven) still haven't been confirmed yet. I'll assume they're fanmade names until I see proof.


----------



## Rue (Apr 15, 2007)

Lets just assume that's their names, for now.


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2007)

The names Aqua and Ven came from the ES's dialogue before you fight him. So the names definitely exist; it's just assumed that they're the names of the other two knights.


----------



## Gene (Apr 15, 2007)

^Alright thanks. I haven't fought the ES yet so I didn't know.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 15, 2007)

KH III Is comin out in 2011?  Thats a bit far away no?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 15, 2007)

Not if you keep yourself busy. 

Since it seems like the other guy isn't going to do it, can anyone else make a gif of the old guy?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> @ Moondoggie: can u make me an avi of Ven with his mask half broken off? its really cool i think... thanx if u do.. i mean if u have time or something.... -.-



Here you go:







AkiRa said:


> Not if you keep yourself busy.
> 
> Since it seems like the other guy isn't going to do it, can anyone else make a gif of the old guy?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry Moondoggie.... my computer doesnt save flash or gifs... >.< it sux.... >.< so could you maybe like get me a photobucket like thing or something? thanx...


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> sorry Moondoggie.... my computer doesnt save flash or gifs... >.< it sux.... >.< so could you maybe like get me a photobucket like thing or something? thanx...




Not sure if this will work for you, but..


----------



## Kai (Apr 15, 2007)

What a drag. I guess Re: COM is useless to me. I was building enough patience to play it once again, since I just gave up on the horrible graphics of the GBA.

Will it ever come to the states?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

As of now, no. As of following S-E's track record of re-releases, no. Following S-E's bias of Japan, no.

Does that mean it won't happen? No, but if you deeply think it is for sure, stop doing drugs.


----------



## Michi (Apr 15, 2007)

Is there a possibility KH3 might come out on PS2? 'Cause.. the PS3 is so damn expensive and all. ._.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 15, 2007)

it might come out on a few platforms maybe(going by what i think) cuz theres the great power of the 360 even though it might not cuz its Microsoft.. but the ps3 and ps2 are good cuz KHIII might come out for both if were lucky maybe... im not to sure... just saying...


----------



## anticute (Apr 16, 2007)

I think by the time KH III comes out the PS3 will be a little more cheaper.


----------



## Gene (Apr 16, 2007)

IMO, it all depends on how well the PS3 does by the time KH3 is ready for release. I doubt they're going to put it on a console with crappy sales.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 17, 2007)

huh???? i think i missed something.... >.<


----------



## Gene (Apr 17, 2007)

^lol what?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

I beat Demyx last night on Critical Mode and was really really happy, because he is a pain in the ass no matter the difficulty...BUT THEN I GET KILLED ON THE PART WHERE YOU FIGHT WITH THE FF CHARACTERS AND HAD TO START BACK TO THE POINT WHERE YOU HAVE TO FIGHT DEMYX AND THIS TIME HE GOES ALL OUT AND I DIED 5 TIMES ON HIM.....I HATE CRITICAL MODE!!!!111


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 17, 2007)

I was fighting him today in the rematches, he appears to be very weak against fire like his dancing water. You might want to try that if you haven't beat him again yet.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

sounds good... i mean.. fire IS the opposite of water... -_- u guys r SOO lucky


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 18, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I was fighting him today in the rematches, he appears to be very weak against fire like his dancing water. You might want to try that if you haven't beat him again yet.



Thanks for the tip Moondoggie, but I was able to take him down thanks to Limit Form  

So ya, finally get to advance and now I am on the 1000 Heartless, which I learn can be the best place to level Limit Form.  Sadly, I keep dying because I get pummled down, but I know I can get through it.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 18, 2007)

I've seen videos of every XIII rematch and the ES beaten without taking damage. Jeez.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 18, 2007)

I dunno if any of you with Final Mix knew this, but you can easily level Master Form if you have the patients in the Cavern of Rememberance.  The first orb when you enter drops the Drive Orbs needed to level Master Form.  I already got it up to Lv 4, thought this might help.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 18, 2007)

Would anyone mind making me GIF.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

not to be mean or anything... but it looks like you could use a good one bad!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2007)

Dissing a avatar of Zero...yet having Roxas as a avatar?

I smell fail.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 18, 2007)

No he is right, this avy is bad and I need to change it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

A much crappier zero avy than the one you have is still >>>>>>>>> A roxas avy, was the point.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Dissing a avatar of Zero...yet having Roxas as a avatar?
> 
> I smell fail.



im not dissing Zero... but i just think he could use a BETTER sig and avi... and whats wrong with my Roxas avi?!



.:xAragonx:. said:


> No he is right, this avy is bad and I need to change it.



and yeah i do think so lol...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> and whats wrong with my Roxas avi?!



It's quite stock. Not to mention, you should just use the Gif Moondoggie made you.

That would be better to use.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 18, 2007)

BTW, how do make GIFs your your avatar

Everyone can commence flamming me now.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

i wouldnt want to flame u!! and i dont know about that one x_x

@Goofy Time: 
1: why do u think that?
2: i got some other good sig pics i like...


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 19, 2007)

dang... i remember someone saying that evil people in the FF/KH universes have like yellow eyes... but what i wanted to say was b\not all evil people in the FF/KH universes HAVE yellow eye(Zexion, num. 6/ Organization XIII for example) and also Roxas and Axel Demyx...


----------



## anticute (Apr 19, 2007)

Seems like everyone was having a good chat without me. T_T lol


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, good chat.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 20, 2007)

pretty much .... -.- but thats why u gotta be on here more often .... lol


----------



## crono220 (Apr 21, 2007)

does anyone have subbed video of the before and aftermath of the ES battle, I always wondered what he said, also are their voices included in that scene?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 21, 2007)

nope!  u cant get a translated version of the ES fight! and thee is NO voices before and after the fight.  oh well....


----------



## Gene (Apr 21, 2007)

How do you fight the ES guy in KH2FM+? I already beat the 5 organization guys and Xenmas(at the end of the game). Is there anything else I have to do? I'm in normal mode btw.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 21, 2007)

Defeat the five Organization XIII members in the Absent Silhouette battles. Defeat Xemnas and successfully complete the game. Then use the new portal in Disney Castle Hall of the CornerStone area to reach ES. that should just about do it.... -^_^-


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 21, 2007)

So, who should I ask to get a GIF.

BTW, the knight battle is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 21, 2007)

i saw it on youtube >< looks like the Zexion data battle looks tough too >.< and u should as Moondoggie....


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 22, 2007)

@Moondoggie - Hey could you make me a avatar size gif of the knight with the purple hair.

If possible could you start the Gif from the start of this scene



Right up to this scene



Thanks.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 22, 2007)

^It's stretching a bit in duration, but I can give it try.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 22, 2007)

that guy is almost asking u to move the world(not literally).... 

@ Moondoggie: could u make me an avi of Ven(frozen)? and/or of him with is mask on? thanx if u do -^_^-


----------



## anticute (Apr 22, 2007)

Why does everyone ay that Aqua has purple hair when she has blue hair? And they say that Aero has red hair when he has brown hair! -.-
Also Moondoggie there's something wrong with my Aqua siggy. :/


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 22, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Also Moondoggie there's something wrong with my Aqua siggy. :/



The file upload site Freeshare was down for a while, so your signature may have dissapeared. It's back up now.....if that's what you were speaking of.




Oathkeeper said:


> @ Moondoggie: could u make me an avi of Ven(frozen)? and/or of him with is mask on? thanx if u do -^_^-



Are you going to put it in your signature?

btw: You guys/gals can PM me for request to avoid sending the thread off topic. heh


----------



## anticute (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd like a ava of Aqua too but that's if your not too busy making others. Again another awesome sig you got.  Stewie is hella funny.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 22, 2007)

i was planning on using as my avi... -^_^-

and here is a funny Kingdom Hearts video i found today.... its called Kingdom Hearts on crack... i hope u enjoy it as much as i did -^_^-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVBzc54Ku40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anticute (Apr 22, 2007)

Oathkeeper you should watch Kingdom Hearts: The Stupid Files.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 23, 2007)

give me the link pl0x!!!!!1 -^_^- did u like the vid i dug up?


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

I've beat about half of the Org XIII data fights on Critical mode. The rest should come quickly, just need to focus on taking them down. Too busy playing Pokemon. D:


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 23, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> give me the link pl0x!!!!!1 -^_^- did u like the vid i dug up?



jackass

all from the work of one perpetually bored girl.


----------



## Buuhan1 (Apr 23, 2007)

What gets me is people are still stating Sora will be the main character in KHIII. Or be in it period.

Didn't Nomura say last year that KHII was the end of Sora and co.'s story and that KHIII will be without them?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 23, 2007)

He also said that KHII wouldn't be about Sora and that blinded dude on the KH Special Ending wasn't Riku...


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 23, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> What gets me is people are still stating Sora will be the main character in KHIII. Or be in it period.
> 
> Didn't Nomura say last year that KHII was the end of Sora and co.'s story and that KHIII will be without them?





If you check there there is a translated parts of and interview that came in a book that people who pre ordered KH2FM+ got.



> XIII. Lastly, has Sora's journey come to an end this time? Before you told us "I have the end of Kingdom Hearts in my head", but does this mean that Sora won't be there? There seem to be new developments with the Kingdom Hearts Series, so can you please tell us within the present limits any hints?
> 
> Without recalling too much about the mysteries and problems of the outline remaining for KH series thus far, *I don't think that Sora's journey is over.* If you get to see the ending of KHII I think you will be able to sense some new premonitions. About what I said about the "end" of KH, of course I won't be able to say anything about that yet, but if the numbering of KH were to go to "III", I doubt that Sora would have no relation to it. And even if I wrap up Kingdom Hearts, I don't think that Sora will be irrelevant.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 23, 2007)

hey... i was just browsing the new Kingdom Hearts Final Mix+ secret endings and stuff and came across a subbed version of it!!!!!!!!!!!!! here u go!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIsbRLGqMGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Athrum (Apr 23, 2007)

Mmm nice to see whats written, but it doesn't give out much..


----------



## dwabn (Apr 23, 2007)

yeha they r very vague wiht the kingdom hearts series in general especially with content and even release dates like with KH2s suprise release

i feel bad for the frozen guy tho... o and does any1 see his eyes move when hes lying in the girls arms or am i crazy?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah... sorry about that  i thought it would be a good idea to put it here anyways.... oh well -^_^- and YEAH!!! i did see Ven's(the guy r talkin about) eyes move the too!!!!!!!!!! and u R not crazy.... -.-


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 23, 2007)

X-T said:


> Mmm nice to see whats written, but it doesn't give out much..



In that case read the KH2 manga. It's all cannon even though you dont see some worlds. Imagine the game being the anime and we all know anime has fillers. I dont know if there is anyone translating it though D: I do know it shows the same (important) stuff and other things.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 24, 2007)

i dont follow about the what it means by what u r saying. >.< dang... i have also found a few things about the new trailer and something that i think might happen in the KHIII.... but im not to sure if i should post it here... >.< if anyone wants to see these pics i got, just say so >.< just cuz i dont really wanna upload em from my compu... its late and im tired >.<


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 24, 2007)

Oathkeeper sorry if im rude but...to who your talking to?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 24, 2007)

Maximum 7 are translating the manga, so far 1 volume 

Yeah i also saw Ven's eyes twich a bit, i tought he was dead at first tough, he loses one hand when he hits the cliff.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 24, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> @Moondoggie - Hey could you make me a avatar size gif of the knight with the purple hair.
> 
> If possible could you start the Gif from the start of this scene
> 
> ...







Oathkeeper said:


> that guy is almost asking u to move the world(not literally)....
> 
> @ Moondoggie: could u make me an avi of Ven(frozen)? and/or of him with is mask on? thanx if u do -^_^-








Honey Bunny said:


> I'd like a ava of Aqua too but that's if your not too busy making others. Again another awesome sig you got.  Stewie is hella funny.





100kbs


----------



## Gene (Apr 24, 2007)

Anybody know where I can find the translated dialogue when the ES talks to Sora?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 24, 2007)

Gene said:


> Anybody know where I can find the translated dialogue when the ES talks to Sora?



Before fight(Mors):

“Aqua… Ven… Keyblade… who are you? I can feel it… we have met before… it was when… No… it isn’t you… It isn’t you that I have chosen… Why is it not him… Xe… ha… nort… is that you? Xeha… nort… Xehanort!”

----

After fight(_Eliefinis_):

"I see. Your strength is… What I sensed in you is…"

----

Rematch:

"So you have returned, young Keyblade user. I have no further power to give you. All I have is my hatred towards Xehanort. Will you allow me to engrave that into your heart?"


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoa thanx for the awesome avi Moondoggie!!!!!!!!! u rock hard!!! -^_^- it looks really cool... but how come they arent in a circle like the others? just wondering... -^_^- and thats what ES really said? and young Sora didnt say anything... AT ALL?! dang... but uhh... how do u know that? do u have a vid u can put here for all of us to enjoy? -^_^- u rock again


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 24, 2007)

@ poor little ol' Moondoggie....  sorry to bother u so much with my requests... but... could u get me a cool sig gif of the US riding the wave of Keyblades and stuff? it really be great if u could... that is is u had the time  thanx if u do


----------



## Gene (Apr 24, 2007)

From the dialogue I'm guessing Xehanort was a keyblade master. Thanks, Moondoggie.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 24, 2007)

i could see where u would get that Gene.. but i dont think a Keyblade Wielder(especially for him) would be an apprentice of Ansem the Wise... i mean.. think about it... and i think ES was meaning Ven more than he was Xehanort.... i mean.. i guess ES hates Xehanort for some unknown reason... but i dont know that? >.< dang... but thats what i get from it >.<


----------



## anticute (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Moondoggie! Okay now I'm starting to think this will take apart in the past, maybe even explain how everything really started. Did anyone notice that ONLY the U.E.M. and Mickey have keychains on ther keyblades? 

 I wonder why...

Also maybe the E.S. confused Sora for Ven. Remember Roxas is apart of Sora so they sorta look alike.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 24, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Actually he loses the keyblade not a hand   Thats what I heard and the video seems to show o-o




Yeah i've watched it now and it's only the keyblade, but when a piece flies off to the scree it seems like a hand lol


----------



## anticute (Apr 24, 2007)

Btw X-T, you said that the blinded person on the skyscrapper in The World That Never Was is Riku. Tell me more. You've gotten my attention. *watches you like a hawk* O-O


----------



## Gene (Apr 24, 2007)

Ven = Sora's dad


----------



## anticute (Apr 24, 2007)

Well...that's not really different...
Nah couldn't be. Mickey is really old then. And I wonder what Sora's mom looks like. They should've showed her at least. And does Sora even have a last name?!


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Btw X-T, you said that the blinded person on the skyscrapper in The World That Never Was is Riku. Tell me more. You've gotten my attention. *watches you like a hawk* O-O



Isn't that the secret ending of KH1? O_O


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 25, 2007)

Gene said:


> Ven = Sora's dad



i guess u could see that... but id think more along the lines of Roxas' dad or something...?



Honey Bunny said:


> Well...that's not really different...
> Nah couldn't be. Mickey is really old then. And I wonder what Sora's mom looks like. They should've showed her at least. And does Sora even have a last name?!



well... it COULD be Mickey's dad or something? i mean, he does look a teeny weeny bit different... the Keyblade and the Outfit are big differences. like King Mickey only has the King's Key(his version of the Kingdom Key btw)... and good points.. and i have been wondering that myself... Sora, Riku, Kairi, Roxas, Hayner, Pence, and Olette dont have last names.... and i saw a video about how Roxas got his name...

R-O-X-A-S
-
S-O-R-A
=
X 

Roxas has Sora in it with and 'X' just like Xemnas is like Ansem with an extra 'X'... am i the only one to notice? -.-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 25, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> R-O-X-A-S
> -
> S-O-R-A
> =
> ...



..../ | | |. | .| .| ,--. ,-~~``-,----,_| | |,-` : :| | : | : : ,-~ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
....|\ | .\ .\ .\ /`./ . / ./ | / `~--_? ),,,,_::::`|/ / : :/ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : , : : : : , : : : : : : ,--, : : : : : : : :
....|/\ \ .\ .`/''|_-~?/_| `:::::::::::::::::::\;;;::\/ : / : : : : : : : : : :-----,,,__ : : :\ : : : :| : : : : , :/ :::| :---- : : : : :
.....\ \ `~-/ ?/ ?/`_` ?/_;;\::::::::::::::::::\;;;_\/ : : : : : ,,---------------,, : :`-,;;;/ |::::::|::::::::/ :/::::/ :::::: : :::::::
......\``~--\ | ? |/ ? /`?/-';;|::::::::::,--,::::::\/...\ :: :: : :`: : : : : : : :``--,``-,::::;;|;|:::::|::::::/ :/:::::::::,-` /::::,::::
.......`-`-,__| ?| ?/ ? (;;;;;(::::::::,::|_|___,-'.....|::::::: : : : : : : : : : :::|;:`-;;:|;;;|::/;|:::,~/:/ |::::,-`;/ /:::::::|::::
...........,-~,~\ ?'--'-, ???``-,,__|?`|__...........`-,::: : : : : : : : : : : ::/;/: /;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;??;;;;:::: : :;;/::::
...........\ |?....?-,, _``~-,,_ ? ? ? ?| ) :`-,...........`|:: : : : : : : : : : ::,/```::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;__;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
............`'..............?`~,__`-- ?_,/ : : :`~-__.....`-,::: : : : : : : :,-' : : : :/;;_,,,-----~~~~~'''....'''~~--_;;;;;;;;;;
................................|:::,?~? : : : : : :| : : `-,_/;\::: : : : ,-~'' : : : ,-`:;;;|...................................`|;;;;::::
.................................\:: : : : : : : : : :| : : : : ;;;|:::: : : : : : : : ,-`:::::;;|....................................|;;;;::::
....................................\: : : : : : : _, : : : : : :;|:::: : : : : : : /::: :::::/......................................|;;:;;:::
......................................`-,-------''''' : : : : :::::::|;;: : : : : : _ `---:::::/.......................................|;;;::;::
.........................................`-,;;;;----------~~```/:::: : : : : : ,-' : :::;;;|........................................|;;;;::::
............................................`-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;::|_,::::::,-' : : :::;;;;/.........................................\_:::::
.................................................`-,_;;;;;;;;;;|;;::::::::,-' : : : : ::::;;/..............................................`-,;
.....................................................`~---_/ ~~````` : : : : : ::::;;/...................................................'
........................................................,|?::: : : : : : : : : : ::;;;/......................................................
................................................__,-''':: : : : : : : : : : :::::;;;/.........................................................
.............................................../::::::: : : : : : : :::: : ::;;;;/............................................................
.........._,,-------,,__.....__..._---_--':: : : : : : : : : :::::::;;;;;/...............................................................
......../ ? ?`---- , ? ? ?`~-' : : : : : :\ : : : : : : : : :::;;;;;;;;;/?..................................................................
.......\_ ? ??~---` ? ? ?? | :: : : : : :| : : : : : : ::::;;;;,--~'''......................................................................
........\ ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ??????\::::::::::::::`-,: : : :::::;,-```.............................................................................
.........| ? ? ????????????????\:::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''''''...................................................................................
..........?????????????????????????........................................................................................

Considering the fact that people have mentioned that since *2005*, I wouldn't say you were the first to notice it.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

> R-O-X-A-S
> -
> S-O-R-A
> =
> ...



LAWL I cannot believe im witnessing this level of ignorance O_O


----------



## Athrum (Apr 25, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Btw X-T, you said that the blinded person on the skyscrapper in The World That Never Was is Riku. Tell me more. You've gotten my attention. *watches you like a hawk* O-O




Yeah urrrmmm, the special end of KH, you see tha guy with the blindfold over his eyes, and Nomura said that he wasnt Riku, tought it was him, you find that out in KHII.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 25, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> i guess u could see that... but id think more along the lines of Roxas' dad or something...?


that's impossible though, seen as Roxas didn't even exist until Sora became a Heartless at Hollow Bastion in KH I. remember, Roxas is just Sora's Nobody. thus, it's impossible for Roxas to have a dad.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 25, 2007)

well... sorry for me just now noticing that!!!! sheesh... now... i dont think Ven could be Sora's dad just cuz when they turn into heartless/nobodies.... they dont look exactally alike... even if it is his dad.. he doesnt look a thing like Sora...


----------



## Shiron (Apr 25, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> well... sorry for me just now noticing that!!!! sheesh... now... i dont think Ven could be Sora's dad just cuz when they turn into heartless/nobodies.... they dont look exactally alike... even if it is his dad.. he doesnt look a thing like Sora...


hmm... what i'm thinking is that Ven is Roxas... i'm not sure exactly how this would work out, though... perhaps Ven was a nobody. however, due to someone messing around with Kingdom Hearts, as Ansem the Wise did in KH II, the hearts reacted oddly and, because of them reacting to whatever the person who was messing to them did, Ven became one with a nearby Heartless and thus became a human baby, who would have no recollection of his life as Ven. the child that was formed by the combination of Ven and the heartless is Sora.

that works with the whole "birth by sleep" thing do. Sora came to be by Ven going to "sleep" deep within him.

or at least, that's the only reason i can think of that Ven would look so similar to Roxas, and not Sora, like he should if he was a relative of Sora's. i'm probably completely off base, but really, something like that is the only way i can think of that would explain Ven looking like Roxas (this being because he is in fact Roxas himself).

but we'll see, i suppose (whenever KH III comes out, that is).


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 25, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I can't wait for this game. But in 2013? Thats a hell of a along wait for this . Graphics will be insane hopefully too!




are u crazy graphics will be in the asylm by then but that is a long wait


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 25, 2007)

Endless Inferno said:


> hmm... what i'm thinking is that Ven is Roxas... i'm not sure exactly how this would work out, though... perhaps Ven was a nobody. however, due to someone messing around with Kingdom Hearts, as Ansem the Wise did in KH II, the hearts reacted oddly and, because of them reacting to whatever the person who was messing to them did, Ven became one with a nearby Heartless and thus became a human baby, who would have no recollection of his life as Ven. the child that was formed by the combination of Ven and the heartless is Sora.
> 
> that works with the whole "birth by sleep" thing do. Sora came to be by Ven going to "sleep" deep within him.
> 
> ...



good theory... let me branch off of it thought... i think Ven was an actual person(Chaser) then he got frozen by UEM and Aqua casted some kinda spell to make him go to sleep with in a young boy(Sora). and when Sora went into his deep sleep when Namine was putting his memories back.. ROxas was RE-born.... then in REoM(i think) Xemnas give the new 'Roxas' his name... he says 'Roxas is your new name' and is also said throughout the REoM game(by Axel of what i can remember as well).... what do u think?


----------



## Gene (Apr 25, 2007)

What do you mean Roxas was reborn? He was born when Sora became a heartless in the first game. He never existed until that point.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 25, 2007)

Gene said:


> What do you mean Roxas was reborn? He was born when Sora became a heartless in the first game. He never existed until that point.


well, of course this is all just speculation. but according to my theory:
- someone messes around with Kingdom Hearts, trying to break up the hearts.
- this causes the hearts to react weirdly, as they did in KH2.
- this ends up causing Ven, who is a nobody, to merge with a nearby heartless, which could be any heartless except his own heartless counterpart.
- this causes a human baby to form, who has no memory of the life of Ven or the heartless. this baby is who we currently know as Sora.

so, according to my theory, when Roxas was created in KH1, what really happened was Ven and the heartless that Kingdom Hearts caused him to broke up with broke apart. so, when Roxas was created, in reality it was Ven who ended up being recreated, although still with amnesia, due to him being seperated from the heartless he was merged with. thus, Roxas, or rather Ven, would be "reborn."


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 25, 2007)

> R-O-X-A-S
> -
> S-O-R-A
> =
> ...



Reminds me of 

T-O-B-I

O-B-I-T-O

add an O, symolizes an eye lost.


----------



## anticute (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL Super has a point. 

Also I wasn't here yesterday because...well lets just say, drugs are bad. 

And X-T I figured that was Riku when I saw the "Deep Dive" trailer. I didn't even know about Deep Dive and those other movies until I beat KH II. My computer was messed up so I didn't find out til later.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> 100kbs



Thanks.

How do you put this in your avatar.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 26, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> And X-T I figured that was Riku when I saw the "Deep Dive" trailer. I didn't even know about Deep Dive and those other movies until I beat KH II. My computer was messed up so I didn't find out til later.




mmmm ok 
But yeah, Nomura said that the blindfolded guy wasn't Riku, so we can't believe the things he says, he's been lying since FFVIII


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

X-T said:


> mmmm ok
> But yeah, Nomura said that the blindfolded guy wasn't Riku, so we can't believe the things he says, he's been lying since FFVIII



I think I have already said it in this topic, but just based on how he hyped KHII, I think anyone who has seen all of what was shown/said would realize he is so full of shit his eyes are running muddy.

*Magazine shows the first part of every world in KHII, minus the final world obviously*

"Thats just the tip of the iceberg"

Oh noes, the second, much shorter part of the worlds doesn't even reach halfway of what was shown as the first part of every world. So where is the iceberg?

If we go by what he said and what was shown, I think a better phrase from him would be "Thats the majority of the game, but not all of it".


----------



## anticute (Apr 26, 2007)

Goofy you change your avatar so much. 
Also I'm still high on the pills and I didn't really understand what you just said.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah he does... what pills?! what?! why r u high? drugs? illegal drugs?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

My avatar is like the wind, it changes motion often

You best not fuck with the wind missey, or you will be blown away....mwuahahah

Basically, what I mean, is Nomura is full of shit.


----------



## Gene (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Goofy. I was tricked with Deep Dive but I won't be tricked with this secret movie.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 26, 2007)

what do u mean "u wont be tricked" Gene?


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

Oathkeeper um... nvm... 

Anyways saying lies is Nomura main weapon >_>


----------



## lollipop (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like a long time ^^ ​


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

^^ Next to his wish-wash copy paste designs that is :3


----------



## Gene (Apr 26, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> what do u mean "u wont be tricked" Gene?


After watching Deep Dive I expected KH2 to be very dark and an exciting story. But then when I actually played KH2, lets just say it was disappointing. >_>


----------



## anticute (Apr 26, 2007)

Sora got my Sora siggy!


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> After watching Deep Dive I expected KH2 to be very dark and an exciting story. But then when I actually played KH2, lets just say it was disappointing. >_>



With Disney involved we wont see any blood anytime soon...ever D:


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> With Disney involved we wont see any blood anytime soon...ever D:



Port Royal had some blood. heh
But I understand what you mean.


----------



## Gene (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm ok with no blood. Just wish KH2 would have at least kept the dark theme that KH had. Well KH wasn't that dark, but it was still pretty dark imo. Hollow Bastion was scary when I first entered it. D:


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

Personally I thought Kingdom Hearts 2 was pretty dark when out of Disney Worlds like the World that Never Was and Twilight Town. I would say it was a bit more emotionally dark then anything else....with Roxas learning he's not really who is thought he was and so on.

I don't know I think KH's mix of heavy and light themes gives it charm.
That's just me though.

In the original Kingdom Hearts I thought Sora stabbing himself in Hollow Bastion was pretty dark till Donald started screaming "Sora!"....then it was funny.


----------



## Gene (Apr 26, 2007)

Idk. I didn't find the World That Never Was that dark. And Twilight Town was really light imo. xD

Yeah Sora stabbing himself with the keyblade was pretty sad.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 26, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Personally I thought Kingdom Hearts 2 was pretty dark when out of Disney Worlds like the World that Never Was and Twilight Town. I would say it was a bit more emotionally dark then anything else....with Roxas learning he's not really who is thought he was and so on.
> 
> I don't know I think KH's mix of heavy and light themes gives it charm.
> That's just me though.
> ...



i totally agree with u.... but i think if they could make KHIII a little more dark and less light.. i think for the plot line, it would be a lot better.. i just think that KHIII with the chasers and the past of Ansem... it would be good to make it darker...



Gene said:


> I'm ok with no blood. Just wish KH2 would have at least kept the dark theme that KH had. Well KH wasn't that dark, but it was still pretty dark imo. Hollow Bastion was scary when I first entered it. D:



yeah.. totally o.x



Honey Bunny said:


> Sora got my Sora siggy!



lol he did... he did steal it...


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> Idk. I didn't find the World That Never Was that dark. And Twilight Town was really light imo. xD
> 
> Yeah Sora stabbing himself with the keyblade was pretty sad.



Difference of opinion then. heh 
I guess we'll have to wait and see.......again.

@Oathkeeper: I too would like to see the series continue into a darker more serious tone displayed in the Knights trailer, but I think it's that Enix has to still consider their younger audience.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 26, 2007)

@ Moondoggie... uhh... isnt that the reason why they put a 10+ rating on KH II games? for mature audiences... i mean... yeah o.x why does the new KH FM+ Final Form Sora only have one Keyblade and u run and like i dont know... i only know from videos... if anyone has any more knowledge about the new KH II FM+ Final Form Sora, can u give it to me? >.< i happen to like watching Deep Dive a lot... btw...


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

^ Um? Final form with 1 keyblade? no just no maybe you got it confused with another form? wisdom? or maybe the new KH1 form?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 26, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> @ Moondoggie... uhh... isnt that the reason why they put a 10+ rating on KH II games? for mature audiences... i mean... yeah o.x why does the new KH FM+ Final Form Sora only have one Keyblade and u run and like i dont know... i only know from videos... if anyone has any more knowledge about the new KH II FM+ Final Form Sora, can u give it to me? >.< i happen to like watching Deep Dive a lot... btw...



They made it 10+ due to the Port Royal portion of the game(M Rating = Mature), and that was even edited for the American release. heh

Do you mean limit form? He only carries one keyblade because the original Sora from KH1 is known to only handle one keyblade. Limit Form makes Sora as close to KH1 Sora as possible.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 27, 2007)

limit? i thought i was told it was a new Final Form? oh well... i thought it was.. so they still have the same old silver Final Form in FM+ as they do in KHII? below is the 'limit form' that i thought was the new Final Form.. tell me if im right or wrong? >.<


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> limit? i thought i was told it was a new Final Form? oh well... i thought it was.. so they still have the same old silver Final Form in FM+ as they do in KHII? below is the 'limit form' that i thought was the new Final Form.. tell me if im right or wrong? >.<



Indeed that's Limit Form.
Final Form is still the same in FM+.
Limit Form has advantage and disadvantages though.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 27, 2007)

^Like you cant heal right? but when you use the special attacks each hit nets you some HP so it isnt all that bad... o-o


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> ^Like you cant heal right? but when you use the special attacks each hit nets you some HP so it isnt all that bad... o-o



Yeah, your right.
Though in some fights where you need to glide you need to revert.
And in order to use ragnarok you have to disable your shortcut to your potions to assign it to X. Also no double jump.

But like you said healing with each hit to the opponent helps a lot and it's a very powerful form with the plus of dodge roll.


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2007)

Another advantage is that you can use it even when your alone (Goofy and Donald aren't required to be there). Though I wish they kept in glide with Limit form especially since Sora could glide in KH. I just use limit form mostly just to heal myself nowadays because of that.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

^I would have to agree, it's a fun form, but I tend to either not use it or spam it with [SIZE=-1]Sonic Blade[/SIZE] + MP Rage in tough situations. heh

What I liked about FM+ is that with the 13th Mushroom Mini-Games all the forms could help out in their own way.


----------



## Creator (Apr 27, 2007)

Can i ask a simple question?

Is Kingdom hearst 2 and Kingdom hearts 2 Final mix, really that different? How different. Is the storyline different?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 27, 2007)

whoa... thanx a lot! -^_^- but im still beating KHII every time i end one.. i start another... im on normal moad and trying to level up to level 90 at least.. im 52 right now and im getting ready enter Twilight Town to go to The World That Never Was... i got Master and Valor Forms maxed out to where i cant level 'em up... im working on Wisdom now.. level 3 so far... yay.. am i doing good for this far into the game? just to let ya know... -^_^-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

Creator said:


> Can i ask a simple question?
> 
> Is Kingdom hearst 2 and Kingdom hearts 2 Final mix, really that different? How different. Is the storyline different?



In the sense of inclusions it's different.

But the new stuff of the story is all filler BS minus the hidden scene and maybe another extra one.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

Creator said:


> Can i ask a simple question?
> 
> Is Kingdom hearst 2 and Kingdom hearts 2 Final mix, really that different? How different. Is the storyline different?



I guess your asking is it worth the purchase after already buying KH2?
If your a fan, I'd say yes. It's a bundle with COM and FM two games in one.
The story is the same with FM, but with COM there are added boss fights, scenes, and abilities. FM has a lot of replay value to it with many more boss fights(All 13 Organization on 2 different levels) etc. There are added bonuses in many places. Also FM has a new difficultly level called critical that you might be interested in.



Oathkeeper said:


> whoa... thanx a lot! -^_^- but im still beating KHII every time i end one.. i start another... im on normal moad and trying to level up to level 90 at least.. im 52 right now and im getting ready enter Twilight Town to go to The World That Never Was... i got Master and Valor Forms maxed out to where i cant level 'em up... im working on Wisdom now.. level 3 so far... yay.. am i doing good for this far into the game? just to let ya know... -^_^-



From what I read you seem to be doing really well, I usually level up wisdom form in TWTNS fighting the Chibi Heartless.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 27, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> whoa... thanx a lot! -^_^- but im still beating KHII every time i end one.. i start another... im on normal moad and trying to level up to level 90 at least.. im 52 right now and im getting ready enter Twilight Town to go to The World That Never Was... i got Master and Valor Forms maxed out to where i cant level 'em up... im working on Wisdom now.. level 3 so far... yay.. am i doing good for this far into the game? just to let ya know... -^_^-



Wow thats awesome, I'm normally lv 41 when I get there and in critical  
I hate Lving xD Still I found out that I'm forever stuck in Xigbar if I dont lv some more


----------



## Creator (Apr 27, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> whoa... thanx a lot! -^_^- but im still beating KHII every time i end one.. i start another... im on normal moad and trying to level up to level 90 at least.. im 52 right now and im getting ready enter Twilight Town to go to The World That Never Was... i got Master and Valor Forms maxed out to where i cant level 'em up... im working on Wisdom now.. level 3 so far... yay.. am i doing good for this far into the game? just to let ya know... -^_^-



Nice. I actually beat Xigbar before i started to worry about the forms. I somehow got Master during the battle which was good. And thats what got me through. 




Moondoggie said:


> I guess your asking is it worth the purchase after already buying KH2?
> If your a fan, I'd say yes. It's a bundle with COM and FM two games in one.
> The story is the same with FM, but with COM there are added boss fights, scenes, and abilities. FM has a lot of replay value to it with many more boss fights(All 13 Organization on 2 different levels) etc. There are added bonuses in many places. Also FM has a new difficultly level called critical that you might be interested in.




Its like you read my mind. Thanks. Is by any chance coming to the Uk. If not i have to order it from the US.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

Creator said:


> Its like you read my mind. Thanks. Is by any chance coming to the Uk. If not i have to order it from the US.




Your welcome.
You'll need to order it from Japan actually. heh
It's only available there. FM+ has English dialogue with Japanese Subs and ReOM is Japanese dialogue with Japanese subs.....but most things are self explanatory, and you can use the FAQ of the original Com on gamefaqs to get the gist of things.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

You also need a JP PS2 or a modded system.

Moondoggie-dood, you forgot to tell him that, and thats the most important part!


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

When he said "If not i have to order it from the US" so naturally, I thought he might already have some type of swap disc or modded Playstation 2. Though I may be mistaken.


----------



## anticute (Apr 27, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Personally I thought Kingdom Hearts 2 was pretty dark when out of Disney Worlds like the World that Never Was and Twilight Town. I would say it was a bit more emotionally dark then anything else....with Roxas learning he's not really who is thought he was and so on.
> 
> I don't know I think KH's mix of heavy and light themes gives it charm.
> That's just me though.
> ...



I thought it was sad and dark at that part. But now that you mention it, that was pretty fun. 

Is it just me, but when Sora lost heart and the heartless got stronger and everything, didn't the game seem more darker? It was a little darker in The End Of The World. 

DAMN YOU SORA STEALING MY SIG LIKE THAT!


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> I thought it was sad and dark at that part. But now that you mention it, that was pretty fun.
> 
> Is it just me, but when Sora lost heart and the heartless got stronger and everything, didn't the game seem more darker? It was a little darker in The End Of The World.
> 
> DAMN YOU SORA STEALING MY SIG LIKE THAT!



I can see why you say that, after that scene the game got more into it's storyline again till the end. With Ansem* making his little darkness speeches. heh

When you say Sora, are you speaking of a member?


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 27, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> When you say Sora, are you speaking of a member?



I think she meant the dude that posted one page earlier...the one that has a sora avy and a exploding kitty...thing


----------



## anticute (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah that one! I have that Sora sig in mines but it's not working now, and I'm about to change it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 27, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> I think she meant the dude that posted one page earlier...the one that has a sora avy and a exploding kitty...thing



Oh I *See*, facinating. heh


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol he changed his siggy ....I miss the xploding kitty xD


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 27, 2007)

who did? who had an exploding kitty?



Moondoggie said:


> Yeah, your right.
> Though in some fights where you need to glide you need to revert.
> And in order to use ragnarok you have to disable your shortcut to your potions to assign it to X. Also no double jump.
> 
> But like you said healing with each hit to the opponent helps a lot and it's a very powerful form with the plus of dodge roll.



what is ragnarok? n u cant use double jump? and what shortcut options? what is 'X'?


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2007)

Are those serious questions?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 27, 2007)

uhh... id guess so.. why u ask?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 28, 2007)

I missed the exploding kitty, that's a shame. heh j/k

@Oathkeeper:

I'll bite,

1)Ragnarok:



2)No you cannot double jump in limit form, you jump just like Sora does in the beginning of KH2.

3)You know when to hit the button(L1) to make your command bar show your Magic and Potions you assigned?.....that your [SIZE=-1]shortcut command[/SIZE]s.

4).......The X button on your PS2 controller


----------



## Jink (Apr 28, 2007)

Didn't the creator of KH state that the secret video in Final Mix+ wasn't KH III but a KH with a totally different story line? Sort of like a prequel or some such shit like that.


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah he did. People still like calling it KHIII though.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

I wonder what name he will give to the new game... *expects corny tittle* yea xD


----------



## anticute (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd love it anyway.

So it's probably like Final Fantasy. You know like how they all have different names. Final Fantasy VII ; Final Fantasy X etc.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

Dont be angry  I'm just saying xD


----------



## crono220 (Apr 28, 2007)

umm... I already asked this question a few pages back, but does anyone have the translation of what the es was saying to sora before and after their fight... Also be sure to check out KHvids.net pretty spiffy vids of final mix II.


----------



## anticute (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh yeah crono, I believe Moondoogie put a post up about it somewhere. But Oathkeeper but a video up on like the next page or so with the translations.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 28, 2007)

crono220 said:


> umm... I already asked this question a few pages back, but does anyone have the translation of what the es was saying to sora before and after their fight... Also be sure to check out KHvids.net pretty spiffy vids of final mix II.



Here you go:

*Link*


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe we should talk about something... like what kind of new things we would like to see in KH3 like new magic or maybe a day and night thing where new heartless/*insert new evil monster here* would appear depending on the day.

I would personally like the KH1 Mp bar back. The new mp bar is horrible for people who uses alot of magic or that role is healing/protecting like Donald.


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2007)

- Less cutscenes. Seriously, KH2 had way too many. At least 1/3 of the game was probably cutscenes.
- Make magic more useful. Except for reflect and cure, the rest is pretty much crap.
- Less Disney more Final Fantasy. I'm expecting this one to happen since the series has pretty much used most of the major Disney movies already.
- The battle system needs to be redone. Take away the button mashing.
- Donald sucks. Make him stronger.
- Reaction command. Add other buttons other than triangle. Something similar to how GoW does it.
- Add puzzles


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

Gene said:


> - Less cutscenes. Seriously, KH2 had way too many. At least 1/3 of the game was probably cutscenes.
> -*1. Make magic more useful. Except for reflect and cure, the rest is pretty much crap.*
> - Less Disney more Final Fantasy. I'm expecting this one to happen since the series has pretty much used most of the major Disney movies already.
> - The battle system needs to be redone. Take away the button mashing.
> ...



1.I want Aeroga back D: maybe stopga too xD
2. KH1 dint have THIS problems...and now KH2 made Donald...no.. EVERY character lame and weak. I hope they learn to make other characters stronger like in KH1 and not give the whole power to Sora >_>
So in short I aprove of everything you said


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't have much trouble with Goofy, but Donald's defense can be really bad at times. A lot of the times in FM when I need to use his combination attack he would be KOed.


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> 1.I want Aeroga back D: maybe stopga too xD


I want Aeroga back too. I used it like in almost all my fights. xD Stopga was interesting, though the only time I used it seriously in a fight was with the Phantom guy in KH.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 28, 2007)

More cutscenes. It's a square and old school rpg staple, and I'm not at all fond of the fact that the entire industry is flocking at a more interactive, less story driven perspective. Sure, it's great, I'm not taking away from it, but that doesn't mean that every game made after the idea takes hold needs to drop its pants and bend over for it. 

Magic was brokenly useful in KHII. As easy as you might think the game was mashing X, it was a billion times simpler mashing the thundaga shortcut. It was mostly useless in one, save for aeroga, but not at all in two.

More disney, less final fantasy. As much as I love final antasy, discounting the disappointments over the past few years, disney is in every way a more fleshed out and deeper franchise with more story and character than FF will have for a long, long time to come. Fanservice is fine to a degree, and I enjoy the FF interaction as much as the next game, but the thing that kept KHII from being as good as KHI was very simply a lack of disney world mood setting as was present in One. Everything whimsical, fun, endearing, and awesome about the middle game in one was replaced with shiny weapon movements and less disney centric mood in two. And don't anyone dare say that final fantasy touches deeper or darker ground than disney has, unless you would like to be publicly known as a moron. Hell, peter pan alone hits deeper on so many different levels as to make the underlying philisophical depth of every ff made to date look like it was written by a six year old. Disney didn't write peter pan, but it is their title.

Keep the button mashing, but take everything a notch smaller, make it tighter, and more intense on a lower, more personal scale. A masher can work and be insanely difficult, it just has to be more personalized. Re: No more bajillion one-shottable trashy enemies.

Donald and goofy are the perfect support team. Every second string member does crap damage, so don't waste time making them cheating killing machines. Instead, improve the setup for their support abilities. In KH1 donald off of everything but max support for aeroga and cure, and goofy the same, and every mp ability but mp gift off was a lovely duo in the latter half. Not that you needed it, the game wasn't difficult.

More reaction commands, perhaps. But do not turn it into some lame ass ddr attack pattern arpg. GoW example is fine, but I'd go with RE4. The reaction shots in that caused a great deal more moment-intensity.

Puzzles would be fucking lovely.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 28, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Maybe we should talk about something... like what kind of new things we would like to see in KH3 like new magic or maybe a day and night thing where new heartless/*insert new evil monster here* would appear depending on the day.
> 
> I would personally like the KH1 Mp bar back. The new mp bar is horrible for people who uses alot of magic or that role is healing/protecting like Donald.



Some things I would like:
~ A way to control you partners manually for a given time.
~ Some more platforming would be nice.
~ Soft Reset
~ Even though tradition, maybe some type of lengthened Guard.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd like a more fleshed out gaurd/counter system as well. Hell, if they could implement style play, like dmc3, that would be a nice turn around.

If the controller had more butons, it'd be nice to have a better direction/command system for your teammates.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Some things I would like:
> ~ *A way to control you partners manually for a given time.*




Oh yea almost forgot that one  



> ~ Even though tradition, maybe some type of lengthened Guard.



I would like a guard that works like the one in TOS/Toa. But thats too good to be in the game :/


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey guys, it seems the Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ Ultimania may have been released early!? As ff13vids managed to read off a bit of it, and had this comment to say about the "New Project"


- The Following about the "New Project"

- It is not Kingdom Hearts III, but it is a Anecdote work! (Anecdote means a short story / biography that is interesting or amusing) Because I think Sora has a big role to fill! So let's draw other characters other then Sora for the following work now. (Does this mean Sora will have a new look?)

- I could do nothing but talk about "Birth of Sleep" also I want to explain what Mickey did in the World of Darkness, and also how he got his keyblade.

- I have a feeling I want to work on developing Roxas the most. It is interesting to draw in one year, the birth of him, and then next the disappearance of him

- I want to make this slightly different from the Kingdom Hearts series, and change the system a little.

- The Multi developing makes me want to put it on something else, without thinking. If we follow this idea, it would be hard to choose if to make it for the "PSP", "NDS" or the Cellular Phone.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

New KH + NDS + WI-FI = WIN


----------



## Kai (Apr 28, 2007)

An option I'd like to have would perhaps have something named "Gather", where the trio of fighters(Sora, Donald, Goofy) automatically group close together in their fighting stances, if they ever get seperated fighting various other opponents(which tends to happen alot throughout the game for me).

They should implement more platforming and RPG elements. KH2 was around 85% towards action afterall. 

Whatever, can't wait to explore the new abilities in the next installment.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 28, 2007)

id like an option to where u could change from Roxas to Sora and so on..,. iv think that would be cool!! and like it would be cool for KHIII if like u could change from ES, to Aqua, to Ven(if they r alive)... i dont know.. thinking maybe? o.O

current status:
Sora(normal) level 68
Valor- level 6(working on it)
Wisdom- level 4(working on it)
Master- level 7(MAX)
Final- 7(MAX)
high jump level 2(Valor 3)
quick run level 1(Wisdom 2)
ariel dodge level 3(Master MAX)
glide level 3(Final MAX)
almost in the castle of The World That Never Was
im i doin good? i could do synthesis but theres a lot!!! did poster duty in 29.79 seconds!!!!!


----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Your welcome.
> You'll need to order it from Japan actually. heh
> It's only available there. FM+ has English dialogue with Japanese Subs and ReOM is Japanese dialogue with Japanese subs.....but most things are self explanatory, and you can use the FAQ of the original Com on gamefaqs to get the gist of things.




Ummm....one problem. I dont know any japanese.   Will this never come to the US.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 28, 2007)

i knew that! but thats why i really want and wish it would come to the US and Europe! so we wouldnt be wondering about somethings...  but well we can wish... if not we will have to order the Japanese Final Mix+...


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

^ He was talking to moondoggie...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

posting this in here. Since this rumor has to do with Kingdom hearts ( well part of it )





> EGM Rumours Update, Bonk’s Return, Kingdom Hearts
> In the latest issue of EGM, Rumour has it that Hudson is hard at work on developing a brand new installment of the Bonk franchise for the Wii. Chances are this rumour could be true as Bonk’s Adventure on the Virtual Console has been a success and Hudson has had intentions to revive the character. Not to mention the fact that classics like NiGHTS and Crash Bandicoot are making a return, it seems possible that Bonk may return as well.
> 
> *Also another rumour has it that the next Kingdom Hearts title would be a spin off, but it would be released on a “hearty console”, which one could speculate to be the Wii*.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 29, 2007)

wow...um Spin off as maybe having teletubbies  world? (lawl) or teaming with shonen jump?? or or rated super M???? lawl just kidding...xD


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> Ummm....one problem. I dont know any japanese.   Will this never come to the US.



As of right now, we don't have any confirmation of a USA release unfortunately. Not sure Haley Joel Osment could still pull off a 14 year old Sora for REOM. heh... But Nomura has displayed some interest in releasing it here.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## anticute (Apr 29, 2007)

~.~ Jammin' out to the Kingdom Hearts Soundtrack.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 29, 2007)

I have one simple wish for Kingdom Hearts III: That it doesn't suck like KH: CoM and KHII did. Well, KHII was okay, but the difficulty was so easy that I beat it in a day, and the worlds were too linear and really offered no exploration. That's what I liked about KHI; it didn't hold your hand throughout the whole thing.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah but, in KHI most of the time u didnt know where the fuck to go... and at least KHII told u where u needed to be and stuff...

but.. like i hope they keep the FF characters in KHIII...


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 29, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> yeah but, in KHI most of the time u didnt know where the fuck to go... and at least KHII told u where u needed to be and stuff...
> 
> but.. like i hope they keep the FF characters in KHIII...



 Wow you were actually lost in KH1? I prefer KH1 over KH2 just because of the depth of the worlds and stuff. Just look at the biggest world in KH1....Hollow bastion right? that place is HUGE and look at the biggest one in KH2...um I think it was winnie the pooh story book or something


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 29, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> yeah but, in KHI most of the time u didnt know where the fuck to go...



...What fucking game did you play?



Oathkeeper said:


> and at least KHII told u where u needed to be and stuff...



Yeah...because keeping you on a literal straight path makes the game 'hard' to lose where you have to go.



Oathkeeper said:


> but.. like i hope they keep the FF characters in KHIII...



Considering nearly every original world has had a FF character appear in it except the last worlds in the games pretty much bangs that they will be in it in some again.

And maybe like KH I, be filler 60% of the time.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Apr 29, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Wow you were actually lost in KH1? I prefer KH1 over KH2 just because of the depth of the worlds and stuff. Just look at the biggest world in KH1....Hollow bastion right? that place is HUGE and look at the biggest one in KH2...um I think it was winnie the pooh story book or something



at points i was... o.O like in the Alice and Wonderland part.. it was hard to find those damn boxes and stuff... and Hollow Bastion was REALLY BIG!!! but id say the biggest from KHII was The World That Never Was... maybe...


----------



## crono220 (Apr 30, 2007)

In KH III or the next spinoff, I hope for more platforming abilites, deeper lvl system, and whole lot more of stuff which I will get at later...


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 30, 2007)

One thing people are saying that TOTALLY SUCKS is the gummi ship system. If you check it you'll see that its quite interesting and fun... only problem is that you need it to cross over other worlds and some people just don't like to waste time on that nonsense and say it completely sucks and dont give it a second chance.
 I personally like it and have made some awesome gummi designs but still I hope it doesn't return D: At least the part where it FORCES you to use it in order to pass to other worlds.


----------



## Rue (Apr 30, 2007)

The gummi ship wasn't that bad, btw does anyone know where the thread to change your name is at?


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 30, 2007)

Weird....I cant find it either...


----------



## Rue (Apr 30, 2007)

Well thats great.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 30, 2007)

I wasn't being sarcastic >_>


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 30, 2007)

Blood_Tears said:


> The gummi ship wasn't that bad, btw does anyone know where the thread to change your name is at?





MapleJelly said:


> Weird....I cant find it either...



It was moved to Anbu Central.

Here you go:

Older version

--

When not forced to use the Gummi Ship after finishing the game was fun in KH2 imo. Especially when the GS was powerful and fighting bosses. heh


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 30, 2007)

Moondoggie have you ever tried Level 3 of attack of the dreadnought? The one that seals twilight town? Now THATS what I call frustrating not because of the enemies or anything but the boss...now thats hard (well for me and I spend alot of time in Gummi) actually IDK if I was ever close to getting it killed...  Is there an easy way to kill it? O_O


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember beating Hunter-X once, and I can relate....it's hard.
If I remember correctly I equipped Auto-Regens, Auto-Life, and turned on auto-fire on so I could just hold the fire button and dodge. It all comes down to evasion and a Gummi with strong defense.

I hear the Drain Gummi can help a lot too.


----------



## anticute (May 1, 2007)

Someone gave me a neg rep for the soundtrack comment  Oh well anyways I thought about something weird. What if Nomura is implying SoraxRiku? I know it sounds crazy, and out of topic :sweat, but doesn't Sora seem femimine? And Sora is a girl name btw. Found that odd. 
But yeah the Gummiship did really suck in part 1. In part 2...eh..it's was okay I guess. Btw Oathkeeper how are you?


----------



## Judgemento (May 1, 2007)

Nomura implying  Sora x Riku? I dont think so  People lets be honest with ourself and don't let your inner fangirl or fanboy judge for you...The only thing Nomura might be implying is a tiny shounen ai between Axel and Roxas and I think that friendship obviously has a logical explanation


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 1, 2007)

Nah, there has been implications. In Chain of Memories one of the org. mentioned to sora that his most important person was there, or something like that, and clearly gave sora an "oh, you're gay" look when sora got really excited and the first thing that came out of his mouth was riku.

I'm not saying he's intending sora X riku, since I don't think so either, but there have been a couple of amusement moments that implicated the thought.


----------



## Judgemento (May 1, 2007)

Oh wow...so honest... lawl


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 1, 2007)

In any case, I wish that the fanart at least reflected a minimal 50/50 outlook on the subject. Yet, 723 pages into browsing da, the soraXriku yaoi count is at about 13,000, while any kh character and one of the opposite sex tops out at somewhere between none and three.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 1, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Someone gave me a neg rep for the soundtrack comment  Oh well anyways I thought about something weird. What if Nomura is implying SoraxRiku? I know it sounds crazy, and out of topic :sweat, but doesn't Sora seem femimine? And Sora is a girl name btw. Found that odd.
> But yeah the Gummiship did really suck in part 1. In part 2...eh..it's was okay I guess. Btw Oathkeeper how are you?



thats what i figured from KHII.. i mean he DID hond Riku's hand and cried... and all he did with Kairi was... hug her...  and i say the same bout the Gummi Ship thing


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> What if Nomura is implying SoraxRiku? I know it sounds crazy, and out of topic :sweat, but doesn't Sora seem femimine? And Sora is a girl name btw. Found that odd.



Spoiler: Every fucking male character Nomura designs has girly traits. Every. Single. One.

Kingdom Hearts is the highlight of them all.


----------



## ramen_hokage999 (May 1, 2007)

i cant wait i already completed I+II cant wait!


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 1, 2007)

who cant?! i mean for those who havent gotten KHII FM+... :


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 2, 2007)

Irvine was all man, GT. 

All man.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

huh? im lost o.O and uhh.. everyone check out my new sig! i added some stuff that you might wanna see


----------



## Bender (May 2, 2007)

Is it just me or does it seem like the Enigmatic soldier is Xenmas?


----------



## Shiron (May 2, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like the Enigmatic soldier is Xenmas?


um, pretty sure it's just you. based on what the ES said to Sora, it wouldn't make too much sense for him to be Xemnas, IMO.


----------



## Judgemento (May 2, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like the Enigmatic soldier is Xenmas?



Well there is a enigmatic soldier that looks like Xenahort not Xemnas (maybe you meant Xenahort?) only that it has black hair instead of white...


----------



## Athrum (May 2, 2007)

Well although it doesn't make sense that he is Xehanort he still looks like him, even with the same hairdo


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

his hair is brown.. and i dont think so... i forgot what ES said to Sora, can someone put what he said up here for me? -.-


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> i forgot what ES said to Sora, can someone put what he said up here for me? -.-



...Holy shit.....

You can't go look a few pages back for it?

I am at a loss of words at you....and that is not a good thing.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

well... i forgot which page and well.. ur negativity isnt what i need... -.- and you didnt answer what i asked so, why DID you post that to flame me?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

Flaming you would be directly calling you something, a specific name, or stating something to trigger you to reply in anger. Being at a loss of words by the sense of being an extremely lazy user =/= me calling you an asshole and the like. Not surprised you think it's flaming, as you are the same person who said KH and FF are the same series, and actually asked what the X button was a few pages back..

And quite bluntly I don't care what you need, why would I? I don't know you, and your posts have not garnered any sense of gaining respect from me, like some people here. Not saying you are a shitty user mind you. So putting words and claims into my mouth isn't the right thing to do. Not to mention more than a dozen of your posts in this topic have been off topic, which are as helpful as my comment.

But to show I am not posting to just add fuels to this flame of facepalm, here you go you lazy silly goat:

Taken from the Moondoggie or the mooooooons

Before fight(Mors):

“Aqua… Ven… Keyblade… who are you? I can feel it… we have met before… it was when… No… it isn’t you… It isn’t you that I have chosen… Why is it not him… Xe… ha… nort… is that you? Xeha… nort… Xehanort!”

----

After fight(Eliefinis):

"I see. Your strength is… What I sensed in you is…"

----

Rematch:

"So you have returned, young Keyblade user. I have no further power to give you. All I have is my hatred towards Xehanort. Will you allow me to engrave that into your heart?"


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

well... thanx.. i guess... >.<


----------



## Bender (May 2, 2007)

Feel free to bash me if you think my theory is wrong.




			
				Endless Inferno said:
			
		

> um, pretty sure it's just you. Based on what the ES said to Sora, it wouldn't make too much sense for him to be Xemnas, IMO.



No offense but you?re wrong that a mere flashback into the past and perhaps he was a figment of Sora?s imagination exactly like Aerith. Leon and Yuffie when Sora visited Traverse town in KH: COM. The knight was able to talk to him was because he resonated with his heart he wasn?t really alive but a mere memory. In other words, the leader of the knights is an illusion. 


No I'm sure of it because of it I know now that I'm not just imagining it. I'm pretty sure by now that looking at all of the scenes of KHII: Final Mix that Xenmas/Xeanhort is the Enigmatic Knight leader of the Chasers. By that I mean the leader of the knights Aqua, and Ven. Now, how can you explain the knight armor that is in the Omni Castle throne room where Xenmas is sitting? 

In case you don't understand I?m talking about here's the cut scene: 

An old friend 

I think that Xeanhort was created from Kingdom Hearts because in the Secret Ending trailer we see him rising to what looks like a copy of Kingdom Hearts and gives him a heart. I say this because of the anagram of his name "No heart" X *e* *a* *n* *h*o *r**t*  Because the leader of the knights didn't lose his heart and heartless didn't exist at this time he split the existence of the leader of the knights into another called Xeanhort and thus made him a nobody. But because he was a nobody he summoned Kingdom Hearts to give him a heart to turn him into a somebody (a real person).

My support for this statement is the fact that his eyes glow yellow as soon as he looks up at Kingdom Heart that could be seen as sign of the birth of Xeanhort.  I believe this to be true because if you look at the end of the trailer then you see a close up of the leader of the chasers the Enigmatic Knight; a possible foreshadowing of his fate. 


After the birth of Xeanhort the leader of the Chaser died perhaps after the death of both of his companions. When his business with the Chasers was over with the Old man of darkness casted Xeanhort away and probably sent him across the ocean or possibly

Another reason I think why this is possible is because of what the organization XIII member Xigbar said to Sora when he fights him in ?The World that Never WAS? 

?Sora! Roxas!

You really put the Organization in a pickle. I guess that must be why the Keyblade picked you. But man did it choose a dud this time. You don?t look like you?re half the heroes the others were.?

How could Xigbar have known this? Nomura-san said that in KH Secret ending that it took place in the past and telling from the trailer it was a long time ago way before KH and all of Ansem?s students were children back then so who could possibly have memories of this? It?s simple he listened in on his conversations like he said he did.

New Headquaters

Well those are my thoughts, not facts but thoughts.


----------



## anticute (May 2, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like the Enigmatic soldier is Xenmas?



This were I come in. 

It turns out that the E.S. is not Xemnas and he seems to have something against him. Theres a part in the game where Xemnas hacks into the computer at Ansem's lab and rewrites the data. He goes to a secret basement at the bottom of the lab. You notice it's all white at the bottom with doors that have bars on them. Xemnas opens a door and sits on a chair and activates something. While he sits there, it shows infront of him is one of the knights armor, it looks almost broken. Xigbar says that when Xemnas lost his memory and was still Xehanort, had appeared at Sunset Horizons, the place we see Sora at in CoM and were the knights battle took place. When he was there, the battle was already over. 

Xigbar also states that he hears Xemnas alwaystalking to someone and usually hears him saying "With the Room of Sleep, comes the Room of Awakening". That probably has to do with the meaning of "Birth by Sleep".

And maybe Xemnas was orginally a knight, maybe even related to the E.S.
The armor he was talking to was also blue. The E.S. has a red and gold armor. So that armor might have belonged to him, the old him, or maybe Aqua or Ven. I also notice that when he was Xehanort he had light blonde hair with hazel/gold eyes. The E.S. had brown hair with blue eyes that later turned hazel/gold. Perhaps the U.E.M has something to do with it.
And at the beginning of KH II, right after the Sanctuary/Passion OP, he says to Roxas, "You look just like him.", what if he was actually talking about Ven instead of Sora?
This new game is obviously going to take place in the past.

Also... Sora and Riku is the best couple in KH.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

flame me if u think my theory is lame or bogus...

theory #1:i think that Ven looks like Roxas cuz he was imprisoned in a young boys heart(Sora) by Kingdom Hearts opening. Ven wasnt born again as Roxas until Sora stabbed himself with the weird evel Keyblade or Riku's in KHI. in turn of saving Kairi form becoming a Heartless, he had to become the one thing he fought against, making Roxas. 

theory #2: the reason ES resembles Xehanort so much is cuz well, ES could be Xehanort before he was Ansem the Wise's apprentice. once again, the effect of the unpredictable hearts of Kingdom Hearts sent him into a amnesia state and turned his hair white. Ansem the Wise finds Xehanort and helps him. 

theory #3: the reason he thought Sora was Ven, cuz he felt the same presence from Sora, cuz Ven/Roxas is INSIDE Sora's heart. ES lost Aqua during Kingdom Hearts, she was probably imprisoned inside Kairi. i dont know, brainstorm!!!!!!!!!!!

and how come in the second trailer, i only see 3 Chasers, and not 4 like in the first one? Ven, ES, Aqua.... wheres the other one? who is the other one?


----------



## Bender (May 2, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> This were I come in.
> 
> It turns out that the E.S. is not Xemnas and he seems to have something against him.



Duh, It's like I said the E.S's nobody is Xeanhort whose nobody is Xenmas. 

E.S-----------------> Xeanhort(Nobody) later turned to somebody---------------> Xenmas(Nobody)

Wait are you against me?   What makes you think he has something against Xenmas when he hardly knows who he is when he wasn't even born during that time period?







			
				Honey Bunny said:
			
		

> The E.S. had brown hair with blue eyes that later turned hazel/gold. Perhaps the U.E.M has something to do with it.
> And at the beginning of KH II, right after the Sanctuary/Passion OP, he says to Roxas, "You look just like him.", what if he was actually talking about Ven instead of Sora?



Perhaps he was talking about both of them. After all during Roxas dreams It shows when Sora fought Xenmas.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> This were I come in.
> 
> It turns out that the E.S. is not Xemnas and he seems to have something against him. Theres a part in the game where Xemnas hacks into the computer at Ansem's lab and rewrites the data. He goes to a secret basement at the bottom of the lab. You notice it's all white at the bottom with doors that have bars on them. Xemnas opens a door and sits on a chair and activates something. While he sits there, it shows infront of him is one of the knights armor, it looks almost broken. Xigbar says that when Xemnas lost his memory and was still Xehanort, had appeared at Sunset Horizons, the place we see Sora at in CoM and were the knights battle took place. When he was there, the battle was already over.
> 
> ...



i always thought when i saw him going into the basement, it was Ansem the Wise and Xehanort. cuz i remember a a distinct conversation between Ansem the Wise and Xehanort. and from what i remember, the conversation going down to the basement was identical to the one in KHII. 

maybe Xemnas was talking to this one suit of armor.. or talking to himself...

it all sounds pretty likely from u.. im gonna have to go see that vid again to make sure im keeping my facts strait and seeing urs correct...


----------



## Judgemento (May 3, 2007)

> and how come in the second trailer, i only see 3 Chasers, and not 4 like in the first one? Ven, ES, Aqua.... wheres the other one? who is the other one?



That was the old dude.



> E.S-----------------> Xeanhort(Nobody) later turned to somebody---------------> Xenmas(Nobody)



Theres a problem with this. Nobodies dont have emotions right? Xemnas was a Nobody and through out the game he was...emotionless if he was really somebody he could at least have some emotion.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 3, 2007)

here are some videos concerning the topic....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO8vw-sACKY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhZ3JuCA3eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Theres a problem with this. Nobodies dont have emotions right? Xemnas was a Nobody and through out the game he was...emotionless if he was really somebody he could at least have some emotion.



Xenmas Isn't Xeanhort I mean they're one in the same but are diferent Xeanhort was the one who showed emotion not Xenmas. Xeanhort was the one who gained emotions thanks to the old man not his nobody.


----------



## anticute (May 3, 2007)

I have nothing against you C-Dog. 
But a nobody can have another nobody? Is that even possible? And when he was Xehanort he seemed to have some emotions.
Btw have any of you heard Passion Reversed? It might actually be a clue.


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> I have nothing against you C-Dog.
> But a nobody can have another nobody? Is that even possible? And when he was Xehanort he seemed to have some emotions.



Xeanhort was a nobody but the oldman gave him a heart so he was able to give birth to another one.


----------



## anticute (May 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ushx_UaSKsw[/YOUTUBE]


It's actually "I hate emotions", not "I hate motion".

Oh I see...that actually makes sense C-Dog, I never knew/thoughtof that.


----------



## Tenrow (May 3, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Feel free to bash me if you think my theory is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the thing is, although Xehanort stands for no heart, it actually stands for ANOTHER


----------



## crono220 (May 3, 2007)

From what I know...

-Blue hair woman: Aqua
-Blonded hair kid: Ven
-Black hair guy: Either it's Xehanort or ES (The guy sora fights)
-Old Man (who pwns the 3 knights)
-Black armored person (a clone of the old man???)


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 3, 2007)

Who's the pussy that gave me a neg rep for my opinion on KHII? Dumbass. 

I hated CoM too.  Good thing the remake is steadily approacing. That card battle system just SUCKED on the gameboy advance, IMO. Couldn't even beat Oogy-fucking-Boogy because my cards kept running out.


----------



## Creator (May 3, 2007)

I liked the card system. Oh and iBrows you got to try. Get combos and stuff. I finished the game fast and asked myself "Is that all?" Hehe.

I am currently replying KH2, waiting for the day KH3 is announced. I really want to play the game.


----------



## Calza (May 3, 2007)

You do know the remake still uses the card battle system...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 3, 2007)

whoa... Honey Bunny... that was a cool vid. was it really in english reversed? ti sounded cool too. i dont understand the parts, "i heard i was Ansem i heard i was Ansem" and "it was real"? and wasnt Namine supposed to be singing? cuz she kept saying "Yeah i was him" and "he was Ansem"????? im lost here >.< can u give me the link for that vid?


----------



## Judgemento (May 3, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Xeanhort was a nobody but the oldman gave him a heart so he was able to give birth to another one.



So  its like this?

Somebody (E.S) -> Nobody (Xenahort) -> + Heart somebody) Xenahort -> Xemnas/Heartless Ansem?


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 3, 2007)

i think thats what he means... but im not to entirely sure.. >.< 

so let me get this strait... Xemnas was a Chaser maybe, and ES could have been Xehanort's brother.... which one was Xemnas/or whoever in the first Kingdom Hearts II secret trailer?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 4, 2007)

Haha, the battle system sucked because you couldn't beat an easy boss?


----------



## anticute (May 4, 2007)

crono220 said:


> From what I know...
> 
> -Blue hair woman: Aqua
> -Blonded hair kid: Ven
> ...



The E.S. has brown hair! 



Oathkeeper said:


> whoa... Honey Bunny... that was a cool vid. was it really in english reversed? ti sounded cool too. i dont understand the parts, "i heard i was Ansem i heard i was Ansem" and "it was real"? and wasnt Namine supposed to be singing? cuz she kept saying "Yeah i was him" and "he was Ansem"????? im lost here >.< can u give me the link for that vid?



I think it's Sanctuary reversed. I believe it has to do with Riku's point of view. The Namine just says "And now you will sleep" the part where Sora is in the flower thing and goes to sleep, but this is the backwords version so he didn't go to sleep. Then Namine and Kairi together say "Wasn't it easy?" meaning wasn't it easy to be Ansem, or rather Xemnas heartless.



iBrows said:


> Who's the pussy that gave me a neg rep for my opinion on KHII? Dumbass.
> 
> I hated CoM too.  Good thing the remake is steadily approacing. That card battle system just SUCKED on the gameboy advance, IMO. Couldn't even beat Oogy-fucking-Boogy because my cards kept running out.



I got a neg too. Don't worry.


----------



## anticute (May 4, 2007)

Oh and another thing, Xehanort probably has few meanings.

1. No Heart
2. Another

See if you notice any others.

And we already know that Xemnas means Ansem X. Obviously Xemnas wanted to take Ansem's place as a leader and everything.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 4, 2007)

that chaser looked like sora, hmmm.
i'm looking forward to KHIII, is there a release date yet?


----------



## anticute (May 4, 2007)

Nope. I don't think it's going to be called Kingdom Hearts anymore since it's a new project.


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

The chaser look like Sora? What vid were you watching ?lol
He looks like roxas to me...though hes not XD


----------



## anticute (May 4, 2007)

lol I think he meant Roxas, Maple. Though Ven looks like both Sora and Roxas to me.


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

Honey Bunny Idk why we have different opinions on the same thing  You say E.S has brown hair and I say he has black, you say BHS looks like Sora/Roxas and I say he only looks like 100% Roxas... 

Maybe I'm going blind already(*has eye problems*) and cant see the video right xD


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 4, 2007)

> I liked the card system. Oh and iBrows you got to try. Get combos and stuff. I finished the game fast and asked myself "Is that all?" Hehe.



I guess it just wasn't for me. That and maybe I probably needed to level up a bit. Meh. 



> You do know the remake still uses the card battle system...



I didn't state otherwise. Chances are that it will be easier to control for me than on the gameboy advance, though...



> Haha, the battle system sucked because you couldn't beat an easy boss?



The fight was stupid. And so was the whole Organization XIII crap. I didn't like it. :/


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 4, 2007)

i actually like the fighting thing they used... >.<


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

I liked it too xD not fast or slow... Still I wish they included the other characters to participate in battle instead of calling them from cards.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 4, 2007)

eh, its good from time to time, so u dont have to worry about them dieing and u have to revive them... -.-


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

If they were included in the fight and someone die I wouldnt of healed them  Only Donald because he could just Heal after if the other character dies


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 4, 2007)

well.. i heal my party members... -.- what if Donald died and goofy died? then youd have to heal one... or equip one of them to revive shortly after death...

also:


Oathkeeper said:


> whoa... Honey Bunny... that was a cool vid. was it really in english reversed? ti sounded cool too. i dont understand the parts, "i heard i was Ansem i heard i was Ansem" and "it was real"? and wasnt Namine supposed to be singing? cuz she kept saying "Yeah i was him" and "he was Ansem"????? im lost here >.< can u give me the link for that vid?



who put this to my rep to the post above? :

>.< you use that in all of your posts stop that bullshit and find some new ones luna light

u gotta be some kinda dumb ass cuz my username is Oathkeeper and not Luna_Light ne more geez... thats retarded... >.< and exatally what do i do in every post whoever negged me?


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> well.. i heal my party members... -.- what if Donald died and goofy died? then youd have to heal one... or equip one of them to revive shortly after death...



Easy just revive Donald and then he will proceed to heal goofy. If the battle system they used were the same as KH1  

and about the rep...maybe She/he meant about your grammar?


----------



## anticute (May 5, 2007)

Maple he does have brown hair.


----------



## anticute (May 5, 2007)

As for Ven, he looks like Roxas but his hair looks a little darker when he had his helmet on. Look at Oathkeeper's ava.That's what I mean by he looks like Sora and Roxas, you would have thought he was Sora if his helmet didn't come off.


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

Oh I see... thanks =D He does have brown hair...  i'm getting blinder every day  xD


----------



## anticute (May 5, 2007)

It's okay, at least I didn't neg rep you like someone on here.


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

O_O Someone neg repped you again? I got neg rep but it was already prophesized...  I'll re-rep you though


----------



## anticute (May 5, 2007)

No I was just saying there's someone neg repping (I think I know who it is) for a stupid reason.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 5, 2007)

who is neg repping in this forum? i got negged for no reason at all.. and they didnt even say.... o_O why or who.... >.<

is it just me, or am i seeing a Sora-like-figure in Ven's eye when his helmet is broken(check my ava ^^) half off...? i dont know, what do you think?


----------



## Moondoggie (May 5, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> is it just me, or am i seeing a Sora-like-figure in Ven's eye when his helmet is broken(check my ava ^^) half off...? i dont know, what do you think?



I am fairly certain that's a reflection of "Aqua" looking up at him.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 5, 2007)

well... hehe... it looked like Sora kinda to me... >.< oh well... o_o


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

Hmm maybe we should talk about something  Btw thanks for the rep Oath 
How about we do like the organization?  Where we take our name rearrange them and add X.

Mine = Xilus
My sister's (attention whore she is <_<) = Ganexlica


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

DonaldX..


...Did I do it wrong?


;____;


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

no you have won the price...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

..The Price is Right?


----------



## Gene (May 5, 2007)

Nexas

Mines pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

lawl at the typo xD Prize* You have won the prize*

...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> lawl at the typo xD Prize* You have won the prize*
> 
> ...



The Price is Right>>> The Prize is Right.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 5, 2007)

i cant think of a good one.. >.m, are we supposed to do Kingdom Heats characters?


----------



## Judgemento (May 5, 2007)

Our RL names


----------



## Shiron (May 5, 2007)

Mixt
It's okay, I guess.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 6, 2007)

uhh.... i dont think i could make a good one outa my name... >.< or at least itd sound stupid, crappy, or bad... >.<


----------



## Judgemento (May 6, 2007)

Lol dont worry about that  I'm sure it beats  Goofy's Donaldx by far 

That sounded wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 6, 2007)

hahaha, ur right... Donaldx... O.o .. speachless... o.o


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 6, 2007)

THAT WAS BECAUSE I WAS DOING IT WRONG, OKAY?!?

;__;!


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 6, 2007)

its ok.. dont get angry with us... just funny..


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 6, 2007)

we need a new post here... >.<


----------



## Judgemento (May 6, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> its ok.. dont get angry with us... just funny..



He was just being funny not angry...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 6, 2007)

potato patato... i saw that he seemed angry... -_-


----------



## Judgemento (May 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> THAT WAS BECAUSE I WAS DOING IT WRONG, OKAY?!?
> 
> ;__;! <---- Look, check and answer...



Does that face that resembles a kitty be angry?


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 6, 2007)

OMG, guess what?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



ok, i talked my mom and i was able to persuade her into buying me Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ from Japan, imported. i just told her that it most likely wont come to the US and told her how much i LOVED the Square-Enix family, and Kingdom Hearts franchise, and she said maybe next week or later this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 im getting Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2007)

Um, is your PS2 modded though? Because if not, it won't be able to play it. Just making sure.


----------



## Judgemento (May 7, 2007)

Woah lucky Oathy ^^ I want to buy it but first I want to buy Pokemon D/DS/USB wi-fi thing and thats like 185$ xD So I cant get greedy...


----------



## Mojim (May 7, 2007)

I have the game, but dunno if I want to play it or not  Just want to check with you guys, does it have any english in it?


----------



## anticute (May 7, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Hmm maybe we should talk about something  Btw thanks for the rep Oath
> How about we do like the organization?  Where we take our name rearrange them and add X.
> 
> Mine = Xilus
> My sister's (attention whore she is <_<) = Ganexlica



Cute.  So your real name is Luis..... wait where do you live?  



Goofy Time said:


> DonaldX..
> 
> 
> ...Did I do it wrong?
> ...



lol Oh wow you just gave your name away.  



Gene said:


> Nexas
> 
> Mines pretty cool I guess.



Yours is the coolest.

It's friggen hard to do my name. My real name is Adrianna.

So I got: *Narinaxada* 

And I gave one to my cat: *Xemskoy* ( lol Smokey!)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> lol Oh wow you just gave your name away.



...Shhhhh!!

THEY WOULDN'T HAVE FIGURED IT OUT! ;____;~


----------



## Judgemento (May 7, 2007)

I live... *points at "Location"*



> And I gave one to my cat: Xemskoy ( lol Smokey!)



LOL I like this one


----------



## anticute (May 7, 2007)

"where you live?"

Goofy I think it was obvious. :amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> "where you live?"
> 
> Goofy I think it was obvious. :amazed



You only knew it was my name cause I already told you it was ._.

I can habeeb if I didn't tell you, you wouldn't have figured it out >:3


----------



## anticute (May 7, 2007)

Endless Inferno said:


> Mixt
> It's okay, I guess.



Tim!!


----------



## anticute (May 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You only knew it was my name cause I already told you it was ._.
> 
> I can habeeb if I didn't tell you, you wouldn't have figured it out >:3



 Actually I think I would have figured it out.


----------



## Judgemento (May 7, 2007)

There so much tension between you and goofy... its almost like you were fated to meet xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Perhaps so...Beyond that, I have no comment >____>;

Also, less off topic stuff before the party mods come in and shut down this party.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 7, 2007)

so... do i NEED anything for my new slim silver PS2 to play KHII FM+ and RE: CoM? do i really? itd be a total drag... o_o


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> so... do i NEED anything for my new slim silver PS2 to play KHII FM+ and RE: CoM? do i really? itd be a total drag... o_o


Yeah, You need to mod your PS2.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 7, 2007)

dang... how do i? how much would it cost? >.<


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

It depends on what kind of system.

Seeing as you don't have the Swap Magic discs, the things you need to bypass the region detection, it will be 30 bucks the minimum.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 7, 2007)

dang... oh well -_-
my name with 'X' added...

Danxyl(good no ^.^)
cat name: Roxeh(-^_^- and it comes again)

P.S. everyone check out my new sig. and i found this pic and decided to use it(the one of Sora with 'memories' on it) dont be mad. i ran out of letters too... like i got 990 or something... the max is like 1000 characters... >.< im gonna clear out my sig later and put more of my theories up that u can pm me about. or i just might update them every now and then...


----------



## anticute (May 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> There so much tension between you and goofy... its almost like you were fated to meet xD



SSSSSHHHHHH!!! Don't encourage him Hero!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> SSSSSHHHHHH!!! Don't encourage him Hero!



Too late, missus!

>:3


----------



## Judgemento (May 8, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> SSSSSHHHHHH!!! Don't encourage him Hero!



Lawl he just wants hugs and cookies...


----------



## anticute (May 8, 2007)

He wants more than hugs and cookies!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

XD No, I don't.

Well, maybe, but with the mood I have today; definitely not.


----------



## anticute (May 8, 2007)

!!!!!


----------



## Judgemento (May 8, 2007)

Honey bunny you sneaky girl  you just want more than tension... 

anyways anyone knows where to get some KH2 manga chapters? (translated) I only have up to 7 or 9 (not sure)


----------



## anticute (May 8, 2007)

KH-Insider?


----------



## Judgemento (May 8, 2007)

No nothing



> *For those of you that do not know, the next Kingdom Hearts game, according to a Nomura interview, is supposedly going to a handheld console.* I have added a poll to the site asking which one it should go to. Make sure to comment - *the PSP, DS, or Mobile Phones?* Have your voice heard!



Discuss  For me I hope its in the DS...the possibilities are endless with the wi-fi xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

Considering his team is doing a new PSP FF game, I would say KH would be on the DS.

Let's hope it isn't as dull as CoM.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 8, 2007)

i agree with u goofy... but id say itd be on the PSP cuz well.. better graphics and it also might add something to the fun? i dont know.. o_O

P.S. who in their right mind said:
You're annoying. Seriously. Just stfu.
to this post? WTF?! its a NEG REP!!! damn...


----------



## Athrum (May 8, 2007)

Maybe someone already said this but, i just noticed that the armour to wich Xenmas talks is a blue one, the same colour the one the girl uses, maybe its her armour..and that ES guy is Xehanort afterall


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 8, 2007)

well speculation... but yeah Xehanort... but why would 'Xehanort' have the armor of Aqua and NOT Ven? and i think we ALL new that.. no hard feelings though... -_-


----------



## Judgemento (May 9, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> well speculation... but yeah Xehanort... but why would 'Xehanort' have the armor of Aqua and NOT Ven? and i think we ALL new that.. no hard feelings though... -_-



Maybe he lost it?  

lol anyways he said there are 2 rooms which I forgot the names >_> maybe BHS's armor is in that other room?


----------



## anticute (May 9, 2007)

The E.S. armor is red and gold to me symbolizes earth. Ven means sky which is blue and Aqua meaning sea which is also blue. But maybe her armor will be a dark blue? 
I don't think the E.S. is really Xehanort but maybe their brothers or something, I don't really know.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

who really does? i mean... when Xemnas was walking to the room where the armor was, did anyone else see those rooms? i wonder what they were used for...? my guess would be to hold strong nobodies and/or heartless....what do you think... >.<


----------



## Scaythe (May 9, 2007)

I wrote a funny KH story its a series actually its called the pimpkey lol and my friends think its hillarious (I know its immature like alot of comedies so stfu before you talk (that was for critics)) 

Soon after the storm....Sora finds hiself in Traverse town...


Leon: They'll keep coming to you, so long as you weild the pimpkey
Sora: Bitc- ill smack you around!

*leon and sora fight* 

Sora: GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE
Leon: suck on my gun.....blade
Sora: im so dizzy *falling over*
Yuffie: your slipping leon!
Leon: I went easy on him.
(lol)

Sora then wakes up in a bed in a hotel room somewhere......
(lol)
Sora: im so glad your ok Kairi...
Yuffie: Kairi? Im the great ho yuffie!
Yuffie: I think you overdid him squeel
Leon: Thats squall....i mean leon!
Yuffie: Your the weilder of the pimpkey? your just a kid, no wonder your so nice to your ho's
Yuffie: you can use your pimpkey to smack the treasure boxes that the ho's stash open!
*a thing pops up in the room*
Yuffie: OH NO A COP RUN!

Will sora be arrested? find out next time on the pimpkey!


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

OMFG!!!!!!!!! that is SUCH a disgrace to the Kingdom Hearts series... my god that was just horrible and sad... plz dont EVER do any of those again... i almost went ballistic there... just so MUCH bad things and it really makes Kingdom Hearts look SOOOOO BAD cuz of it...


----------



## anticute (May 10, 2007)

Yeah those other doors were probably to lock away heartless and nobodies. Maybe they were using those for research?

 Not bad Scaythe, this one was a little more funnier than the one you sent me.


----------



## Judgemento (May 10, 2007)

scaythe that was awesome xD

@Oathkeeper: Calm down... next time either A) say it properly and nice  or B) say it through PM. I know its your opinion  but its only a joke... theres no need to say "OMGGGGGGGGGGGG THATS HORRIBLE" 

Honestly some people take this games too close to their hearts


----------



## anticute (May 10, 2007)

o.o It's close to my heart. Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Judgemento (May 10, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> o.o It's close to my heart. Is there a problem with that?



No because you dint freak out like oathy


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2007)

2013... is that solid proof??? <___<;; I know Tetsuya Nomura is working on another tittle right now.. so yeah...


----------



## Moondoggie (May 10, 2007)

shoko86 said:


> 2013... is that solid proof??? <___<;; I know Tetsuya Nomura is working on another tittle right now.. so yeah...



It's just a estimate that takes into consideration that Nomura is finishing up other projects.


----------



## anticute (May 10, 2007)

I still say around 2010. Moondoggie you must love that L ava.


----------



## Athrum (May 10, 2007)

Yeah the KH team is working on Final Fantasy Versus XIII right now...


----------



## Moondoggie (May 10, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Moondoggie you must love that L ava.



Heh, I suppose you could say that. 


I often wonder how similar Versus will be to Kingdom Heart. Hopefully they take the good and enhance that with the new Hardware.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 10, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> scaythe that was awesome xD
> 
> @Oathkeeper: Calm down... next time either A) say it properly and nice  or B) say it through PM. I know its your opinion  but its only a joke... theres no need to say "OMGGGGGGGGGGGG THATS HORRIBLE"
> 
> Honestly some people take this games too close to their hearts



well... i take it VERY close to my heart and with some things like that really ticks me off....  well... im sorry i OVER reacted.. but to be honest... that guy is a REAL menace to this form... hes like a spammer... 



Moondoggie said:


> Heh, I suppose you could say that.
> 
> 
> I often wonder how similar Versus will be to Kingdom Heart. Hopefully they take the good and enhance that with the new Hardware.



i hope it has SOME Kingdom Hearts stuff in it... itd be great...


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2007)

What do you mean by some KH stuff?


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 10, 2007)

well... its kinda up to ur imagination now isnt it?


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2007)

That doesn't really explain anything. >.>

I'm asking what _you_ meant by that phrase.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 10, 2007)

and i said that it can be anything u can comprehend... got it memorized?


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2007)

o_o

Nevermind............ >_>


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 10, 2007)

if u want....


----------



## Judgemento (May 11, 2007)

Oathy probably meant the active battle system?


----------



## anticute (May 11, 2007)

lol vut's going on? o.o


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 11, 2007)

im saying i COULD be the active battle system.. or anything u think u want it to be.. does anyone follow me yet?


----------



## Judgemento (May 11, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> im saying *i COULD be the active battle system.. or anything u think u want it to be.. does anyone follow me yet?*



oh yes I follow you


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 11, 2007)

w00t w00t!!!!!!!!! give Hero's Card the grand prize!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! way to go... ^.^


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 12, 2007)

ok.. lets get down to business... for starters... dont let this thread go down!!!!! weeee....


----------



## Judgemento (May 12, 2007)

No spamming either 

Found this...



> Hey everyone! While the next Kingdom Hearts game will not be officially announced untill the Tokyo Game Show (read below), Square Enix still made mention of it through its closed theater, by featuring a very short teaser trailer. Thanks to Tomo at KHN for this info!
> 
> Famitsu Says:
> In addition, the new information on the surprise continues. The image of a new project of "Kingdom Hearts" was thrown onto the screen. The scene where the armored soldier who fights in the arena of warfare in 3-D graphics, which felt beautiful. Then the words appeared in English, "New information was scheduled to be announced in Tokyo Game Show 2007" was displayed at the end, although, it was a short image.
> ...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 12, 2007)

oh yeah.. i just read that earlier today... o.x


----------



## anticute (May 13, 2007)

Damn you japanese and your brilliant creations!

I still say around 2010 though, Oath. It didn't take Square Enix that long to do part 2 right?


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 13, 2007)

it took like 5(or so) years...  ... i mean... KHI came out in like 2000-2001 right? and KHII came out in like 2006 i think... and i just noticed this.. in KHII when u seal up a world key hole, like the place that Sora goes to to seal it up looks a lot like the Crossroads in the teaser trailers... and also... when is E3 and Tokyo Game Show? i need to know cuz well.. TGS is about our last hopw IF KHII FM+ is coming to the US and Europe... we might even see something at E3... but thats why i need to know... i dont really wanna have to learn those HARD japanese characters to make sure i dont make Sora do something bad(like Negative Combo in KHII)... *sigh* if not.. ill import it....


----------



## Judgemento (May 13, 2007)

Oathy im sorry but I got lost in this... beautifull wall of text...



> i dont really wanna have to learn those HARD japanese characters to make sure i dont make Sora do something bad(like Negative Combo in KHII)... *sigh* if not.. ill import it....
> __________________



???


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 13, 2007)

hehe.. sorry... i some times do that.. o.x ...


----------



## Athrum (May 13, 2007)

I highly doubt it will come out in Europe and US


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 13, 2007)

well.. they will say for sure at TGS or maybe even E3....


----------



## Athrum (May 13, 2007)

MMm it's been confirmed at Square party 2007 that FFXIII is a Ps3 exclusive , unfortunately no KH news


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 13, 2007)

sure FF news is important... but i really wanna hear more about Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ and Kingdom Hearts III...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 14, 2007)

> Hey everyone! Thanks to Gamefaqs TheWertle and Xaldin we have another excellent interview that goes over hoards of information, along with a confirmation of the Enigmatic Soldier, who's name is officially Terra. The interview contains a lot of information from Nomura himself, so, enjoy!
> 
> Scenario Mysteries Interview
> 
> ...



that was straight from the KHInsider home page!!!!


----------



## Judgemento (May 14, 2007)

> In the additional event "Farwell to a Friend", there's a scene where Axel tells Roxas "You really do have a heart, don't you". What is the actual case here?
> Nomura: In this scene, it ends bringing up more mysteries about Roxas, so for the answer, maybe take care to follow your hunches well, it's also related to Xehanort's memories, but I can't give any specifics now.



Judging by this we can say that Ven may be the complete form of Roxas... and then something happend forcing "Ven" to get out of his body and inhabit Sora's body as another being (nobody)


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 14, 2007)

sounds about right...


----------



## Shiron (May 14, 2007)

Hmm, nice interview. Thanks for posting it. Although, there was one thing that confused me in it...


> Please confirm some things about Castle Oblivion. In KHII FM\'s additional event \"The Truth about the Chamber of Sleep\", you can gather from Xigbar and Zexion\'s conversation that Castle Oblivion existed in the Inbetween Realm before the birth of the Organization. The Organization then found it and used it for experiments about memories and to look for the Chamber of Awakening, right?
> Nomura: Yes. Since their conversation was about Marluxia\'s entry, they discovered the Castle before that. In fact its use, according to the Other Ansem Report 7, was for only 13 Organization members. Namine awoke in Castle Oblivion, *but because she and Roxas were born at the same time*, half of the Organization moved to the Castle.


Um, didn\'t Namine become a heartless long before Sora did in KH I? So shouldn\'t Namine have been born before Roxas? Yeah... that confused me.

But other than that, nice interview. A lot of vaugeness in it, but that\'s to be expected.


----------



## Judgemento (May 14, 2007)

Endless Inferno said:


> Hmm, nice interview. Thanks for posting it. Although, there was one thing that confused me in it...
> 
> Um, didn\'t Namine become a heartless long before Sora did in KH I? So shouldn\'t Namine have been born before Roxas? Yeah... that confused me.
> 
> But other than that, nice interview. A lot of vaugeness in it, but that\'s to be expected.



The ansem reports tell you how she came to be.... lets see if I remember...

When Sora stabbed himself his heart got unlocked and he released Kairi's heart... at that time Roxas was made and Namine was made too because  it counted as 2 hearts (Sora/Kairi) being released...thus 2 Nobodys where made. Namine was made oddly.... instead of losing the heart(that Sora released within) and being lost to darkness it came back to Kairi...


----------



## Shiron (May 14, 2007)

Hero\'s Card said:


> The ansem reports tell you how she came to be.... lets see if I remember...
> 
> When Sora stabbed himself his heart got unlocked and he released Kairi\'s heart... at that time Roxas was made and Namine was made too because  it counted as 2 hearts (Sora/Kairi) being released...thus 2 Nobodys where made. Namine was made oddly.... instead of losing the heart(that Sora released within) and being lost to darkness it came back to Kairi...


Ah, thanks; never really did bother to read the Ansem Reports, but I guess I should have.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 14, 2007)

i dont read ansem reports either... but i think Hero's description was a little flawed... 

my version:

Kairi's heart was unlocked by Riku's Soul Stealer Keyblade manifested by the darkness only. in turn, Sora stabbed himself with Riku's dark Keyblade and unlocked his heart. then Sora's heart when straight to Kairi's empty body before she was turned into a heartless. but in that time with no heart, Namine was born from Kairi. and then Sora was turned into a heartless and Roxas was born as Sora's nobody... does that help? is it any different? i think it is...


----------



## Judgemento (May 14, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> i dont read ansem reports either... but i think Hero's description was a little flawed...
> 
> my version:
> 
> Kairi's heart was unlocked by Riku's Fake Keyblade manifested by the darkness only. In turn, Sora stabbed himself with Riku's dark Keyblade and unlocked his heart. Then Sora's heart when straight to Kairi's empty body before he was turned into a heartless but in that time with no heart, Namine was born from Kairi  and Roxas was born as Sora's nobody... does that help? is it any different? i think it is...



Same deal lol  just fixed here and there but nothing mayor ^^ you said what I said but just added some stuff I dint say... For example you added that Sora used Riku's keyblade and that his heart went to Kairi


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 14, 2007)

eh.. i added... so sue me...


----------



## Judgemento (May 14, 2007)

...  
I  was thanking you... 

....


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 14, 2007)

oh in that case... then kiss my feet and the ground ive been on......









j/k!!!!!! only if u want to though(or not.. o.O)


----------



## anticute (May 16, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> it took like 5(or so) years...  ... i mean... KHI came out in like 2000-2001 right? and KHII came out in like 2006 i think... and i just noticed this.. in KHII when u seal up a world key hole, like the place that Sora goes to to seal it up looks a lot like the Crossroads in the teaser trailers... and also... when is E3 and Tokyo Game Show? i need to know cuz well.. TGS is about our last hopw IF KHII FM+ is coming to the US and Europe... we might even see something at E3... but thats why i need to know... i dont really wanna have to learn those HARD japanese characters to make sure i dont make Sora do something bad(like Negative Combo in KHII)... *sigh* if not.. ill import it....



Lol wow you just figured that out. Not the brightes crayon in the box are ya?  oh well.
Did you notice that Ansem (heartless) is able to use a keyblade and the U.E.M.is able to use one?
So maybe thats what they meant when the keyblade could be bad or good. I also noticed that Ansem-Riku keyblade had no keychain, but the U.E.M. had one. Aqua, Ven, and Terra didn't have either. I wonder what that means...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 16, 2007)

curious little poke r ya? its DS.. dark soldier... and does anyone else have a KHInsider account? mine is .DiZ. on there...


----------



## anticute (May 16, 2007)

:sweat I'm not talking about the Dark Soilder.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 16, 2007)

oh... well... hehe.. do i feel dumb right now... o.O  and can anyone else see my sig pics? i cant and i dont know why...


----------



## Judgemento (May 16, 2007)

Lol oathy  and yes I see your pics...


----------



## anticute (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I see it too.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 16, 2007)

well i cant for some reason... >.< why is that? my compu probably...


----------



## Athrum (May 17, 2007)

Well anyway, i still think that "Terra" is Xehanort. Maybe he adopted the name after he lost his memories...


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 17, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> well i cant for some reason... >.< why is that? my compu probably...



who is the total ass hole who neeged me for this thread? he/she said:

>.< u use this thing to much and get a life all you do is talk about kingdom hearts I wonder what you would be doing if kh didnt exist

if u did it.. come forward so i can neg u back


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

FYI hun...you keep on spamming pointless posts, and really act immature. Calm down, eat a twinkie, and stop posting pointless posts.

Do note I didn't neg you for anything you are whining about.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> who is the total ass hole who neeged me for this thread? he/she said:
> 
> >.< u use this thing to much and get a life all you do is talk about kingdom hearts I wonder what you would be doing if kh didnt exist
> 
> if u did it.. come forward so i can neg u back



I suggest just taking it on the cheek, the last thing this thread needs is confrontation. Plus if he/she didn't leave a name in the negative reputation I doubt they will come forth now. heh

Anyways, I am looking forward to TGS 2007 to find out more about this new KH project.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Anyways, I am looking forward to TGS 2007 to find out more about this new KH project.



Heh..what S-E did at their party was so silly.

"So here is this Kingdom Hearts trailer that will only set a date as to when we actually show the trailer. Kthx guyz"


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

An announcement trailer for an announcement.
That's Square-Enix for you, I guess they don't want people to miss it. heh


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys i'm going to to make a post at tgs!
lol
so wait till then to hear my post about the announcement of my post that happened in this post!?
Dam I wish I could speak japanese and read japanese then i'd go to TGS!
OMG and the secret ending to FM+ so freaking sweet!


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2007)

lol what?......


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2007)

Hey you guys how do you think they,ll make a Pirates of the Carribean world for Dead man's chest and At World's end?


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2007)

IMO: It sucked in KH2 and I would prefer that they didn't bring it back

What will probably happen: They'll bring it back since they've pretty much used up most of the good shows.


----------



## Judgemento (May 17, 2007)

Theres pocahontas  (Lol did I rape that word?)


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

You [SIZE=-1]spelt[/SIZE] it right Hero's Card.

@Blaze of Glory: I liked the idea of POTC, though I wasn't too keen on the map and sailing battle traveling. I would like to see POTC return but with maybe more exploration on land.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 18, 2007)

i agree with Moondoggie.... that would be really cool... and POTC was a really dark area. which if u were at my house, ud have to wait til dark to see.. but then itd be scary... lol


----------



## Pein (May 18, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> i agree with Moondoggie.... that would be really cool... and POTC was a really dark area. which if u were at my house, ud have to wait til dark to see.. but then itd be scary... lol



pirates poart was scary what are you 4


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 18, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> ud have to wait til dark to see.. but then itd be scary... lol



..Scary? What in the world?

..;_;


----------



## Judgemento (May 18, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> POTC was a really dark area. which if u were at my house, ud have to wait *til dark to see*.. but then itd be scary... lol



So you see better a dark area at night than at day?

Lmfao simply lmfao


----------



## anticute (May 18, 2007)

I can see much better in the dark actually. 

But that did sound rather silly Oath. 

And Hero, they can't add Pocahontas to KH. That wasn't even the true story about her.

EDIT: If the true story were told to the 10 yo's that play KH, they would probably cry their eyes out!


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

Well even though its still a Disney movie, so they can add it, "Beauty and the Beast" wasn't the real or original either but they used it


----------



## anticute (May 18, 2007)

They took Pocha away from her family at 16 and she didn't even marry or love John Smith!


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 18, 2007)

so, what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> They took Pocha away from her family at 16 and she didn't even marry or love John Smith!



Yeah, i also read National Geographic this month........*kidding* (i did though)


----------



## Moondoggie (May 19, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> They took Pocha away from her family at 16 and she didn't even marry or love John Smith!



That may be true, but Kingdom Hearts uses "Walt Disney's" version of these stories. i.e Mulan
Meaning the movie material for the games, not the original telling, history, or novels. 
I'm sure they would follow that tradition with Pocahontas.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

i wouldnt hold my breath if they are gonna use Pocha.... itd probably be remarkably similar to Land of Dragons in KHII... but with... 'some'... differences.... but i didnt really like the movie/book of it.. so im gonna hope that they dont....


----------



## Judgemento (May 19, 2007)

Lets see theres still maleficent... from what Disney story is she?


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

they could do a little more for the Steam Boat Willie(Timeless River) thing.. i liked it in KHII.... playing in black and white was a new fun for me....


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

Yeah the Steamboat Willie was kinda disappointing for me as well since like Oath said, they could have done so much more with that level.


----------



## Kai (May 19, 2007)

Steamboat Willy was one of the dullest boss battles I've ever encountered in KHII.

Timeless River in general had a nice touch(gave more emphasis to Disney), but it like the rest of the game, was a cinch to get past.


----------



## anticute (May 19, 2007)

Yeah it was a bit boring. But Sora look very cute, hehe. 

But someone said something about Roxas having a heart right? When he fused with Sora didn't he cry because he was leaving, Hayner, Pence, and Olette?
And he was also _acting_ like a regular human when he didn't have memories of Orginazation XIII and everything else.

*steals the little Sora gif in Kai's siggy*


----------



## Judgemento (May 19, 2007)

> And he was also acting like a regular human when he didn't have memories of Orginazation XIII and everything else.



He was in the virtual world...so maybe Ansem/Diz programmed him to have emotions


----------



## Hoshigaki (May 19, 2007)

looks awesome, cant wait


----------



## anticute (May 19, 2007)

Hm... maybe... but when he was with Org. XIII, remember Axel said that Roxas made him feel like a person?


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

yes.. Roxas DOES have a heart.... so he can feel emotion... and Axel feels like he has a heart, cuz when hes around Roxas, Roxas' heart made Axel feel that way.. like he did...


----------



## Judgemento (May 19, 2007)

> remember Axel said that Roxas made him feel like a person?



Roxas made Axel feel human not the other way around  

Btw Honey Bunny that sig is sexy


----------



## anticute (May 19, 2007)

I suppose your right Oath. 

Human, person, yatta yatta...

Oh that's Aya Brea from Parasite Eve. Nomura drew her btw. lol One of her weapons is Gunblade.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

thats SOOO cool!!!!!!!!!1 but i thought that the Gunblade was the signature weapon of Squall Leonhart... lol, ok, w/e... Tetsuya Nomura is a GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

Since when did Roxas have a heart? Nobodies don't have hearts.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 19, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> Tetsuya Nomura is a GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



God..he just designed KH and just characters designs and concepts.

Being an artist for a majority of the games he has head his head in and a director for one specific series =/= God.

Hideo Kojima eats him and shits him into acid in just one of his winrar MGS cutscenes.

And I lol @ the ignorance of you stating Roxas has a heart. You directly contradict what is directly said about him, let alone *TO HIM*, in the game, and apparently this is like, the only game you seem to have ever played, so messing up that badly makes me lol harder.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

well, i could have sworn at one of Nomura's interviews, he stated that Roxas actually has a heart... and this isnt the only game i have EVER play!!!!!!!!!!!!!  this is just MY FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 19, 2007)

Again..as I have states in this thread before, Nomura is full of shit quite a number of times, and I don't buy it unless it is directly seen in-game.

Because what he seems to be doing *IF* this is true is he is already destroying the shallow continuity of the Kingdom Hearts series.

And I won't say anything about this game, of all games, being your favorite ever. So I'll keep my opinion on that to myself


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

i love the KH series, so SUE me... its MY personal OPINION DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and if u dont believe Nomura to THAT extent, then why the hell r u in here, fucking with other ppl about THIS game that U HATE!!!!! i see that u hate it from all these experiences we've had.. so DEAL with what i think of u.... just fucking deal with it... if u dont like this game, PLZ tell me why the hell ur ALWAYS in here?!?!?!?! its retarded.... if u dont, plz dont post in here... im about tired of dealing with ur shit here... plz just go away... -_-


----------



## Judgemento (May 19, 2007)

Love and peace people love and peace


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 19, 2007)

its not gonna happen if Goofy is gonna cloud up everything in here.. he just needs to be deleted...

EDIT: well.. to get back on topic, i think the "Cars" universe would be a good idea.. i often think about what Sora would look like if he were a car and how he'd wield a Keyblade... or the Chicken Little world...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 19, 2007)

You know..I laughed. Hard. But let me debunk the lol lies one by one by the angry one. 

- I stated I would keep my opinion about you calling KHII your favorite game to myself, because I would strongly disagree with you. That was that, skipper. Why you through a waaaah waaaah fit, I guess it has to lean into that you act like you are 11.
- I dislike Nomura, quite a bit, but does that mean I dislike Kingdom Hearts? Not really, just anytime I see his face or see him talking. I feel like that to quite a number of people, even Koji Igarashi, and most people who know of my love of Castlevania know that too.
- Where did I say I hate this game, anywhere? Where did I say KH sucks and it is a horrible series? I said it's shallow, in terms of continuity. Which it is. Does that mean I hate it? Only if you eat white-out it does, which..I wouldn't put past you.
- I can easily deal with whatever you say cause quite a few people know of how I feel about you, and some laugh at how I react to some of your stupidity on this board. And some would even agree with me on those levels.
- And sadly, I will ignore your claim for me to leave. You see, I have had quite a number of times to retort to you and tell you to leave out of your silliness and decided to be nice and left quite a number of chances undone. So while you are in some sort of angerfest for me bashing your 'lovey teh r Kingom Hurtz' for it being imperfect and getting mad, you really need to, quite bluntly, chill the fuck out.

Why is she even mad anyway, cause I bashed Nomura and called KH shallow? Lolz

And it's funny you say I should be deleted, as at least one mod has directly told me thanks to one witty poking of mine, you still have posting rights.

Not even to mention, over 40% of your posts in this thread alone would be classified as spam, so trying to act like you know the rules, let alone anything, is silly. I can count more than 5 times someone who wasn't me pricked at something ignorant you said.

And with that, I'm done retorting to this. I post rants long enough, you can continue to whine for whatever reason you are complaining about, kiddo.

EDIT'd [Now with new COLURZ] And to NOT contribute to off topic posts in here furthermore, as those can solely fill many pages here, if my memory serves me right, at the end of KHII, Squall got a letter that had Rinoa's wing symbol in it, right?


----------



## Supa Swag (May 20, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> its not gonna happen if Goofy is gonna cloud up everything in here.. he just needs to be deleted...



He needs to be deleted? What the hell is this, Reboot?


----------



## Judgemento (May 20, 2007)

> EDIT'd [Now with new COLURZ] And to NOT contribute to off topic posts in here furthermore, as those can solely fill many pages here, if my memory serves me right, at the end of KHII, Squall got a letter that had Rinoa's wing symbol in it, right?


[/QUOTE]

Yea he received a letter with wings... I wonder how will Rinoa look in the following game


----------



## nyu (May 20, 2007)

have they confirmed what new levels are in the third game


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2007)

Nope not yet. The release date or the system(s) its gonna be on hasn't been announced either.


----------



## anticute (May 20, 2007)

Yeah the Gunblade is Leon's however, Square Soft created both Leon and Aya so yeah, they can do whatever they want with them. Parasite Eve has to be the most scariest sci-fi shit for Square to make. I'd say it be close to Resident Evil.

Anyway, I read ,about a few months ago, that they might actually add _Toy Story_ to KH. XD How does everyone feel about that?

Some good Buzzlight Year action.


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2007)

Toy Story would  be a fine addition to the KH universe. I can already imagine fighting Zurg along with Buzz or Woody. xD


----------



## Shiron (May 20, 2007)

Having just beaten Kingdom Hearts II again, since I was bored, I've formed a theory of what will consist of the plotline of KH III (or whatever it will be called):

Kingdom Hearts III will start off where the KHII secret ending left off; with Sora, Riku, and Kairi being on the Destiny Islands and getting a letter from the King. The King's letter says that he has something important to tell them and for them to come to see him as soon as possible. Sora will wonder "but how?" at first, then continues reading the letter, and it says that the King has sent Donald and Goofy to pick him up with the Gummy Ship.

So, eventually Donald and Goofy arrive at the Destiny Islands. Then they pick everyone up and take them to Disney Castle.

Once there, Mickey will say "I bet you want to know why I summoned you here." Then he will say that the reason involves something that was finished and dealt with in the past, but as it turns out, that situation isn't quite resolved from there.

From there, we flash back to the story of Ven, Aqua, the ES, and the King's involvement with them. You might control one of them and play as them for a while, just like you did Roxas in KH II, or maybe not.

Once the King finishes telling the story, he will then explain what it is that turns out to have been left unfinished about it. The King will then ask Sora to help him to fix and resolve this thing, leading to the main plot of the story, which will be Sora and the others doing just that.

Well, what do you think? After seeing the KH II secret ending again, this is only real plotline for KH III that is making sense to me right now.

Edit: Toy Story? XD Hmm, I'm picturing that as the replacement to Winnie the Pooh in KH III. Given the plotline of Toy Story, it's the only thing that really makes sense to me.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 20, 2007)

i guess my pick up story would be like:

at Destiny Islands, where Kairi found that bottle and RIku, Sora, and Kairi read it, itd probably say something like, 

"Sora, i hope u got this, its the King and the worlds are back in danger. Sora, we need you, Riku, and Kairi to help me, Donald, and Goofy protect the worlds again. i sent Donald and Goofy out with a Gummi Ship to pick u fellas up and come to the castle.

King Mickey"

so like they got there and Yen Sid is there, and he congures up some kinda weird mumbo jumbo spell and summon a big hole in the shape of a big heart. they enter, and it cuts away to Ven, Terra, and Aqua. and the story drops from them. then u start to play as Ven with Terra and Aqua by ur sides. see below...

i got an idea of how Kingdom hearts III MIGHT be like....

just imagine, playing as Ven(cuz hes most likely the main character, in relation with Sora in KHI and II), running around and killing big and bad ass heartless alongside Terra(as Goofy) and Aqua(as Donald naturally). and well, the King would be non other than King Mickey himself.. or maybe even a dad or granddad... but still, someone who looks like King Mickey... the Crossroads, Sunset Horizons, and then getting called away from(some what) paradise, and have to go into battle and defeat the UEM from opening Kingdom Hearts. in relation, UEM would be like Ansem Heartless(from KHI) and Xemnas(from KHII) and DS would be like evil Riku(KHI) and Pete(KHII)... wearing that armor would be SWEET!!!!!!! what do you think?

sorry for the ramble, just thinkin out loud... 

also, if anyone has a KHInsider account, my username is .DiZ. and for kh-vids.net, its Star Seeker.. if u wanna, add me and pm me!!!! ^.^


----------



## Judgemento (May 20, 2007)

Oh wow HOW could I forget toy story...  I wonder how will that turn out


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 20, 2007)

toy story is ok.. but if they did do that, id say its the most(or up there with the most) childish world that they did for KH... and did no one read my lone post up there?


----------



## anticute (May 21, 2007)

OMG Accumulation that's the same plot I had in mind! And yeah that would be pretty cool Oath.

That reminds me.. whatever did happen to Yen Sid and the three fairies?


----------



## anticute (May 21, 2007)

Omg look what I found...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSrPHPeJl0M[/YOUTUBE]

I friggen love this person.

He (or she) pointed out things that some people did not notice.

*B*rown hair knight/ E.S. = Terra
*B*lue hair knight/ F.S. = Aqua
*B*londe hair knight/ Roxas-look-alike = Ven

Just thought I should clear that up ^^'


----------



## Judgemento (May 21, 2007)

Oh lol yea I saw that some time ago. It's quite good because it goes in slow mo and explains little by little some slow people that coulnt see it well should check it out


----------



## Athrum (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, for example i couldn't see that he turns the keyblade into that power..


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 21, 2007)

me either... and also, Honey Bunny, can u get me the link to that vid? i saw things i didnt see before!!!! that guy/girl ROX!!!!!!!  like i didnt see that Ven was acrobatic, who else do we know thats very acrobatic? Sora!! and am i the only one to notice this, but that vid of Xemnas and that suit of armor in that room, did anyone see that Keyblade, and if so, it was just the same one as Aqua was holding in that trailer...


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> He (or she) pointed out things that some people did not notice.
> 
> *B*rown hair knight/ E.S. = Terra
> *B*lue hair knight/ F.S. = Aqua
> ...


Wait what? I don't get it.


----------



## Judgemento (May 21, 2007)

Its the BBB the Boor Bo Barkness 

Link removed

There oathy


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 21, 2007)

its not Boor Bo Barkness... i dont think... and thanx... ^.^


----------



## anticute (May 22, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> me either... and also, Honey Bunny, can u get me the link to that vid? i saw things i didnt see before!!!! that guy/girl ROX!!!!!!!  like i didnt see that Ven was acrobatic, who else do we know thats very acrobatic? Sora!! and am i the only one to notice this, but that vid of Xemnas and that suit of armor in that room, did anyone see that Keyblade, and if so, it was just the same one as Aqua was holding in that trailer...



It's the intro of a Korean videogame on the PSP called "DJ Max Portable". 

I like Aqua the most.  



Gene said:


> Wait what? I don't get it.



That's their names. I just realized that their hair colors start with 'b'. 

EDIT: LOL Guys dont we sound like a bunch of detectives trying to figure everything out?


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2007)

Btw about Kingdom Hearts III do you guys think there will be a new character? In the KH2:Final Mix secret ending trailer. In one of the points It says the "lost two" do you guys suppose that the ending to KH2 wasn't the actual one  and that Sora and Riku never made it from the World of Darkness. ya know the seashore area where they were after the final battle with Xenmas. If you ask me this seems kinda plausible since SE has done this with some of their games.


----------



## Judgemento (May 22, 2007)

> Btw about Kingdom Hearts III do you guys think there will be a new character? In the KH2:Final Mix secret ending trailer. In one of the points It says the "lost two"



The lost 2 can mean alot of things... it could be (like you said)
Sora/Riku and theres Aqua/Ven and I even heard Sora/Roxas. Though I understand what your trying to say and I think that its very squenix like so it could happend.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 22, 2007)

i personally think it means Ven/Aqua... and i thought that the BBB thing u were talking about Honey, had something to do with like the game... and actually, when i first saw it, i thought of Birth by Sleep... but then remembered that Birth by Sleep has an "S" in it... o.O


----------



## anticute (May 23, 2007)

Sora means _sky_, Ven means _air_.
Kairi means _sea_, Aqua means _water_.
Riku means _land_, Terra means _earth_.

So far I was right.


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2007)

One of the composers for Super Smash Bros. Brawl worked on KH. Why don't they announce which console KH III is coming out for already?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2007)

Aman said:


> One of the composers for Super Smash Bros. Brawl worked on KH. Why don't they announce which console KH III is coming out for already?



Because they do things...oddly. Srsly. XIII not even out the door, gonna last 10 years, over half a decade of porting/remaking the same game, etc.

Also, the composer seems more likely that she was added for her un-KH role in composing, which has been in some of the Mario RPG's.


----------



## anticute (May 25, 2007)

Wow I was expecting there to be more post's.


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Lol wait till they give more info about KH3. Somes inner fanboy/fangirl will cry tears of joy and spam the thread *coughoathycough*


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 25, 2007)

hehe, im a fangirl... -_- and what do u mean ill spam here?!?!?!?!


----------



## anticute (May 25, 2007)

I'll cry thats for sure. I cried when I finished part II. Well I was on the brink of tears, wasn't really crying.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol wait till they give more info about KH3. Somes inner fanboy/fangirl will cry tears of joy and spam the thread *coughoathycough*


That will also be me, if it's revealed that Roxas or Axel make appearances in KH3 or we just find out more infor about them or something like that.  Well, more so the first part, but not the latter for me. >>


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

@ HB- But KHII had a happy ending. o_o


----------



## PlayStation (May 25, 2007)

hmm...excuse me...i've been wondering if they had made Kingdom Hearts Final Mix+ in the english version??


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

Nope. And I doubt it ever will be released in English.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2007)

Gene said:


> Nope. And I doubt it ever will be released in English.


True. That won't stop me from dreaming, though.


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

There's always swapmagic you know.


----------



## anticute (May 25, 2007)

Gene said:


> @ HB- But KHII had a happy ending. o_o



I finished in a week and I wanted more!



Gene said:


> Nope. And I doubt it ever will be released in English.





Accumulation said:


> True. That won't stop me from dreaming, though.



 Took the words right out of my mouth!

 My siggy is naked.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2007)

Gene said:


> There's always swapmagic you know.


*Googles*
Yeah, but I don't want to have to mod by PS2 in order to play it. >>


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

lol why not? The ability to play imports + burned games is awesome.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 25, 2007)

Well I got to Lv 81 and then decided to quit playing the game and come back to it another time.  Enigmatic Soldier is a pain in the ass and so are the Final Cut Org members.  However, Final Cut Marluxia is a pushover, but you will need to be Lv 99 so you can have the points on your head to stop depleting to 0 when you are about to take him down -.-


----------



## PlayStation (May 25, 2007)

can i ask sumthing??...i've played KH2...i've completed it...but,my friend said there's a fight between Sora n Sephiroth...but,i fighted the final boss(forgot his name...is it Xemnas or sumthing) at the World That Never Was n directly winned the game...at last,they previewed the special vid...it's weird...everybody in my school had to fight Sephiroth but why not me??


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

I took down Marluxia around lv85-90.

What mode are you playing on?


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2007)

rex69_96 said:


> can i ask sumthing??...i've played KH2...i've completed it...but,my friend said there's a fight between Sora n Sephiroth...but,i fighted the final boss(forgot his name...is it Xemnas or sumthing) at the World That Never Was n directly winned the game...at last,they previewed the special vid...it's weird...everybody in my school had to fight Sephiroth but why not me??





			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> Sephiroth is found at the Radiant Garden world, formerly Hollow Bastion.
> 
> Sephiroth's first appearance in Kingdom Hearts 2 is on your second visit to Hollow Bastion, a story-triggered event where Merlin and Cid tells you that something's wrong with the defense system and that Leon has found access to Ansem's computer. You find that the gate to the Reconstruction Site is now open and the next location after it will lead you to Postern. This is where Sephiroth will appear and do a conversation with you and saying that he's looking for Cloud. After that, you won't be seeing him for a while.
> 
> Once you seal the 2 Keyholes (100 Acre Wood is exempted) for Hollow Bastion, the world will be renamed to Radiant Garden which is actually its real name. If you notice, after doing so, an update will tell you that Jiminy has a new entry. Open up Jiminy's Journal, go to the Radiant Garden section, go to Missions and you'll see there right underneath "Meet the Girls again" (the part where you go see the lil Final Fantasy X-2 trio) a new mission named "Meet Sephiroth again".


randomstuffperiod


----------



## PlayStation (May 25, 2007)

whoa...i never complete the 100 Acre Wood n the Hollow Bastion...but at the end of the game it just preview the vid n my statistics...then,The end?!


----------



## Moondoggie (May 25, 2007)

rex69_96 said:


> whoa...i never complete the 100 Acre Wood n the Hollow Bastion...but at the end of the game it just preview the vid n my statistics...then,The end?!



Even in proud mode you are required to lock all the worlds including 100 Acre Woods. So it's either a glitch, or.....when you say preview are you speaking of the Knights looking into the distance or Sora, Riku, and Kairi reading the letter?

Sephiroth is not needed as far as I am aware.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2007)

rex69_96 said:


> whoa...i never complete the 100 Acre Wood n the Hollow Bastion...but at the end of the game it just preview the vid n my statistics...then,The end?!


Yup. The last thing you see after you beat the game are your completing statistics and such. Once you've seen them and want to continue, you have to reset your PS2 to continue playing. There is no way to save the fact that you beat KH2 or anything like that. Once you've beat it and gone through the credits and everything, you have no choice but to reset it.

That doesn't mean you can't do anything else though. Just load your save file and use it to finish off all of the extras, like beating Sephiroth.



Moondoggie said:


> Even in proud mode you are required to lock all the worlds including 100 Acre Woods. So it's either a glitch, or.....when you say preview are you speaking of the Knights looking into the distance or Sora, Riku, and Kairi reading the letter?


Um, no. I've beaten KH II before without completing the 100 Acre Woods. The 100 Acre Woods is just a side world that doesn't need to be beaten in order to beat the game.

And I've also beaten the game without completing, or even going into Pride Rock at all before. Well, that's not true. I did complete it. But, I could have beaten the game wihout completing it, since the game was letting me go to The World That Never Was and all even without doing so.


----------



## PlayStation (May 25, 2007)

> Yup. The last thing you see after you beat the game are your completing statistics and such. Once you've seen them and want to continue, you have to reset your PS2 to continue playing. There is no way to save the fact that you beat KH2 or anything like that. Once you've beat it and gone through the credits and everything, you have no choice but to reset it.



hmm...so that's why suddenly i can't do anything after showing my statistics...i thought that my PS2 had a problem or sumthing...anyways,thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2007)

Hey what will you guys do if It's movie instead of a game? I'd be like "KICK ASS!"  I hope it is and KH4 is a game. Cuz I'd like to see a past storyline be in movie format instead of game-styled.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 25, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Um, no. I've beaten KH II before without completing the 100 Acre Woods. The 100 Acre Woods is just a side world that doesn't need to be beaten in order to beat the game.
> 
> And I've also beaten the game without completing, or even going into Pride Rock at all before. Well, that's not true. I did complete it. But, I could have beaten the game wihout completing it, since the game was letting me go to The World That Never Was and all even without doing so.



I am aware that 100 Acre Woods and Pride Lands are not needed to beat the game . But rex69_96 was speaking about not beating Sephiroth to get the secret ending, but then followed up with "whoa...i never complete the 100 Acre Wood n the Hollow Bastion...but at the end of the game it just preview the vid" I was refering to the secret ending requirements he mentioned on the previous page, not just beating the game. heh

*"Proud Mode*: Finish every world in Proud mode and you will automatically get the secret ending, no Journal needed."

Now weather 100 Acre Woods is considered in this requirement as a world I'm not quite certain, I haven't played the original in a while.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I am aware that 100 Acre Woods and Pride Lands are not needed to beat the game . But rex69_96 was speaking about not beating Sephiroth to get the secret ending, but then followed up with "whoa...i never complete the 100 Acre Wood n the Hollow Bastion...but at the end of the game it just preview the vid" I was refering to the secret ending requirements he mentioned on the previous page, not just beating the game. heh
> 
> *"Proud Mode*: Finish every world in Proud mode and you will automatically get the secret ending, no Journal needed."
> 
> Now weather 100 Acre Woods is considered in this requirement as a world I'm not quite certain, I haven't played the original in a while.


Ah, okay. So it was just a misunderstanding; nevermind then.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 25, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Ah, okay. So it was just a misunderstanding; nevermind then.



It happens. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey what will you guys do if It's movie instead of a game? I'd be like "KICK ASS!"  I hope it is and KH4 is a game. Cuz I'd like to see a past storyline be in movie format instead of game-styled.



I'd like to see a movie and a game as well, though I am sure KH3 will be a game and a movie would be stand a lone like Advent Children with a unique title. When looking at the full Birth by Sleep ending seeing the magic spells done in CG looks really great i.e Reflect.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 25, 2007)

Gene said:


> I took down Marluxia around lv85-90.
> 
> What mode are you playing on?



Critical Mode, I beat Normal on the Japanese Original and Proud on the US Release of KH2 so I took it to the next level with Final Mix+ I miss the long ass health bar, not this 60 HP BS...


----------



## PlayStation (May 26, 2007)

i'll try to beat the "proud mode"


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2007)

lol no wonder

I tried Critical but couldn't get past Mulan's world so I replayed it on Normal. xD


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 26, 2007)

is critical REALLY that heard? and, yeah, u have to do all the worlds all that way through... but u can do the fun little games from like Twilight Town and 100 Acre Wood...

god, no one ever waits for Oathy any more...


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2007)

Yes. Critical is THAT hard.


----------



## anticute (May 26, 2007)

Damn Gene just make me jealous.


----------



## Shiron (May 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> Yes. Critical is THAT hard.


Better too hard than too easy, IMO.


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2007)

I suppose. But I don't want it hard to the point of unbeatable. D:


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 26, 2007)

well.. i wouldnt say "unbeatable" per say.... but really really REALLY hard.... 

P.S. i got a new siggie!! check it out!!!!!


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2007)

Oath-chan, regarding your sig, specifically #1, what part of the game is that quote from?


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

I believe that its the beggining part Gene. Before Day 1


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2007)

Who says it?....


----------



## Moondoggie (May 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> Who says it?....



I believe the line was spoken by Xemnas when he spoke to Roxas on the beach.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuhVMK7Logo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2007)

Wasn't that from Deep Dive though?


----------



## Moondoggie (May 27, 2007)

Gene said:


> Wasn't that from Deep Dive though?



Yes, but it was redone non-cg with the game engine and voices.
I edited a video into my last post for you.


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for the vid, Moondoggie.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 27, 2007)

Your welcome, enjoy.


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

I don't know if it's just me but.... Roxas and Sora really don't look alike.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Lmfao you just noticed that?


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

lol No I'm just saying. That's why when I first played KH II and Xemnas says "He looks just like you."  I thought wtf?


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Oh lol I see ^^ more proof that Roxas (was)may be a whole new entity separated from Sora...


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

Are you talking about Ven?

I hope that Vincent will be in part 3. 
Nomura said that he wanted to add him to KH.


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

Another anagram for Xehanort, _no earth_.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 27, 2007)

pretty cool vid. but lemme get this straight... so in Destiny Islands, in the back part where Sora and Kairi drew each other are, that door was the Door to Darkness? was Nomura planning on using the Organization ALL the way in KHI?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2007)

Well..Xemnas was in KHI FM so I guess so


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Are you talking about Ven?
> 
> I hope that Vincent will be in part 3.
> Nomura said that he wanted to add him to KH.



Who the hell is Vincent?


----------



## Shiron (May 27, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Who the hell is Vincent?


I believe that HB is talking about Vincent Valentine from Final Fantasy VII, or at least that's how it sounds to me.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> I believe that HB is talking about Vincent Valentine from Final Fantasy VII, or at least that's how it sounds to me.



Ohhhhh him..I thought he/she was talking about someone else.

Man, that,ll totally be kick ass If  he's in the game. Though for some reason I get the feeling they,ll censor some aspects of his character. Notably the "gun-factor" since they didn't let Yuna have her's in KHII.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 27, 2007)

i see what ur getting at. but Yuna just didnt really need the gun for her parts... but take a look at Leon's(Squall's) Gunblade... "gun"


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> i see what ur getting at. but Yuna just didnt really need the gun for her parts... but take a look at Leon's(Squall's) Gunblade... "gun"



lol  Because his "gun"blade was more blade then gun.


----------



## Shiron (May 27, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> lol  Because his "gun"blade was more blade then gun.


True. Not to mention, did they ever say that Leon's weapon was a gunblade in Kingodom Hearts I/CoM/II? Because I don't recall them doing so.

In any case, Japan might get a Kingdom Hearts III with a Vincent that has guns, but, based on the US version of KHII, I don't think that we'll be quite so lucky.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> True. Not to mention, did they ever say that Leon's weapon was a gunblade in Kingodom Hearts I/CoM/II? Because I don't recall them doing so.
> 
> In any case, Japan might get a Kingdom Hearts III with a Vincent that has guns, but, based on the US version of KHII, I don't think that we'll be quite so lucky.



Exactly. And If they did then I can guarantee we,ll be seeing little kids run around with guns acting like Vincent Valentine. If anythingI bet his claws are gonna be his main weapon and transformation.


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Who the hell is Vincent?





Accumulation said:


> I believe that HB is talking about Vincent Valentine from Final Fantasy VII, or at least that's how it sounds to me.



Yes, that Vincent.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Ohhhhh him..I thought he/she was talking about someone else.
> 
> Man, that,ll totally be kick ass If  he's in the game. Though for some reason I get the feeling they,ll censor some aspects of his character. Notably the "gun-factor" since they didn't let Yuna have her's in KHII.





Oathkeeper said:


> i see what ur getting at. but Yuna just didnt really need the gun for her parts... but take a look at Leon's(Squall's) Gunblade... "gun"





Blaze of Glory said:


> lol  Because his "gun"blade was more blade then gun.



I'm a girl Blaze. 
But I think they'll show his gun. Kids underage know about guns anyways. Plus Yuna was in chibi form so why she need a gun?
Besides wasn't one of the Org. weapon somewhat like a gun?


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2007)

I heard Xigbar's fight was editted to make his weapon look less like a gun in the US version. Also didn't they replace all the guns in the PotC world with crossbows?


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

Yeah your right. But they can't take out Vincent's gun! Take like his signature! Well actually his glove is more like it but the gun is cool too.


----------



## dwabn (May 27, 2007)

what r u talking about the US version had guns in the PotC lvl but i forget whether zigbar had guns or it looked like knives or a gunblade more likely.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Gene said:


> I heard Xigbar's fight was editted to make his weapon look less like a gun in the US version. Also didn't they replace all the guns in the PotC world with crossbows?



Nah, that's what they did  to the game in Australia


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

THE DAMN WEAPON WAS SOMEWHAT LIKE A GUN! CASE CLOSED DAMN IT! 

....Has anyone seen Serial Experiments Lain?


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2007)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Content editing*
> The   in Olympus Coliseum has its green blood from the Japanese version (which in turn was taken from _Hercules_) changed into black and purple smoke in the English version. An earlier cutscene retains the green blood.
> 
> The _World That Never Was_ boss Xigbar's  has been changed from view with a  and black shading around the sides to three glowing circles. An attack animation was also altered; in the Japanese version, Xigbar combined his two hand-held guns to create a sniper rifle, which was used to shoot the player's party during the telescoping sight sequence. In the English version, Xigbar does not combine his guns, but twirls them around and shoots at Sora with a single gun. The death of Organization XIII member Axel was slightly edited, as in the original he caught on fire during his kamikaze attack.
> ...


 
randomstuffperiod


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> THE DAMN WEAPON WAS SOMEWHAT LIKE A GUN! CASE CLOSED DAMN IT!
> 
> ....Has anyone seen Serial Experiments Lain?



Yeah, It's in your siggy...


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

I meant the anime series.



			
				500 Internal Server Error said:
			
		

> An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.



...


----------



## anticute (May 27, 2007)

Gene now I'm sad.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

No spamming Honey 

Its boring w/o Oathy  and Goofy

I want to see a Battle conversation between them..


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2007)

Arguments, parguments.

Also, ironic of you to say stop spamming, when that post falls in the same box as what you are saying stop to 

In other news, my PS2 is blarg dead, days after I get KHII FM+ all set up D:

Otherwise I'd be playing it and being a smarmy marmy :3


----------



## anticute (May 28, 2007)

Well has anyone seen it before? I want to make a fanclub for it. 

And I'm not spamming I'm just asking a question. 

@Goofy Time:  Ha.


----------



## anticute (May 28, 2007)

-_- I'm going to impale you with Oblivion, *Donald*. Alright fine then since I'm _spamming_... lets talk about KH. ABOUT HOW MANY F*CKING YEARS WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR IT TO COME OUT! I MEAN COME ONE 2013?! THAT'S.... *counting*..LIKE 6 YEARS FROM NOW?! AND WE HAVE TO HEAR PEOPLE SAY THAT KH SUCKS? GOOFY TIME DOESN'T EVEN LIKE KH THAT MUCH EITHER? *F*CK OFF YOU F*CKING SACKS OF MEAT!!!*


 Better?


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

The hell is that LOL? 



> In other news, my PS2 is blarg dead, days after I get KHII FM+ all set up D:



woah thats harsh... but how did it die out?


----------



## anticute (May 28, 2007)

It's called lashing out, love. You should check it out next time.

Do you think Aerith will be alive in III? You know since Sephiroth just went right through her with his sword in FF.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2007)

Hey hey, it's not annoying spam, so put a smile on. I like eating spam btw ;_;

That outburst was just....o__o inducing.

As for my PS2: Uh, like my first model PS2, lens farted out.

So two of the three I owned were launch lines, and those both died due to the lens.

This recent one that died was one of the first slimline PS2's, and this is supported by that it can actually recognize all of the Swap Magic versions under 3.0, something the later slimline models locked down.

It's quite annoying, but maybe I should mod this one without opening the internal part of it to play imports.

Also, a silly question for all the people who breath teh KH scent of roses and happyness and all of that [An to prevent a off topic pointless post of asdfjl;] : What non-Disney summon was planned to be..summonable in KHI? 

Also, Aerith would probably be in III, as it has jack shit to do with FF and her being impaled by ownage.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

PLEASE PEOPEL CAN't WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!?


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Lol you did that just for the 1000 post xDD


----------



## anticute (May 28, 2007)

lol What happened?

I wanted that POST!!


----------



## Shiranui (May 28, 2007)

no no no it cant come out in 2013 thats way to long, i expect like 2009 or 2008 i mean come on they wouldnt wait that long to release it they would loose many fans because some would grow out of it, although i dont see that happening for me.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 28, 2007)

deathstare_itachi said:


> no no no it cant come out in 2013 thats way to long, i expect like 2009 or 2008 i mean come on they wouldnt wait that long to release it they would loose many fans because some would grow out of it, although i dont see that happening for me.



It takes a while to develop games like KH, meaning years. heh
2008-2009 is far too early, it took 3 years for KH2 to come out and it's fans were still faithful. That on top of Nomura working on other titles atm.

Sorry.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Let's switch the topic: 

What world's do you guys want in KHII?

I want The Hunch Back of Notre Dame.


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2007)

Mmmm, the one from Treasure Planet, no more shitty Tron levels, and a cooler Pride Land, altought this one was funny.


----------



## anticute (May 29, 2007)

The Hunch Back of Notre Dame?! I used to love that movie! <3
And some people was kinda upset that Treasure Planet wasn't in KH too. I would mind though the main character is kinda cute, hehehe. 
Wait, wait...calm down Adrianna...don't release the fangirl yet. 
I still say around 2010! 
If they still put POTC they'll probably addpart 2 and 3 together, cutting some scene's out to make it more shorter and stuff.
I seriously want Vincent in KH! I wonder how he will act around Sora. lol

Hmm... I think I want... actually I'm not sure which Disney world I would like to see in KH, but it be pretty funny if they added _It's a Bug's Life_. 
Imagine Sora having to be an ant and the Heartless boss is in human size as an adult.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

> Hmm... I think I want... actually I'm not sure which Disney world I would like to see in KH, but it be pretty funny if they added It's a Bug's Life.
> Imagine Sora having to be an ant and the Heartless boss is in human size as an adult.



I can just imagine the massive fail...D:

Btw your name is Adrianna? 
Cute name 

Ahem anyways I would like to see more minigames in KH3... the only real ones we had were from winnie the pooh book and they sucked >_>


----------



## DarkFire (May 30, 2007)

Toy story, i wanna fight mr.potato


----------



## wheres the beef? (May 30, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Indeed.  7 years my ass.  This better be better than DMC, GOW, NG, and Zelda combined.



didn't kh2 already own alot of ps2 games? laugh


----------



## wheres the beef? (May 30, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Indeed.  7 years my ass.  This better be better than DMC, GOW, NG, and Zelda combined.



didn't kh2 already own alot of ps2 games? laugh


----------



## Gene (May 30, 2007)

No....

 KH2 was the biggest video game disappointment for me.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

> KH2 was the biggest video game disappointment for me.



For me too :/ What made me say "wtf" was the uselesness of every party member except Sora. The MP bar that bar was shit. The worlds were super straighforward...the only thing making them "better" was that they were 2 times that you had to play the worlds. (Except some)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> The worlds were super straighforward...the only thing making them "better" was that they were 2 times that you had to play the worlds. (Except some)



There were only three worlds you had to visit more than twice, one was mandatory to visit for a third time [Hollow Bastion/Radiant Garden]

Seriously, KHII was as straightforward as Super Mario Bros., where the game has you literally going in the only possible direction to get to the next area.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2007)

You know what would be cool? If they extended the length  of each Disney  world  you visit It get's kinda boring always being at a world for only like 25 mins ya know?

Off topic: Goofy Time your avatar is hella funny man.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 1, 2007)

> You know what would be cool? If they extended the length of each Disney world you visit It get's kinda boring always being at a world for only like 25 mins ya know?



I disagree. With the exception of Timeless River and maybe Space Paranoids, I thought all the Disney worlds sucked ass. For the simple fact that most of them is a rehashed version of the movie they represent, with Sora thrown in. Not to mention that most of the Disney worlds held no significance to the overall storyline, with the exception of a few second visits, which weren't all that entertaining either.

It would take more than extended worlds to fix KH2, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2007)

Piekage said:


> I disagree. With the exception of Timeless River and maybe Space Paranoids, I thought all the Disney worlds sucked ass. For the simple fact that most of them is a rehashed version of the movie they represent, with Sora thrown in. Not to mention that most of the Disney worlds held no significance to the overall storyline, with the exception of a few second visits, which weren't all that entertaining either.
> 
> It would take more than extended worlds to fix KH2, but that's my opinion.



Dude the Disney Worlds not to mention the Disney characters were what made the game *special*. Also so what if Sora is added in the game they still close to the original movie but they water it down by adding all the best parts of it. Also I agree as well It was unnecessary for a second visit to the worlds.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol KH2 is already short as it is so if you remove the 2nd visit what we get is the shortest and one of the worse game ever.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 1, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude the Disney Worlds not to mention the Disney characters were what made the game *special*. Also so what if Sora is added in the game they still close to the original movie but they water it down by adding all the best parts of it. Also I agree as well It was unnecessary for a second visit to the worlds.



Don't get me wrong. I loved the Disney characters. It's one of the reasons KH1 is still one of my favorite games. But I feel that a lack of effort was into KH2, because they weren't using the characters to their best potential. By going with what was in the movies, I feel like they weren't trying to give us a game as good as the original, just a chunk of fan service.

And it didn't help that Sora's presence was pointless in some Disney worlds. Anyone who's watched the Disney movies knows that everything would be alright, regardless of Sora's involvement. Basically, if I wanted to watch what would happen, I'd might as well rent the movie. Add to the fact it didn't add anything to the overall story, i.e. stopping Org. 13, and I fancy myself disappointed.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Don't get me wrong. I loved the Disney characters. It's one of the reasons KH1 is still one of my favorite games. But I feel that a lack of effort was into KH2, because they weren't using the characters to their best potential. By going with what was in the movies, I feel like they weren't trying to give us a game as good as the original, just a chunk of fan service.
> 
> And it didn't help that Sora's presence was pointless in some Disney worlds. Anyone who's watched the Disney movies knows that everything would be alright, regardless of Sora's involvement. Basically, if I wanted to watch what would happen, I'd might as well rent the movie. Add to the fact it didn't add anything to the overall story, i.e. stopping Org. 13, and I fancy myself disappointed.



I get what you saying man. In the Pirates of the Carribean World they didn't add the part where Jack and Elizabeth were stranded on the island and didn't even put in the East Trading company. That made me pissed off since those were the good parts. Oh, annnd they didn't put in Jack's crew. Not Sora stupid effing Donald  and Goofy. That made the game gay as hell. 

Hopefully, they put them in KH3 since POTC: At World's End game is rated T so should KH3.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd love that. I wouldn't mind fightin' Davy Jones.


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn straight skippy.


----------



## anticute (Jun 3, 2007)

Damn it's been a few days...lol I have to go see where I saw last at.


----------



## anticute (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm very very dissapointed (NOT REALLY ) in you guys. I thoughts there would be alot of post's but I was wrong. I do hope they put PoTC in KH, Jack amuses me. 

And yes Luis/Hero's Card my name is Adrianna, thanks.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 3, 2007)

awwww.... i didnt know ur name was Adrianna.... makes me sad u never told me... 

but on subject: Jack is the coolest(i think) support character in all of KH2... he talks/walks really cool... i mean after i play Port Royal, i cant stop talking like him for like 2 hours... ~.~ well, Vincent would be a cool addition... but without a gun, hes just like an over sized kitten... i want... Toy Story in the next KH... that would be pretty cool....

sorry i havent been here for some time... o.O ive been busy trying to fix my compu... its been screwy... O.o so well, im back ^-^ and also, who do u think u should thank for 52 pgs and 1000+ posts for this fine forum? *points at self*


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

> and also, who do u think u should thank for 52 pgs and 1000+ posts for this fine forum? *points at self*
> __________________



Lol.

Anyways I wonder if they will have the card system in the new (Handheld)KH or start with a new and (Hopefully) original idea


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 7, 2007)

well... it wouldnt exactly be "original" if they made another card based game for a portable... but i personally die on the inside if they make the next installment for a hand held system... i just think it wouldnt be that great... so dont hold ur breath.... but maybe they will do a thing like REoM... and make it for a portable, then remake it for a console(ps2 or ps3)... i can only hope... ^.^


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 7, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> well... it wouldnt exactly be "original" if they made another card based game for a portable... *but i personally die on the inside if they make the next installment for a hand held system*... i just think it wouldnt be that great... so dont hold ur breath.... but maybe they will do a thing like REoM... and make it for a portable, then remake it for a console(ps2 or ps3)... i can only hope... ^.^



*Checks...*
*Next KH game (not exactly KH3) found*
*Chances of being in handheld... 99.99%*
Oh lol I guess you died. Here a phoenix down.

And if they do make a remake for the handlheld game of KH I really doubt it will come to the US 
*points at KH2FM+ that came with KHoM*
So I really dont care for things that are made for the Japanese only 

Someone else: You can always import it



Edit: I forgot the people who are... "extreme"


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 8, 2007)

wow... how rude was that... the next Kingdom Hearts game *IS NOT* gonna be called Kingdom hearts....


----------



## Pein (Jun 8, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> wow... how rude was that... the next Kingdom Hearts game *IS NOT* gonna be called Kingdom hearts....



how much sense does that make
and it could come to handheld namely ds if you say no just look square put one of their biggest franchises on ds dragonquest
reasons why it could be ds 
huge install base all over the world 
smaller production cost 
more profit in return 
it makes sense and for it not being made well SE does a great job on any system


----------



## anticute (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone miss me? I have to read the previous posts later.
Does anyone know why Sora has a crown in FM+?


----------



## anticute (Jun 8, 2007)

Um, nvm I just read it.... like 6 posts. -_-
C'mon people make more theories! >_< And Oath I already told you my name on yahoo.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Anyone miss me? I have to read the previous posts later.
> Does anyone know why Sora has a crown in FM+?



Well besides the boost of stats maybe it signifies his status as Keyblade master?  
or something like that...


----------



## anticute (Jun 8, 2007)

He's the king of Kingdom Hearts maybe?


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 9, 2007)

@ ZeroDegrees: ummm... the post u made... it was a quote from me... and i only said that the next one wont be called a Kingdom Hearts game... and u go on saying that the next game MIGHT be on a portable... but for some reason, it just really PISSES me off that u go rant on about a DIFFERENT game than WE ARE DISCUSSING!!!!!!!! just cuz their "biggest" franchise, Dragon Quest(which i thought it would be FF) is on a DS doesnt mean that the next game about KH is gonna be on the DAMN DS!!!!!!!!! dont make amateur mistakes by making assumptions about other games.... how lame... -_-


----------



## Gene (Jun 9, 2007)

Oath's sig said:
			
		

> 1. At the beginning of Kingdom Hearts II, someone says, "He looks a lot like you..." I think it refers that Roxas looks like Ven.


I think Xenmas was referring to Sora back then. Not Ven. Idk that's just what I think.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 9, 2007)

ok... im not saying im right and ur wrong or anything... but, NEWS FLASH!!!! ROXAS DOESNT LOOK LIKE SORA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jun 9, 2007)

NO 3 looks awesome from the trailer 

OMG what happens to Sora in the 5 min trailer on youtube

I hope its Sora we get to play as next time.

P.s Im guessing the game comes out around 2008/9


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> @ ZeroDegrees: ummm... the post u made... it was a quote from me... and i only said that the next one wont be called a Kingdom Hearts game... and u go on saying that the next game MIGHT be on a portable... but for some reason, it just really PISSES me off that u go rant on about a DIFFERENT game than WE ARE DISCUSSING!!!!!!!! just cuz their "biggest" franchise, Dragon Quest(which i thought it would be FF) is on a DS doesnt mean that the next game about KH is gonna be on the DAMN DS!!!!!!!!! dont make amateur mistakes by making assumptions about other games.... how lame... -_-



You DO know the best options of that game are it being on the PSP, DS, and/or Cellphones...right?

Or are you assuming they would actually use the small amount of team members not clogged in work on something Nomura is doing to actually create a PS3 game? Most of his team is doing Versus, and that obviously leads it to a handheld, as that team is free and not doing any game development atm. Not to mention that would be easier to actually accomplish.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah.... but my answer/response was more directed towards the person i quoted.... ur thoughts r highly valued and appreciated... but sometimes u DO get on my nerves.... 

but that aside, i think anything involving KH in a head-to-head fighting game would BOMB..... what would the storyline be like anyway? and also, i like free roaming games like KH.... theyre fun....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 10, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> sometimes u DO get on my nerves....


I guess the field gets on the same level at those times then per se, I guess 



Oathkeeper said:


> but that aside, i think anything involving KH in a head-to-head fighting game would BOMB..... what would the storyline be like anyway?



As long as Square wouldn't be developing it, it would jump into the decent level of awesomeness.



Oathkeeper said:


> and also, i like free roaming games like KH.... theyre fun....



One thing to note, the KH games...aren't really free roaming. Free roaming is a game in the scope of Oblivion or GTA, something KH isn't like at all. Especially in the area design, which is really linear.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 11, 2007)

well.... GTA is more like a Sand Box game... like Tony Hawks Project 8... thats like a free roaming sand box game.... i agree, KH isnt EXACTLY like a "free roamer" but its similar and its just enough similar for me to like it.....

anyone like my new sig?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

> well.... GTA is more like a Sand Box game... like Tony Hawks Project 8... thats like a free roaming sand box game.... i agree, KH isnt EXACTLY like a "free roamer" but its similar and its just enough similar for me to like it.....



If GTA is a sandbox game then KH2 must be a train rail :/ 



> anyone like my new sig?



No burn it with fire.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol J/k  Dont take what I said seriously


----------



## anticute (Jun 11, 2007)

I just realized that Oath's theories are mines.  lol And I should be cursing her out. But I won't, cause I'm nice like that *ghetto*.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah yeah... i they may be similar... but i came up with mine


----------



## anticute (Jun 14, 2007)

No you didn't those are mine.  You can look at all the past post. And I've had the one in my sig for a while now.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 14, 2007)

sorta... but seriously... i didnt know they were the same as urs... -_- dont get mad at me


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2007)

so i watched the KHIII preview again and..is that Roxas that dies??

and if Roxas dies, does that mean Sora dies too?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 14, 2007)

No, that's not Roxas. That's a character named Ven.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 15, 2007)

ok idk if you guys already discussed it but i just wanted, really wanted, this article to be proven wrong. In a magazine i bought like 2 months ago. It had an article about Mushroom Kingdom Hearts for the Wii . I could tell that the logo that they made for it was fake but wasnt entirley sure. i mean it wasnt in the joke section or anything.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea thats a joke  It's been talked here but it must be like 20 pages hidden within xDD


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 15, 2007)

haha oh thank you though


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 15, 2007)

Thought you guys/gals might be interested in seeing this.
*
Axel and Shan Yu vs. Sora at Olympus Coliseum using cheats:*


----------



## rasenganshuriken (Jun 15, 2007)

hey just to tell u it said on that page, that it was made up by some people. So therefore, it is most likely crap. It said it wasnt fact and wasnt made by anyone under the kingdom hearts franchise. THERE -U- GO!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

Shiron said:


> No, that's not Roxas. That's a character named Ven.



so some random guy just died? and is it just me or does Ven look ALOT like Roxas?


----------



## Kamina (Jun 16, 2007)

I Can't wait for KH3, ive completed the first and second and the third looks to be the best yet!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 16, 2007)

Rinku said:


> so some random guy just died? and is it just me or does Ven look ALOT like Roxas?



He looks like Roxas but he's not and he isnt TOTALLY dead at that time his eyes moved a little. Though we arent sure about him being dead at that time :/


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 18, 2007)

Rinku said:


> so i watched the KHIII preview again and..is that Roxas that dies??
> 
> and if Roxas dies, does that mean Sora dies too?



u, r just plain out retarded... -_- everyone knows that is involved with the game KNOWS Ven IS NOT ROXAS!!!!!!!! although, look through my sig... i mean, if u knew anything at all, thats just about on the top of the basics... -_-



Rinku said:


> so some random guy just died? and is it just me or does Ven look ALOT like Roxas?



NA FUCKING DIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feed ur brain and look through me FUCKING SIG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyu (Jun 18, 2007)

is final mix 2 out in the u.s.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

nyu said:


> is final mix 2 out in the u.s.



No, and more than likely, it will never come out.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 18, 2007)

nyu said:


> is final mix 2 out in the u.s.



Sorry, but no it is not.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 18, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> u, r just plain out retarded... -_- everyone knows that is involved with the game KNOWS Ven IS NOT ROXAS!!!!!!!! although, look through my sig... i mean, if u knew anything at all, thats just about on the top of the basics... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> NA FUCKING DIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feed ur brain and look through me FUCKING SIG!!!!!!!!!!!



you're kidding right? yea...top of the basics. they never even mentioned his name in KH1 and 2.

and so what if i called him roxas? they look almost exactly the same...-_-


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 20, 2007)

im just pissed at u cuz i hate ppl who come here and dont know a single thing of what theyre talking about.... ever heard of KHInsider? look it up.... and yes, they never mentioned it.... but there is a LOT of buzz like this if u payed any attention at ALL to the previous posts or other KH related forums... -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> ever heard of KHInsider?



That site is terrible and you should feel bad for using it as your example. ;_;


----------



## Namicho (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG, I just saw the trailer! It's fing awesome!! I'm really excited about the new game, but...lol 2013.  I'll be so much older then and probably over video games...lawl..That's sad.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 20, 2007)

more than likely there will be a filler game for u to play that concerns KH.... and if not, theres a whole sea of other video games...


----------



## Kai (Jun 23, 2007)

KH3 cover is out



It's fake.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh wow it looks great, but where you found?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Oh wow it looks great, but where you found?


You might want to check that post again, as it seems you missed something if you're asking that.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

this is fake but just look at this 
{link}


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Shiron said:


> You might want to check that post again, as it seems you missed something if you're asking that.



Weird it wasn't there before  I even checked o-o


----------



## Ninmedic (Jun 23, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> KH3 cover is out
> 
> 
> 
> It's fake.



Lol you are funny!!!  If there was going to be KH3, which the creater Nomura did not confirm there was going to be, they we would have known that a long time ago. That is a great cover, although it is fake, but there would never be a name like Keyblade Wars. It would just be Kingdom Hearts III. Nomura did say they were working on a KH project but it's not a sequel to KH2. It involves the three Knights, Terra, Aqua, and Ventus.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 23, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> KH3 cover is out
> 
> 
> 
> It's fake.


omfg.... -_- this damn thing has been posted and discussed b4... a long time ago... does anyone actually read the previous posts that were made that answers EVERYTHING that the new ppl r asking? new ppl as in, like new to this thread... seriously read the damned previous posts, or dont ask ne damn questions that were already asked and answered..... god damn it... >.< if u actually wanna know shit about this, like i said b4, READ THE DAMNED PREVIOUS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 i recommend from my first post.. since i AM threadstarter.... god... 



Ninmedic said:


> Lol you are funny!!!  If there was going to be KH3, which the creater Nomura did not confirm there was going to be, they we would have known that a long time ago. That is a great cover, although it is fake, but there would never be a name like Keyblade Wars. It would just be Kingdom Hearts III. Nomura did say they were working on a KH project but it's not a sequel to KH2. It involves the three Knights, Terra, Aqua, and Ventus.


thank u, thank u, thank u.... omg finally, this guy is new not only to the forum, but to the site and he knows MORE than most of u slack-jawed idiots who dont know a damn thing... again, thank u....

EDIT: @ Goofy: omg... am i becoming like u? lol


----------



## Kai (Jun 23, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> thank u, thank u, thank u.... omg finally, this guy is new not only to the forum, but to the site and he knows MORE than most of u slack-jawed idiots who dont know a damn thing...


I would take "NEW" and completely clueless to sarcasm for 500, Alex.

Did you not read what I put in white? IT'S FAKE. Guess this slid around your low expectations of the average poster, huh?

Get a grip. I'm well up to date of the news. I just decided to spark it in a pinch and apparently, somebody already fell for it. I'm bumping it for easy future reference.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 23, 2007)

Even though its fake it looks really good, they could use that cover for KHIII


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 23, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> I would take "NEW" and completely clueless to sarcasm for 500, Alex.
> 
> Did you not read what I put in white? IT'S FAKE. Guess this slid around your low expectations of the average poster, huh?
> 
> Get a grip. I'm well up to date of the news. I just decided to spark it in a pinch and apparently, somebody already fell for it. I'm bumping it for easy future reference.



one, yeah i did see that, 2, we already discussed this damn topic u posted and then u reposted it 2 other times... but THEN deleted it. so, who exactly is the smarter one? hm?



X-T said:


> Even though its fake it looks really good, they could use that cover for KHIII


i guess they could but HIGHLY doubt it... -_-


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> omfg.... -_- this damn thing has been posted and discussed b4... a long time ago... does anyone actually read the previous posts that were made that answers EVERYTHING that the new ppl r asking? new ppl as in, like new to this thread... seriously read the damned previous posts, or dont ask ne damn questions that were already asked and answered..... god damn it... >.< if u actually wanna know shit about this, like i said b4, READ THE DAMNED PREVIOUS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 i recommend from my first post.. since i AM threadstarter.... god...


People aren't very inclined to read 1000+ posts before posting themselves, I'm afraid. Your horrid spelling and grammar doesn't help much, either. You seem to demand of other people to put some effort in before posting, somewhat hypocritical for you to not really put in any effort yourself.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh lol I fell for it x] No harm done. I personally think its cool 

and lol @ oathkeeper.


----------



## Kai (Jun 24, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> one, yeah i did see that, 2, we already discussed this damn topic u posted and then u reposted it 2 other times... but THEN deleted it. so, who exactly is the smarter one? hm?


WHAT are you on about? I triple posted because of the annoying 500 server error fiasco. It has nothing to do with me changing anything...

Jikes. I can't even post a fun miscellaneous cover without someone with an inflated ego trying to bite my arm off.

In that case, sorry for posting in this thread.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 24, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> People aren't very inclined to read 1000+ posts before posting themselves, I'm afraid. Your horrid spelling and grammar doesn't help much, either. You seem to demand of other people to put some effort in before posting, somewhat hypocritical for you to not really put in any effort yourself.



huh? and i write how i right cuz i want to!!!! damn it!!!! and im saying they could put a little bit of effort in to it, like reading a few pages....



The 4th Hokage said:


> WHAT are you on about? I triple posted because of the annoying 500 server error fiasco. It has nothing to do with me changing anything...
> 
> Jikes. I can't even post a fun miscellaneous cover without someone with an inflated ego trying to bite my arm off.
> 
> In that case, sorry for posting in this thread.



yup... exactly... i stand for what i want to, deal with it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 24, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> @ Goofy: omg... am i becoming like u? lol



I swear to God I hope not.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 25, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> huh? and i write how i right cuz i want to!!!! damn it!!!! and im saying they could put a little bit of effort in to it, like reading a few pages....
> 
> yup... exactly... i stand for what i want to, deal with it.



I think it's best if you drop the subject, it's really not helping the lifeline of this thread....really. heh
What is basically being said is that _your_ thread has quite a couple of pages and post in it, so the possibility of someone seeing a certain subject being spoken about by just reading a few pages is slim.

If you see something posted in the thread that you don't agree with, there is no reason to get so upset by it. It just leads to post and post of off topic rants. Just let it go~

You don't have to listen to a thing I just said, but it's just a bit of friendly advice for you and this thread's sake. 

That's all.

*Crosses fingers for some new KH news*


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2007)

Oathkeep is becoming more entertaining than the KH games . . .


Eh, anything major happen on the KH front, I haven't look at this topic since it was on like page 20.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 25, 2007)

^Well it seems the new KH game wont be called Kingdom Hearts and we expect it to be for a handheld.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

its not exactly confirmed that its gonna be a handheld, but its theorized that it MIGHT be.... but i dont wanna hope for the next installment to be on a handheld.... dont hold ur breathe....-_-


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 26, 2007)

No they wouldnt put the Next installment on a hand held. It will be like Chain of Memories.


----------



## Ninmedic (Jun 26, 2007)

So has anyone beat Terra yet? I tried beating him on critical mode but he just keeps pwning me. I was so frustrated with my low HP because of CM that I'm now starting over on Proud Mode.



> No they wouldnt put the Next installment on a hand held. It will be like Chain of Memories.


But Chain of Memories _was_ on a handheld. Are you talking about REhain of Memories that was on PS2? 
I really don't know what Nomura is going to do becuase his staff said the handheld's were more popular than the PS3/Xbox 360 and I don't think they'll put the next installment on PS2. So, it sounds as if it might be a handheld but who knows what they are going to do. I really hope they finish up that Final Fantasy project and start working on our Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## nyu (Jun 26, 2007)

does anybody have pics of all the new stuff in KHII final mix like the keyblades.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 26, 2007)

nyu said:


> does anybody have pics of all the new stuff in KHII final mix like the keyblades.



KeyBlades:

Acrossing Two & Proof of Victory


*Spoiler*: __ 











KH2UK

 - 7+ New Boss Battles ("Organization XIII" Members & "Enigmatic Soldier")
- 10+ New Cutscenes
- 2 Additional Sidequests ("Organization XIII Mushrooms" & "Piece Collection" Mode)
- Theatre Mode (Rewatch Cutscenes in Japanese/English) 
-  Additional Difficulty Level ("Critical")
- New Explorable Areas ("Cave of Remembrance" & "Garden of Assemblage")
  - New & Reworked Enemies (Statistic & Colour Changes) 
  - New Drive Form ("Limit Form")
  - New Drive Gauge Limit (Increased to 9) 
  - New Abilities    
  - New Synthesis Items
  - New Accessories    
  - New Weapons (e.g. "Acrossing Two" & "Proof of Victory" Keyblades) 
  - New Character Costumes

*Kingdom Hearts: REhain of Memories
- *Complete Remake with 3D Graphics
- Many New Cutscenes (Inc. Japanese Voice Acting)
- Additional Dialogue (Differences from Original Storyline) 
- Theatre Mode (Rewatch Cutscenes in Japanese)  
- New Boss Battle (Zexion) 
- New Abilities
- Reaction Commands Included 
- Includes "Reverse/Rebirth" 


*Spoiler*: __ 















*Would Garuda kill Hidan?*


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jul 1, 2007)

Moondoggie, in RE: CoM:

Sora can attack in all directions
goes to a separate area for battle
the (X) button isnt used for attacking
u can still stock cards
Riku can go into dark form
Card Beaks r still included
new cards
(i found out that it has cuss words in it )


----------



## Raiju (Jul 2, 2007)

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jul 7, 2007)

well, who can wait for it?


----------



## Circe (Jul 7, 2007)

I won't be playing this....
I'd like to though....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2007)

I have just received news from various Kingdom hearts sites and forums that Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ - the third best selling game in Japan will not be arriving to the United States of America and Europe.

Edit - 



> This week I was in the support section of the North America, Square-Enix site. It featured a live chat where you guys can ask them any questions regarding Square Enix. Well, again for the second time I asked about Kingdom Hearts II: Final Mix+. He told me that it was not coming out to North America or Europe. He also stated that all Final Mix games are just for Japan. It's very possible to have them here, but it may be years. So, now I'm slamming EGM (Electronic Gaming Monthly) rumors of a fall release for Kingdom Hearts II: Final Mix+. On top of that, he also told me that there are no KH projects confirmed, yet. Which means that a sequal is not going to be confirmed at least until TGS (Tokyo Game Show).
> Also there is no KH game coming out on the Wii, PSP or even Xbox. The whole Xbox rumor is totally crazy and that's why I didn't even bother posting that rumor this week. So, as of now no KH Projects for Playstation II, Playstation III, Nintendo Wii, PSP, Xbox and etc. We'll just have to wait until something is finally confirmed. Also while I was in the chat I asked about the Square Enix store in North America. They confirmed that the store will be open sometime this year. The store should be open around Fall or Winter 2007.


----------



## Gene (Jul 16, 2007)

Not surprising really.

Still, I'm not mad or anything since I already played the jap. version. Must suck for the people without swapmagic though. xD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 16, 2007)

Ninmedic said:


> So has anyone beat Terra yet? I tried beating him on critical mode but he just keeps pwning me. I was so frustrated with my low HP because of CM that I'm now starting over on Proud Mode.
> 
> 
> But Chain of Memories _was_ on a handheld. Are you talking about REhain of Memories that was on PS2?
> I really don't know what Nomura is going to do becuase his staff said the handheld's were more popular than the PS3/Xbox 360 and I don't think they'll put the next installment on PS2. So, it sounds as if it might be a handheld but who knows what they are going to do. I really hope they finish up that Final Fantasy project and start working on our Kingdom Hearts!



oops sry i worded it wrong. i ment that they wouldnt put the next installment on a handheld....if at all they put a game on a handheld it would be like chain of memories..


----------



## Oathkeeper (Jul 16, 2007)

most knew that Final Mix+ wasnt coming to the USA... i wasnt expecting it was for a while. but i need SwapMagic and the FM+.... oh well... i cant read japanese either...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts games are easy as hell in English or Japanese dialog.  You don't need a guide to get through any of the games.  They basically point you into the direction you need to go.  The only thing people will probably have problems with is what items does what and what are you synthesizing and stuff like that, but gameplay and story is a breeze.  

I have no knowledge in Japanese and I got through the Japanese Versions of KH1 and KH2 and Rehain of Memories with no guide.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I for one is am importing, my brother said he will get me swap magic and I am getting FM+ for my B-day this month.

But can I ask some questions, how hard are the extra bosses and when do you obtain the fifth drive form.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 17, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Well I for one is am importing, my brother said he will get me swap magic and I am getting FM+ for my B-day this month.
> 
> But can I ask some questions, how hard are the extra bosses and when do you obtain the fifth drive form.



I've only played FM+ on Critical Mode, which I recommend.
In critical mode I would have to say they are quite challenging.

You'll get limit form during your second visit to Twilight Town automatically when you reach the Station Plaza.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

wait if you import cant you only play it on PS3 because it has no reigon code..


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> wait if you import cant you only play it on PS3 because it has no reigon code..



Using a Swap Magic Disc with Slide Tool/Flip Top allows a US PS2 to play import games.

The Playstation 3 is still region blocked for PS2 games, region free applies to PS3 games.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 17, 2007)

So, would swap magic wok with a European PS2.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 17, 2007)

Okay, thanks., I am all ready now.

Hopefully my mom gets me the game for my birthday, then my brother gets swap magic, seeing as it is cheap, god bless America.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 25, 2007)

*Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix+ Ultimania Nomura Interview

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*About the new KH title that will be announced after summer this year (2007), will that be a direct sequel?*
_Tetsuya Nomura: Hmm...I'm not sure how much I can say (laughs). I'll start of by saying that it's not Kingdom Hearts 3._

*So this game will be a side story?*
_TN: That's right. My own feelings are that I would like to give Sora a break from large adventures for a little while. So I'm thinking of making the next game's story focus on other characters._

*So by a little while, do you mean that Sora's journey from Kingdom Hearts 2 hasn't finished?*
_TN: Yes. If you're talking about the mysteries that started from Kingdom Hearts 1, then those were all revealed. In the ending of Kingdom Hearts II, there was a scene where Sora received a letter from the King; for Sora, I would like you to consider this as a new beginning. The truth is, until the very end, I was considering whether or not to include a scene showing them setting off on a journey after reading the letter._

*So, let's talk about this new story, which doesn't have Sora as the main character. What sort of story will it be?*
_TN: Well, I need to start with the story depicted in a Birth by Sleep. Aside from that, there's the story of how the King found his keyblade in the world of darkness and other things like that. Myself, one of the things I most want to do is to give Roxas more of a role to play. I think it would be interesting to flesh out more of the year he spent between his birth and disappearance. Or making Riku the main character, and writing about his desperate fight while Sora was asleep, and things like that. You get the impression that Riku summoned Roxas to a place of shadows, and that Riku is a master of shadows, so I would like to give him more exploration in the game._

*Will there be anything different in the game system?*

_TN: I'd like to try something a little different to the previous games in the KH series. I'm not just talking about the next game, more about the next project, so I can't say that it will just be one game (laughs). For the Kingdom Hearts series, being made with our company and Disney, both companies have things in mind that we would like to make reality, so there's always at least two things we want to do._

*What platform does it look like the next game will be released on?*

_TN: Hmm... Probably a hand-held platform. Right now we're working on titles for the PSP (FFVII Crisis Core), Nintendo DS (This Wonderful World) and for mobile phones (MONOTONE), so I wouldn't be surprised if it were on any of those platforms._

*Is there any chance that this game may be released on multiple platforms?*

_TN: We haven't considered that in the development. If possible, I would like to make a system that suits the platform. But in contrast, in terms of ideas, I would want ideas that could be released on any platform._

*The more I hear about the next game, the more exciting it sounds, but for the fans the first thing to do is to see KH2 Final Mix's secret movie isn't it?*

_TN: Yes. I'm worried that we made the conditions for getting the secret movie too hard, but through reading this guide, I hope the readers will be able to see the secret movie. Finding a way to defeat (the new boss) is tough, but I've seen it done, so I know it's not impossible (laughs). If you're able to see the new secret movie and turn your thoughts to the next Kingdom Hearts, I'd be very happy._


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 25, 2007)

None of that stuff...seems new. It was mentioned long ago that it wouldn't be KHIII, and in that regard would be a side game, which was said to be either on the PSP or DS.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 25, 2007)

Indeed, they didn't really ask too many questions that would spawn new information...then again Nomura tend to be very hush hush about things to a point where you shouldn't ask. heh

--

• *Kingdom Hearts: Action Figures* make an appearance at E3 2007 *(Kotaku)*

• *Kingdom Hearts 2: Manga* gets its first volume reviewed *(Pittsburgh Tribune)*

• *Square Enix Japan* releases details on Sora "Drive Form" action figures *(KH-Vids)*• *Kingdom Hearts: Action Figures* make an appearance at E3 2007 *(Kotaku)*

• *Kingdom Hearts 2: Manga* gets its first volume reviewed *(Pittsburgh Tribune)*

• *Square Enix Japan* releases details on Sora "Drive Form" action figures *(KH-Vids)

*


----------



## meekozy (Jul 26, 2007)

Holy crap I can't wait for KH3

BLAAAAAAARG


----------



## kamahl13 (Jul 26, 2007)

i hope this comes out on the ps3!
im counting down to 2013!!


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't wanna wait that long for this game?  It'd better be damned ass awesome for a wait like that.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

whats this i keep hearing about news about KH3????


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2007)

There is no news about KH3 yet so I'm not sure what you're hearing.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 28, 2007)

More Interview(Short):

*Improving the Combat of Kingdom Hearts*

Here are the following things Nomura stated he wanted to do, or problems that occurred in Kingdom Hearts II.

- "I was hoping earlier to mix combo's with magic for more variety, however this had to be taken out due to small issues with the system."

- "The Keyblade's stats never impacted on the game as much."

- "Before I was hoping to add a bit more flare to High Jump *laughs*"

2ch


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2007)

Haha, mix combo's with magic, thats rich.

Magic is a afterthought in KHII.


----------



## Dave (Jul 29, 2007)

2013?

thats so long
but what choice do i have


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 29, 2007)

it sounds cool maybe a trailer when one is avalible


----------



## anticute (Aug 27, 2007)

> Ansem Report #2
> 
> It is my duty to expose what this darkness really is.
> 
> ...



That would explain all of those doors beneath the castle we see in FM+.

Which reminds me, the blue armor we see broken apart is actually Aqua's. Ven's armor is gold, black, and silver. So there's something between Xehanort and Aqua.

In KH II secret ending it says something about Ansem Report 8 and 9. 
Eight talks about how Ansem created Heartless artificially and let them be with the natural Heartless. With this, he thought that it would be a step towards creating a heart from nothing.

In report 9, he says he met King Mickey and how he was interested in the Keyblade. He also says:



> The Keyblade is said to hold phenomenal power. *One legend says it wielder saved the world, while another says that he wrought chaos and ruin upon it.*



That could be about U.E.M. and the others.

Which may also have to do with him opening the door to his world.

And in the last report:



> My body is too frail for such a journey, but I must do this.
> I will cast it off and plunge into the depths on darkness.



And before that he said some crap about becoming all-knowing. You can tell he was changing.

Everything points to Ansem. And everything is HIS fault. 

And now that I think about it, Terra, Xehanort/ Xemnas/ Heartless "Ansem", U.E.M., and Ansem The Wise all have gold eyes.  I thought that was kinda weird.

In my opinion, the U.E.M. could be the nobody of Ansem The Wise. They look very similar.


----------



## anticute (Sep 10, 2007)

Legendary Bump.

Wth? I see no one is responding.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2007)

I aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam! 


What's up Honey? 

Damn everybody forgot about KH?


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2007)

I want this game....


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Its a shame if it comes out PS3.. more people have 360's even old Sony fans like me got a 360.. all my friends got 360's and i play with them more on Live and i was like #1 FF and KH fan and stuff. Most people who bought a PS3 have a 360 also. 

(I am not saying PS3 or 360 is better then each other and stuff) 

I am just saying if they want to sell more its worth putting on 360 it would be wierd to put on Microsoft system yes.. very strange but.. i am not gonna go buy a PS3 for KH just like i was gonna go buy one for Lair but look at it now.

EDIT: I forgot they will have new systems by then i think..if thats the case then its different.


----------



## anticute (Sep 11, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!
> 
> 
> What's up Honey?
> ...



 Hey there!

KH shall be in everyones memory... but Xemnas. 

Btw Bog (XD bog!), did you read my previous post about the U.E.M. might be Ansem The Wise nobody?



Even said:


> I want this game....



 Me too!



Euro-Shino said:


> Its a shame if it comes out PS3.. more people have 360's even old Sony fans like me got a 360.. all my friends got 360's and i play with them more on Live and i was like #1 FF and KH fan and stuff. Most people who bought a PS3 have a 360 also.
> 
> (I am not saying PS3 or 360 is better then each other and stuff)
> 
> ...



lol I would just get a PS3 for KH too. And probably those brand new Final Fantasy's if it's not for the new systems.


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm gonna get a PS3 just for KHIII, FFXIII, FFversusXIII and MGS4


----------



## anticute (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are all wonderful and right reasons.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Hey there!
> 
> KH shall be in everyones memory... but Xemnas.
> 
> Btw Bog (XD bog!), did you read my previous post about the U.E.M. might be Ansem The Wise nobody?



Yeah, I really likes what you wrote there!  

Might actually be true.  Real might be true. 

I can't wait until KHIII comes out!  

Though in my oppinion if this story is in the past might be before Ansem came along and discovered Xeanhort and possibly the game could be when he was created as nobody of Terra. The U.E.M could,ve been someone the knights knew before since Ven kinda shows some animosity towards him when he's about to attack but is stop by Terra. I'm think like some magician they used to know a while back. Well that's just my theory though yours might be right.


----------



## anticute (Sep 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, I really likes what you wrote there!
> 
> Might actually be true.  Real might be true.
> 
> ...



That's what confounds me too. Supposedly, Xehanort appearred at the very end of the battle so theres nothing left. Later he ends up at Ansem's place and this is where the project of Ansem The Wise develops even deeper. So your theory could be right too. In my theory as well, Xehanort is sort of a a son who wants to surpass or become like Ansem. Now think about his heartless, his outfit was very similar to the U.E.M., MAYBE he knows something about Ansem and the U.E.M. and thats probably why their outfits look the same. That or the characters in KH II FM+ all represent the hearts of the previous character so some B.S. like that. It's still funny through... how they all have golden eyes.

This game will be f****** awesome! And I say this because it's hard to figure out what's going on. 

It gets even more confusing when you try to understand the lyrics for Sanctuary Reversed. "We shall be back" was kinda weird. Makes you think that the nobodies will return or something.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 18, 2007)

Multiple Kingdom Hearts games in the works. Platforms not yet specified.
V-Jump scan:


The scan says something along the lines of there being multiple KH games in the works. None of the games will be remakes, all games will be original. Now we just have to wait for TGS to begin


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Multiple Kingdom Hearts games in the works. Platforms not yet specified.
> V-Jump scan:
> 
> 
> The scan says something along the lines of there being multiple KH games in the works. None of the games will be remakes, all games will be original. Now we just have to wait for TGS to begin




It has begun. Square is now milking anything and everything they do.

;___;


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

Make it for the Wii pls.  Then I'll think about it.


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2007)

As long as the material is new I'm fine with it. Though I'd prefer that they would work on 3 instead.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

I demand that Roxas is fully playable.
Mickey too.

and...
On the Wii
Fuck PSP
DS is approved 
Not PS3... (:/)
and the Xbox360... sure why not

editouble post is a must ;_;
Fail. Found this on /v/



> KH0 for PSP
> KH2hain of memories 2 for DS
> and a new KH gaem


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope these games won't affect KH3's storyline. I remember playing KH2 and had no idea what was happening because I didn't play CoM. -_-


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm soo getting PS3 for this (and tekken 6, MGS4, FF13, RE5 and a few others lol)


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are just rumors, nothing is confirmed yet. But a KH game for DS sure sounds nice.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

But it looks logical for DS to have one... but the PSP? No. That thing can go fail somewhere else


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 18, 2007)

^ Why the PSP hate? 

If DS gets a KH game, I hope it'll utilize the touchscreen in a good way.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Kingdom Hearts news,I own a PSP,i don't know why people hate them they have good games,I'm so going to get a PS3 for when Kingdom Hearts 3 comes out


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont hate the PSP.

It just that it got TOW:RM... Unforgivable 

in the end its not serious hate...


----------



## jebara (Sep 19, 2007)

this better be true
any way 2013 im sure the ps3 will be obsolete by then


----------



## Firestorm (Sep 19, 2007)

Yea i want KH 3 to come out rly badly.
However it seems unfair that Japan always gets the Final Mix games it gets kind of annoying why wont they ship it to the U.S?????


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

One word; bias.


----------



## anticute (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll get any system just to play the game. And it would be nice to play Roxas or Ven. 

I'd wish someone would comment on my theory besides Blaze, whatever happened to Oathkeeper? 

P.S. Whaddup Goofs?  All my classes have boys in them.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> One word; bias.



Trust me the inner Sony fanboy is crying D:
Not because I hate it... its just that there are no emulators for it atm. (and also because the PSP has TOD2 and TOW:RM and the PS3 costs alot>_>)


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 20, 2007)

i hope my ps3 don't packup by then


----------



## anticute (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Blaze nice siggy.. you have anything for Libra?


----------



## anticute (Sep 27, 2007)

WTF ppl?  POST POST PSOT(lawl)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nick65 (Sep 27, 2007)

is theyre a ps3 kh game coming ? sorry im late on al news of kh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

No, not at this time anyway.


----------



## anticute (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofs?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Goofs?



Wut? :amazed


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2007)

Yo guys here's  a summary of the trailers for Birth by sleep 358/2 days 

and Kingdom Hearts: Coded

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by sleep

Here: 



> Video begins by showing scenes of the ending of "Kingdom Hearts 1", Soon the text "Deep Past" comes up, to be followed by "Shut-Eyes gives birth to the concealed fate"
> 
> Scene cuts to an area featuring the boy who looks like Roxas, Ven, talking to a young male with black hair, the area seeming to be like "Hollow Bastion". The boy soon calls the young male "Ven." The scene continuously changes before showing the Old Man that is seen in the Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix+ Secret Ending.
> 
> ...




Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 days



> The trailer starts from the scene where reOM ended, afterwards the words "The other side attached to Sora still sleeps" and "The mind comes back whenever they touch." The scene then moves to Twilight Town, where Roxas, and Axel are sitting on the edge, as seen in KH2FM+.
> 
> Soon the trailer switches to Roxas being invited to the Organization XIII, and introduced to them, which soon cuts out to another scene of Roxas joining the Organization for the first time. Soon the scene then switches to the King talking about Axel, and Saix with Roxas pulling out his keyblade, moving into gameplay.
> 
> ...





> The trailer starts from the scene where reOM ended, afterwards the words "The other side attached to Sora still sleeps" and "The mind comes back whenever they touch." The scene then moves to Twilight Town, where Roxas, and Axel are sitting on the edge, as seen in KH2FM+.
> 
> Soon the trailer switches to Roxas being invited to the Organization XIII, and introduced to them, which soon cuts out to another scene of Roxas joining the Organization for the first time. Soon the scene then switches to the King talking about Axel, and Saix with Roxas pulling out his keyblade, moving into gameplay.
> 
> ...




Kingdom Hearts: Coded



> First thing that was shown, was the ending of Kingdom Hearts II, afterwards the text "The secret ending is solved, and the worlds still extend" Is shown, and then the words "Flow" is shown.
> 
> The video then officially begins with Jiminy Cricket looking at his journal, the words "Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories" pop-up. He then notices something he did not right in his journal "You need to return, to heal the wounds" Jiminy Cricket then rushes to report to King Mickey. Mickey who is startled by this only replies with "Only he is the one who can solve it." The scene soon changes to Sora standing in Destiny Islands, in Kingdom Hearts 1. However Sora only appears in the form of computer data that is being transmitted.
> 
> After the image, the game soon changes to a battle scene. Heartless are attacking, and the gameplay mechanic seems odd, as Sora appears to be moving pies of blocks making it a puzzle game in a sense. Soon the command "Debugging" comes up. When this command is clicked, Sora moves at high speed, and vanishes as well. The scene soon changes to Sora being in Traverse Town with Mickey (As seen in the latest scans) With Mickey saying "I was here on that day." and then "Let's speak truly"




Things are getting interesting


----------



## anticute (Oct 2, 2007)

OMFG! Blaze I fucking love you! 

Let's get e-married! 


nah I'm just kidding....

but thats just awesome! You gave me something to figure out not and it might just keep me from smoking or cutting myself now! 


....Yeah I have issues so what? 

EDIT: Dude you made me forget about writing my Parasite Eve x Resident Evil crossover!


----------



## IchiPan (Oct 2, 2007)

Well at least if it comes out in 2013 I'll definitely have a PS3 by then. XD But I REALLY don't wanna wait that long, dammit...


----------



## anticute (Oct 3, 2007)

So it seems that all thr KH characters represent someone. U.E.M. obviously Ansem The Wise they look alike, Sora-- Ven, Kairi-- Aqua(_Agua_ really), and Riku-- Terra. I'm curious about the 14th org member. I had a feeling that there was another one lurking around somewhere, it was way too easy to beat the Organization members- they needed some sort of comeback.

*Doesn't seem like everything was planned from the very beginning? I mean, from when Sora and Riku were kids. If Terra was there watching them play on the beach then...*


----------



## anticute (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a quick question, did they already show these trailers?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm... I actually didn't like that series all that much... maybe it was because of the whole Goofy/Donald crap...
Organization 13 was pretty cool, though... but I wonder if the third one will be a graphics blowout...


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> I got a quick question, did they already show these trailers?



Nah, these are the descriptions of the trailers from what happened at the Tokyo Game show


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 4, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> I got a quick question, did they already show these trailers?



The press were able to view the trailer, but it was behind closed doors, like mentioned^.

But there are some pics:







I'm quite interested in the PSP and DS titles.


----------



## anticute (Oct 4, 2007)

You are like god Moondoggie, thanks!


----------



## Juice (Oct 4, 2007)

coooooolllllll


----------



## anticute (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad.  Terra is so awesome looking too! That's funny... Roxas is wearing the same thing on his arm as Terra... that might be Ven though...so confusing. And who's standing right next to him? Looks like a chick, lol I think she stole Riku's hairstyle. 

KH just gets more confusing, I think part 3 we be even darker than 1 or 2.

So does this mean that part _tre_ come out earlier that expected?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I also noticed Ven (Terra is the black haired protagonist, I believe) wearing the same exact wristband as Roxas.... It's pretty obvious those two are connected in some way now, if it wasn't already before. The only question left is how...


----------



## anticute (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I wish I knew why. I still wonder who was that next to him. Damn Square Enix needs to stop teasing us.


----------



## anticute (Oct 10, 2007)

lol my friend is excited about it.


----------



## anticute (Oct 11, 2007)

Not seeing any comments people....

Maybe I should just join the Kingdom Hearts forums...


----------



## anticute (Nov 8, 2007)

I heard Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep is coming out for PSP soon.


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2007)

Haven't heard any info regarding the release date. What's your source?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> I heard Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep is coming out for PSP soon.



That seems more like it will be out out in 2009 the earliest. So yeah...soon = almost 2 years :3


----------



## Ziko (Nov 9, 2007)

I know they are fake but I just have to post these:

Pursuit


----------



## anticute (Nov 9, 2007)

Well my friend claims that. I'm buying that even if I had to beat the shit out of my mom.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 10, 2007)

i heard that they are making kingdom hearts spin-offs for the DS and the PSP.
one of them being birth by sleep of coarse.
birth by sleep should be out on july of 2008.


----------



## anticute (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually your right. 

*Birth by Sleep* for _PSP_
*358/2 *for _Nintendo DS_
and *Coded* for a new type of _cell phone_

lol Their making a new type of cell phone just for the fucking game.

They already have the logos to for the game. Saw it on Wikipedia. And apparently, Nomura birthday was on the same day as mines.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 10, 2007)

Where can I find the link to that new preview?? I looked on the first post but I couldn't find


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 10, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Where can I find the link to that new preview?? I looked on the first post but I couldn't find



Go to youtube and search for "Kingdom hearts II final mix+ secret ending"


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 10, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Well my friend claims that. I'm buying that even if I had to beat the shit out of my mom.



... lol

I'm glad the 666/24 358/2 is the one with Roxas 
I saw some pics and stuff it looks like it will be really fun


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 11, 2007)

sweet another Kingdom Hearts, after playing FF10 I really got hooked on the KH series


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 11, 2007)

.............................................................


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 11, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> speaking of final mix, does anyone have the iso file for KH2FM? i wanna burn it and play that game sooooo bad........



that's a bannable offense for asking that


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 11, 2007)

Ziko said:


> I know they are fake but I just have to post these:
> 
> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch194.rar



Mario looks pretty badass in that pic.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 11, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Mario looks pretty badass in that pic.



kinda figured he would had a key blade that resembled a toilet plunger


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't wait 2 play this freaking game. I looks more badass with each new preview.


----------



## anticute (Nov 12, 2007)

I just noticed that it took at least 2 years to make each game.

I'm actually interested in Coded because it has to do with Jimmy (whatever is name is ) Journal. Supposedly it has something written in there that he didn't write.
I believe it has something to do with Terra, Ven, and Aqua.


----------



## anticute (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay so excuse me his name is Jiminy. The game takes place after KH II.



> "We must return to free them from their torment."



That was message Jiminy found. Because of that Mickey digitizes the contents of the journal, awakening a virtual Sora on Destiny Islands.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2007)

The only one of the games I'm really anxious for is Birth By Sleep.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

..This game isn't the one about the past key..people...right?....Arh,this doesn't seem like a KH game!...It's for...The ps2,right?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2007)

*Edit (You may have seen some of these things already)

Link to new secret ending:*   Strip Tease







*☆ The unseen trailer~

Here is a description of the Birth by Sleep trailer:

Scenes of the ending of Kingdom Hearts 1 flash by on the screen, and two phrases are seen clearly onscreen. One reads “Deep Past” and the other “Shut-Eyes gives birth to the concealed fate.”

We are then confronted by a young boy who looks like Roxas conversing with another young boy with black hair. Their surroundings seem to resemble Hallow Bastion (Radiant Garden). The name “Ven” is thrown outward, referring to the boy who looks like Roxas.

The scene change various times before stopping at an iamge of the Old Man from the KH2FM+ secret ending. He is called “Master Xehanort” by Terra. Soon after, Terra summons his keyblade and the screen changes.

Various worlds are shown, and one of which is familiar to us all. “Olympus Colliseum” is making another comeback, followed by a brand new world, that of which resembles Sleeping Beauty.

The video then changes back to Terra battling against a dark figure, whom you can tell is male. This is the same man from the Secret Ending of KH2FM+, the one who the Old Man creates. Terra is able to forceably get the man’s helmet off, but his face is concealed.

King Mickey is shown summoning kis keyblade, and then the scene changes very quickly to Terra on a beach. He seems to be watching two boys play in the ocean. After he rests his weapon into the ground, the two boys he was watching are clearer and they look like Sora and Riku. Soon after, Terra says “Please don’t depend on me, just erase me… friend.”

The phrase “Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep” arises.


[☆ The plot

Taking place in the past, this game will focus on the scenes we have already witnessed from the secret endings found in Kingdom Hearts II and Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+. Three apprentices go in search of their missing master.

–

☆ The characters~

Terra - Already seen previously in Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix as a boss, he is now one of the three playable characters you can control in a choice of three different scenarios.

Master Xehanort - A mysterious old Keyblade Master, also resembles Xehanort’s Heartless a lot, but I wonder if this means anything?

Aqua - Shares a connection with Ven, although we do not know what kind of relationship they have. So far, her role in this game is undefined, as she hasn’t been mentioned a lot.

Ven - His true identity will be explored in Birth by Sleep.

–

☆ The confirmed worlds

So far, there have been a few new worlds confirmed - and some not-so-new. Here is the full list so far:

• Sleeping Beauty

• Olympus Coliseum

• Cinderella

• Hollow Bastion

• Destiny Islands

• Sunset Horizons (A fan-name as far as I’m aware)

–

☆ The console~ 

Birth by Sleep will be released for the PSP. 

– 

☆ The release date~ 

So far, unknown. All we know is that this game has been planned to be released last out of the three games.

– 

☆ The timeline~ 

This game is set before the events of Kingdom Hearts 1.

– 

☆ The gameplay~

An improved version of the deck system used in CoM will be used in Birth by Sleep. However, instead of cards, the user will choose from commands, which will be implemented into their menu. 

Names of the Secret Ending Characters:

Terra
Aqua 
Ven




Here is a description of the 358/2 Days Trailer:

We are introduced with the scene where Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories had came to an end, and are then confronted with the phrase “The other side attached to Sora still sleeps”, along with “The mind comes back whenever they touch.”

The video then focuses upon Roxas and Axel, sitting atop the clock tower in Twilight Town. This seems to be the same scene from Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix+. Soon after, the video shows Roxas being invited into Organization XIII. He is being greeted by all, and introduces himself, and they do the same to him. Then the scene fades into Roxas actually joining the Organization.

Following this is a short clip of Mickey talking about Axel, and Saix near Roxas. Roxas is shown pulling out both of his keyblades, and it moves into gameplay. The gameplay confirms indifenatley that you may play with Roxas, Axel, Saix and Xigbar.

Xemnas then mentions something very interesting. He explains that a 14th member has joined their Organization, and that this member is female. This scene is quickly followed by the title of the game: “Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days” and a whsipering Roxas saying “I will disappear from this world in 151 days”

☆ The characters~

Every Organisation 13 character WILL be playable, according to Tetsuya Nomura. We also know that a 14th member will be introduced - a female member - but nothing is known about her yet, except that she ISN’T Naminé and that she wasn’t present in Kingdom Hearts 2.

-

☆ The confirmed worlds

Not many worlds have been confirmed so far, but Wonderland is making a return.

• The World That Never Was

• Twilight Town

• Wonderland

-

☆ The console~

358/2 Days will be released for the DS.

–

☆ The release date~

So far, unknown. All we know is that this game has been planned to be released first out of the three games.

–

☆ The timeline~

This game takes place from Roxas’ birth, (in KH1), his entrance and time in the Organisation, into the events of CoM, and when he leaves to find more about himself and his TRUE self, and then eventually, when he gets taken to the digitised Twilight Town.

–

☆ The gameplay~

There will be single and multiplayer options in this game, and Tetsuya Nomura has revealed that there is a bonus to using both modes:

“The character’s growth is shared between the two modes,”

Also during multiplayer mode, the bottom screen of the DS can be used as a chat system, if you wish. Players will be able to communicate with each other as they play the game; by drawing pictures on the screen! Although not official yet, Nomura and his team are planning to add some further plans to this feature.

–
*


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 12, 2007)

O_o;;

Wait... What the fuck?
I totally missed something, what the hell?
There are numerous KH games being released? D:
Why haven't I heard about this? xD

Can someone explain EVERYTHING THEY CAN about these games to me? D:
I'm a freakin' huge KH fanboy so I'm freaking out right now. xD

Can someone tell me...
-When were these announced and in what way/form?
-Numerous games? How many, what are they called?
-Has any info been released on, even vaguely, what they're about? If so, can you tell me what they're about?
-Any info on when they're being released? Are these FULL games, not just like Final Mix+?
-Is there any site where I can find out more about all this? An article of sorts? If so, can someone link me?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 12, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> O_o;;
> 
> Wait... What the fuck?
> I totally missed something, what the hell?
> ...



basically, there will be 2 kingdom hearts spinoff games which will be released for the DS and the PSP. i know it's kinda weird that they are making these games when they should be working on KH3, but anyway thats whats going on. who knows, maybe these games will lead up to the plot in KH3 once it's all said and done so either way im excited.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2007)

These games have been announced for atleast a month or two, you guys are kinda n00by or are not up to current events D:..and the whole thread title is wrong too! That was just a scene from the near end of BBS, not even KH3 (yer talkin to the KH MASTER here!)


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah, thank you so much Arcane. ^_^
Do you know where I could read about them? Or what they're called, or what they're about? Numerous questions in my first post were left unanswered so I long for some answers. xD
But thank you for giving what you could.

EDIT: Wait, if there are two games, how come I see three logos up in above posts? Birth by Sleep, Coded, and 358/2 Days. ..?



Inuhanyou said:


> These games have been announced for atleast a month or two, you guys are kinda n00by or are not up to current events D:..and the whole thread title is wrong too! That was just a scene from the near end of BBS, not even KH3 (yer talkin to the KH MASTER here!)



>_>
Okay, first off... They weren't freakin' talking to you in the first place. You just came in here acting arrogant and prick-ish, sorry to say.
Secondly, don't call yourself the KH Master. Just makes you look dumb, like you think you're better than everyone else. I know how you feel, you want to be the one who like KH the most. So do I. But I know people feel the same way I do, and even stronger, about the series. So I accept that I am a huge freakin' KH _fanboy_, and I try not to be so arrogant as to call myself the "master."
<_< Don't come in here with that attitude if no one here has been a prick to you here. ^^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> >_>
> Okay, first off... They weren't freakin' talking to you in the first place. You just came in here acting arrogant and prick-ish, sorry to say.
> Secondly, don't call yourself the KH Master. Just makes you look dumb, like you think you're better than everyone else. I know how you feel, you want to be the one who like KH the most. So do I. But I know people feel the same way I do, and even stronger, about the series. So I accept that I am a huge freakin' KH _fanboy_, and I try not to be so arrogant as to call myself the "master."
> <_< Don't come in here with that attitude if no one here has been a prick to you here. ^^



 Says you, i was talking to everybody in the thread, not a specific person cause...yea ya know i'm teh king of KH
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i'm joking when i say that btw..


. but anyways, do you know anybody who has their room covered ceiling to floor with KH paraphernalia and posters? A paper mache keyblade? A STAND UP ROXAS DOLL??? ._. Besides, i was wondering why it was KH3, but i just now read the date of the thread...so now i see, and just for your question, kh coded is for mobile phones, most people arent going to waste their money on a KH game for a mobile phone that isnt in production yet lol. (although i probably will, its a curse)  So i guess that person just put two games because of that..or they just forgot, i couldent tell ya


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 13, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Ah, thank you so much Arcane. ^_^
> Do you know where I could read about them? Or what they're called, or what they're about? Numerous questions in my first post were left unanswered so I long for some answers. xD
> But thank you for giving what you could.
> 
> ...



hey Kumoriken, just read all the stuff that divine emporer posted. right now im trying to find out the site where he got this info.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> hey Kumoriken, just read all the stuff that divine emporer posted. right now im trying to find out the site where he got this info.



lolz, check  OR , its not hard to find, i've been going there since KH final mix 1 came out in 03...they have the correct info for sure.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 13, 2007)

Ah, once again, thanks, Arcane. ^_^



Inuhanyou said:


> Says you, i was talking to everybody in the thread, not a specific person cause...yea ya know i'm teh king of KH
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



>_>
Once again, not liking the attitude, you're acting like it's a competition. I don't think I ONCE said that you weren't obsessed with KH, yet you started spouting off about how you're obsessed, like it's gonna prove something. Either way, thanks for the Coded info.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Ah, once again, thanks, Arcane. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i'm just kiddin either way kumori lol, obsession or no its all in good fun (lol im teh awsome at kh lololol111). And your welcome for the coded info, i'm happy to help


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 13, 2007)

I just hope that they're developing these handheld titles alongside KH3 and not instead of KH3. It still irritates me to no end that just because I don't want to play games on a crappy little screen with outdated graphics or own an esoteric japanese cell phone, I miss out on some of the backstory of the KHverse. 

Anyway, I'm going to give out a big LOL to the OP's claim that KH3 isn't coming until 2013, I don't think any game sequel has ever come out 7+ years after its predecessor, it would be marketing suicide.  Since the handheld games are already well under development, we'll probably see them sometime in 2008. I wouldn't expect KH3 any later than 2010.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

TargaryenX said:


> I just hope that they're developing these handheld titles alongside KH3 and not instead of KH3. It still irritates me to no end that just because I don't want to play games on a crappy little screen with outdated graphics or own an esoteric japanese cell phone, I miss out on some of the backstory of the KHverse.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to give out a big LOL to the OP's claim that KH3 isn't coming until 2013, I don't think any game sequel has ever come out 7+ years after its predecessor, it would be marketing suicide.  Since the handheld games are already well under development, we'll probably see them sometime in 2008. I wouldn't expect KH3 any later than 2010.



Tetsuya DID state that KH3 would be coming "in the middle of PS3's lifespan"...2010 i guess would coincide with that if what he was saying was true..PS2 was about 6 years...PS3's high point i guess will be next year..so..hmm  i guess around late 09, early 10


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 13, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tetsuya DID state that KH3 would be coming "in the middle of PS3's lifespan"...2010 i guess would coincide with that if what he was saying was true..PS2 was about 6 years...PS3's high point i guess will be next year..so..hmm  i guess around late 09, early 10



yeah, that sounds about right. hopefully  i should have a PS3 by then.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 13, 2007)

You know, random thought, I would REALLY like to play a voice acting role on KH. xD
I don't doubt I have the potential to play a Square Enix character, or maybe a KH original character. I've auditioned for a few fandubs for things and I've made the cut, but I always end up not having enough time to do all that stuff for such a small project. D:

I wonder how I would go about getting noticed by the casting crew of Square Enix games.
I've rehearsed to myself a few lines that would fit into the KH story line, and some lines said by like, Sora and all that, and I really sound like Sora with a deeper tone. xD   A bit of Riku too.
>_>
Once again, random, I know. But don't you think it'd be cool if you could voice act in one of the games? xP


----------



## anticute (Nov 14, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Edit (You may have seen some of these things already)
> 
> Link to new secret ending:*   Here's scene 1 of the Dante vs Nero fight
> 
> ...



It's all so beautiful.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 14, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> It's all so beautiful.



...

Spam lawl? ;D

Either way, random question, did anyone actually LIKE the battle system of Chain of Memories? I bought it, and in all honesty, I couldn't make it through. It was too... Not-fun. I still picked up everything that happened in it, though. I just really didn't like the whole card system.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 14, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> ...
> 
> Either way, random question, did anyone actually LIKE the battle system of Chain of Memories? I bought it, and in all honesty, I couldn't make it through. It was too... Not-fun. I still picked up everything that happened in it, though. I just really didn't like the whole card system.



I HATED the battle system on CoM, it was awful to play but I just had to get through it to get the full story!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 14, 2007)

I liked it well enough. It wasn't deep strategy by any means, but definitely far more than the either of the main-line games had, so it was a nice pace-change. I don't mind mashing of KH's sort, but variance wasn't unwelcome.

I'm of the odd few that like menu-work, sorting and the like, so compulsive strategic sequencing worked well enough for me. Less with riku's side, but I got over it because, well ...it was fucking riku, and besides that, he's bad ass enough that he didn't need to sort his cards.


----------



## anticute (Nov 17, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> ...
> 
> Spam lawl? ;D
> 
> Either way, random question, did anyone actually LIKE the battle system of Chain of Memories? I bought it, and in all honesty, I couldn't make it through. It was too... Not-fun. I still picked up everything that happened in it, though. I just really didn't like the whole card system.



lol I nothing else to say kitty cat. I never played CoM.  But that battle system looks very stressing. Oh and Sean thanks for the rep. Do you like Aireth?


----------



## anticute (Nov 17, 2007)

Link removed

Pics of Birth by Sleep and 358/2 Days

And omfg Terra is hot.

I'd like to fanfic that.


----------



## anticute (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh and some idiot got authenticity wrong. Then again Spanish can be mistaken sometimes for Italian. 

Spanish                    Italian
Tierra (earth)            Terra (earth)
Viento (wind)            Vento (wind)
Agua (water)            Acqua (water)

I noticed it was wrong from the KH soundtrack. The theme for Hollow Bastion, "Scherzo Di Notte", is actually Italian for "Joke of Night". 

Did anyone see that when Ven was at the beach talking to Terra (who I assume), that it was really Sora's hometown? And in the first KH King Triton already knew of the Keyblade Master? Then Atlantica might be one of the worlds in BbS.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 27, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> Did anyone see that when Ven was at the beach talking to Terra (who I assume), that it was really Sora's hometown? And in the first KH King Triton already knew of the Keyblade Master? Then Atlantica might be one of the worlds in BbS.


When ven was talking to Terra?
Was there a video of them or something, besides the secret ending from KH2 FM+? D:

Am I missing out on something? xP


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2007)

so this game its going to be for ps3 or wii? cause I heard square enix had sold the franchise of kingdom hearts to disney.
Or was that a fak rumor?

Well hopfully the ps3 gets a little bit cheaper by that time then I may buy one, but right now I am in no hurry since there arent alot of Amaizing games for the PS3 atm.


----------



## sagar (Nov 28, 2007)

geez 2013??????? but i guess it will b worth the wait? graphics r gona b awesome!!!!


----------



## anticute (Dec 8, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> When ven was talking to Terra?
> Was there a video of them or something, besides the secret ending from KH2 FM+? D:
> 
> Am I missing out on something? xP



One of the pictures where Ven is talking to someone (whom I presume is Terra because of the shadow).

It is a long wait but before you know it, it'll be out. Shit happens like that.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, How is the intro/ending Music? Is it good like the other KH games on the big consoles?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 9, 2007)

Since when was KH3 even *announced*?

Well obviously it will be released but for what systems?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 9, 2007)

> so this game its going to be for ps3 or wii? cause I heard square enix had sold the franchise of kingdom hearts to disney.
> Or was that a fak rumor?



Disney has always owned Kingdom Hearts, Squenix didn't sell them anything.

Anyways, Kingdom Hearts 3 hasn't been announced.  Only Kingdom Hearts 358/2 for the DS, Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep for the PSP and Kingdom Hearts Coded for mobile phones have been announced.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2007)

????????????

There are a bunch of previews that we missed

Kingdom Hearts III


----------



## Enclave (Dec 9, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> ????????????
> 
> There are a bunch of previews that we missed
> 
> Kingdom Hearts III



First of, that's a fake trailer.  Scenes from the PS2 version of Chain of Memories by the looks of it.

Secondly, Birth By Sleep isn't Kingdom Hearts 3.  It's just Birth By Sleep.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got Final Mix+ 2 days ago, loving it, but when I am getting killed in 4 hits on standard mode by normal heartless something is deffeinately wrong.

You see those heartless that grab you and toss you in the air, for some reason when they toss me, I lose 1/4 of my health, was their power increased in Final Mix+ cause I don't remember doing that much damage to me in the original.


----------



## Even (Jan 7, 2008)

you sure you're not on critical mode?? cause that's the real tough one... I just got FM+ too, but I haven't noticed any difference in the power levels...
But I've heard that the game is a bit harder this time around...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, its standard mode, I am sure of it.

Anyways, I like fighting CoM org members, even though they are kicking my ass (nearly got Zexion, fucking book world).


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

why didnt you inclod the info on kingdome hearts  birth by sleep  kingdom hearts 358/2 and kingdom hearts coded
and also the kh2fm secert ending is for birth by sleep


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 25, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> why didnt you inclod the info on kingdome hearts  birth by sleep  kingdom hearts 358/2 and kingdom hearts coded
> and also the kh2fm secert ending is for birth by sleep



If your refering to the opening post of the thread, it's because at the time this thread was made a lot of things weren't confirmed yet(03-04-2007) so many assumed the video at the end was for KHIII.

There is a thread for the three games though.


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

well then i need a mod to delate my thread


----------



## anticute (Mar 12, 2008)

What the hell happened?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2008)

Is there a release date for FM+??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2008)

X-T said:


> Is there a release date for FM+??



It's been out for a long while.

If you mean in America, the date is just LOL NO RELEASE.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah i meant in the states/Europe....mm strange i thought i read somewhere that there would be a release  bummer


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

Well the site was wrong, it won't get released in english.

You could just import it with swap magic, seeing as you don't need to know japanese to complete, but you will need a guide for abilities, gameFAQ can help you with that.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

Its gonna get released in english !!!!
The site is right !


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't wait  X3


----------



## Gary (Mar 18, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> Its gonna get released in english !!!!
> The site is right !



what site any way  i have kh2fm+ just have to wait for my swap magic and slide card


----------



## SaphirePhoenix (Mar 31, 2008)

The Kingdom Hearts people are driving me crazy! It's been worse than waiting for J.K. Rowling to get off her ass and write! I can't stand that the final mix versions aren't available in english, because I'm not going to all the trouble to get a special console to play the extra stuff. I haven't read the entire thread yet, but people must have seen the full preview for KH3, and it's soooo cool! How can they leave us hanging after that?! If anyone wants to see it again, I have it uploaded on youtube:

what I imagine pek sounds like


----------



## Xell (Mar 31, 2008)

SaphirePhoenix said:


> The Kingdom Hearts people are driving me crazy! It's been worse than waiting for J.K. Rowling to get off her ass and write! I can't stand that the final mix versions aren't available in english, because I'm not going to all the trouble to get a special console to play the extra stuff. I haven't read the entire thread yet, but people must have seen the full preview for KH3, and it's soooo cool! How can they leave us hanging after that?! If anyone wants to see it again, I have it uploaded on youtube:
> 
> <3



They're making three Kingdom Hearts games. One for the DS, one for the PSP and one for Cellphones in Japan. 

I would rather Square take ages to make a game and it be good than rush a game and it not be good.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2008)

Oathkeeper said:


> if come out for PS3, the graphics will look like it does at the beggining and end of Kingdom Hearst II on the PS2 through the ENTIRE GAME!



We are still a couple of console generations away from playing games that look as good as the pre-rendered scenes in KH 2.

It'll look good enough though.


----------



## Even (Apr 1, 2008)

I actually got to see the trailers for the new KH games from TGS 07 at the Square-Enix shop in Tokyo
They're really awesome  And they're gonna push the limits further on both the DS and the PSP. The PSP one was the sweetest looking one. Looks exactly like KHII  Those games are gonna be sooo sweet


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

I need tips on beating the Enigmatic soldier,so far I have only been abale to get him to half health.

Also, does anyone know a quick way of getting attack boosts apart from fighting data Xemnas constantly.


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

tried ? They have tons of guides that might help you


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 3, 2008)

2

new official trailer for KH Birth By Sleep. KH3 doesn't really exist yet but whatever, i'll post it here.

came out of no fuckin where. anyone who knows japanese fill sum1 in pretty please?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice to finally see the game in motion, this especially goes for Xehanort's wild hand gestures. heh

Terra seems to be quite powerful.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 3, 2008)

Game looks good but is it set in the future or the past? Because I don't see how there can be anymore backstory for Roxas....


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 3, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Game looks good but is it set in the future or the past? Because I don't see how there can be anymore backstory for Roxas....


 
10 years before Kingdom Hearts.
The Roxas look-alike is named Ven.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 3, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> 10 years before Kingdom Hearts.
> The Roxas look-alike is named Ven.



Thanks.

I've been lacking on Kingdom hearts info.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 3, 2008)

Terra is on Destiny Island, the 2 kids playing are probably Sora and Riku wow


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 3, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've been lacking on Kingdom hearts info.


 
No problem, you probably aren't too uninformed though, Square has not exactly been too generous with info on BBS. heh


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 4, 2008)

Wait... what?  Now there's a Roxas look-alike??  Are you sure that isn't just generic character design?  Birth By Shit indeed.

And I _liked_ the first Kingdom hearts... a lot.  This kind of stuff completely turns me off from playing 2 or any other future KH.  Chances are that it will still be one of the better PSP games.

Edit:  Oh and here's the Kingdom Hearts spin off thread.

ılı.frajosg.lıl.

aarg... and aren't keyblades supposed to be something special?  Why the hell does everyone get one now?  That was rhetorical.  I don't want to know what reason(s) they made up for it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wait... what?  Now there's a Roxas look-alike??  Are you sure that isn't just generic character design?



It has to tie in with the character of Roxas, but at the same time, it is generic character design, given who the character designer is.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 4, 2008)

Aside from the piss poor quality of the video...the game looks pretty good.


----------



## MeressXIII (Jun 4, 2008)

I can say one thing.

I CAN'T WAIT I WANNA PLAY IT!!!
...
Sorry, couldn't hold it in. I'm one of the crazy fans...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 7, 2008)

New info on the upcoming Kingdomhearts games from squareenix party


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It has to tie in with the character of Roxas, but at the same time, it is generic character design, given who the character designer is.



Oh come on, he looks EXACTLY like Roxas. Clothes and everything.

It's incredibly hard to believe he isn't Roxas (though it wouldn't make sense if he was )


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2008)

I looked back on some info said that the Kingdom Hearts staff is still doing searching for the right voice actors for the other Kingdom hearts II Organization XIII members


----------



## omniwind (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope there's a toy story world I loved it when I was a kid and it's one the 2 greatest pixar movies, other is, the sequel of course. I hope that world is featured in a future kh game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Oh come on, he looks EXACTLY like Roxas. Clothes and everything.
> 
> It's incredibly hard to believe he isn't Roxas (though it wouldn't make sense if he was )



Blame the fact at least half of his attire is black now 

And the fact he holds a keyblade behind him, sorta like The Apprentice from Star Wars.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Man this games gonna be great. Seems like they are working on the story a bit much but that oughta make it even better.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't wait for this game!

I'm kind not updated, but who are those knights?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 9, 2008)

I cant wait for this game!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2008)

_Not that interested in the upcoming games, playing as Roxas alongside Organization XIII members will be cool but not enough and the game with the knights looks cool but not enough._

_I won't bother with KH until an official KH3 comes out._


----------



## keyblademaster44 (Aug 9, 2008)

wasnt this game revealed to be birth by sleep


----------



## soruto (Apr 1, 2009)

thier keyblades look cool but i really want to see who that heartless ninja is he look powerfull
 the best part is all the keyblades around terra people


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

Zombie thread, back to the grave.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quick shoot it in the head


----------

